#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-11
<tsimonq2> wxl: please approve Na3il: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> wxl: and subscribe the packaging team to AbiWord please
<tsimonq2> wxl: and respond to the AbiWord email please
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-12
<ianorlin> wow I can't seem to get apt-get changelog to work all of a sudden for xenial for any package
<Unit193> ianorlin: 503 service error I presume?
<ianorlin> yes Unit193
<ianorlin> know anyhting more about it is it a known issue?
<Unit193> ianorlin: Yeah, it's known.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-13
<sudodus> o/
<sudodus> will there be a lubuntu-devel meeting now?
<phillw> sudodus: dunno..
<sudodus> wxl is grey in the link, I guess it means inactive?
<sudodus> link --> list
<phillw> he usually sends a reminder out on the ML
<Unit193> Or a few, rather. :P
<phillw> hiyas Unit193 :) Indeed.
<phillw> I thought there would be one with RC due
<sudodus> yes. without reminders there will probably be no meeting. I'll stay connected, but will be away from the keyboard for maybe 10 minutes.
<sudodus> I see that there was no communication while I was away, so no meeting today. Is there any news about the iso-testing?
<sudodus> For example, can we expect the plymouth bug to be squashed - the bug that hides the prompt and echo of the passphrase of encrypted disk. I think it is specific for Lubuntu.
<wxl> sorry everyone.
<wxl> major disaster at work.
<phillw> sudodus: Julien has been out of the loop for personal stuff, he is back - but playing catch up.
<phillw> sudodus: do you have the bug number handy?
<wxl> needless to say i think it might be wise to reschedule the meeting until a bit later in the week
<phillw> wxl: RC still due tomorrow?
<wxl> afaik
<phillw> okies.
<sudodus> Is there any chance that the plymouth bug to be squashed - the bug that hides the prompt and echo of the passphrase of encrypted disk. I think it is specific for Lubuntu. At least it does not affect standard Ubuntu and (I think) Xubuntu.
<sudodus> Maybe it is one bug, maybe more than one bugs. I have noted the following bug reports, that might address this bug:
<sudodus> 1416160, 1370707, 1530548, 1359689
<sudodus> Master bugs:
<sudodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<sudodus> cryptsetup password prompt not shown
<sudodus> -o-
<sudodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1370707
<sudodus> Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sudodus> I will not be able to join the meeting tomorrow.
<sudodus> good night everybody :-)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-14
<phillw> flexiondotorg: following on from what teward said, are the pi3 images on my mirror?
<teward> phillw: i heard they weren't respun... or that the Rpi2 images work on the RPi3 as is
<teward> based on https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<teward> (for MATE at least)
<phillw> teward: okies, thanks. I read that there was a bit not working.
<teward> phillw: bluetooth
<teward> "Ubuntu MATE 16.04 has working Bluetooth and Wifi work on the Raspberry Pi 3, but Ubuntu MATE 15.10 only has working Wifi for the Raspberry Pi 3."
<teward> ^ for MATE
<teward> phillw: i'll be testing the Lubuntu images shortly, but the MATE 15.10 image has a bad permission on the /lib folder
<phillw> 15.10 Pi2 image works. I have it on my Pi2 :)
<teward> phillw: then it may be just the MATE images
<teward> do you know if there's a tracker for MATE and Lubuntu somewhere?
<teward> so I can file a bug on it
<phillw> you'd have to ask flexiondotorg he does them.
<phillw> he has write permissions to my mirror site for pi2/3 so that he doesn't have to nag me to do stuff :)
<teward> phillw: ack.
<gil> Evening! Just a quick question - is there a reason why lubuntu-desktop includes fonts-namum and fonts-noto-cjk? It seems that both are not particularly handy unless you specifically need to support those character sets
<phillw> gil: cjk has to be there else the image does not have it in live-cd mode nor upon initial installation. We have a large fan base in asia :)
<phillw> i don't know of namum
<gil> Ahha yeah that totally makes sense
<gil> phillw namum is another asian font set
<phillw> well, that is why it is there :)
<gil> That's a good explanation, thanks!
<gil> I only noticed them this morning when I saw the size of them. I think they're bigger than the kernel :D
<phillw> wxl: do you know if Julien triggered a respin after he removed the lang-packs from alternate? If not would you please do so in order to see if they are now cd sized. Thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-15
<krytarik> tsimonq2, phillw: As to why the alternate images are oversized as of late, fonts-noto-cjk is to blame as usual :P - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.xenial/revision/320
<tsimonq2> krytarik: thank you for looking into this :)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: next time please also ping wxl ;)
<krytarik> Well, I only saw you two discussing this on the ML.
<krytarik> But thanks for doing that for me now. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: he *just* went home for the night
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: or respond on the ML thread :)
<ianorlin> phillw no respins occured today
<ianorlin> I might be the only one awake now
<phillw> ianorlin: okies, afaik the cron is not turned off, so they should kick in about 17:00 UTC
<phillw> tsimonq2: if it is the lang-packs, then Julien has already resolved it :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: I read the ML :)
<phillw> and now, we wait :)
<tsimonq2> indeed ;)
<teward> who does the RPi images here
<teward> crit-level issue
<teward> flexiondotorg: ping
<teward> urgent ping, rather
<flexiondotorg> o/
<teward> flexiondotorg: same issue affecting MATE Rpi image, affects Lubuntu RPi image
<teward> 'cept I can't file the bug
<flexiondotorg> I pulled down the 15.10 download links.
<teward> do you do the Lubuntu RPi image or do you know who does?
<teward> ok
<teward> flexiondotorg: phillw asked me to verify the Lubuntu image as well
<teward> and it has the same issue :)
<teward> 16.04's unaffected
<teward> just 15.10
<flexiondotorg> I've committed a for for 16.04.
<teward> ok
<flexiondotorg> Only 2 files have the wrong perms in the 16.04 images.
<teward> flexiondotorg: ack, thanks for poking.  wanted to make sure, though, you're aware that I did test this on the Lubuntu, 'cuase phillw said he couldn't find the issue, but it does exist on the copy on his mirror :p
<teward> thanks
<flexiondotorg> teward, Thanks for reporting it :-)
<phillw> good that it is in progress :)
<teward> flexiondotorg: you said you pulled the ISOs, does that mean for Lubuntu as well?
<teward> phillw: ^ suggest waiting for new ones
<teward> rather than leave the bad ones
<teward> s/ISOs/images/
<phillw> I'd wait for RC for 16.04 images. For 15.10, the released images should be fine.
<teward> the RPi images for Lubuntu have a blaring security hole
<flexiondotorg> Is it worth going for RC 16.04 images or just go with release images on the 21st?
<teward> /lib has incorrect ownership, and bad permissions -same as the MATE 15.10 images
<phillw> flexiondotorg: they are worth spinning up. we can test them.
<phillw> I'm happy to do them between other tests
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I'll make a Lubuntu 16.04-rc this weekend and sync it to you server.
<flexiondotorg> I'll ping you here when it's ready.
<flexiondotorg> Sound OK?
<phillw> sounds like a plan :) The RC's should be out Sat latests.
<flexiondotorg> I just focus on Lubuntu RC.
<flexiondotorg> I'll try and get it to you tonight.
<flexiondotorg> We have an internal Ubuntu MATE RC.
<phillw> we're just waiting for cron to spin today's iso's - once that is done - go for it :)
<flexiondotorg> The only reason for making the Ubuntu MATE rc is becauce we've removed stuff we used to ship.
<phillw> well, at this late stage, and rc for lubuntu should be pretty much what will ship on 21st
<phillw> s/and/an/
<phillw> julien has only hacked the alternate image.. the desktop has been left pretty much untouched.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping
<wxl> tsimonq2: what up?
<tsimonq2> wxl: confirm http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-release-candidate/ ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Lubuntu 16.04 LTS will be delayed?
<wxl> tsimonq2: that only discusses the release candidate
<wxl> tsimonq2: which is to say the final testing image
<tsimonq2> wxl: but release candidates aren't official milestones, are they?
<wxl> well :/
<tsimonq2> like Beta * and Alpha *
<wxl> i guess yes
<wxl> think about it like this:
<wxl> the tuesday before the release of beta 1 on thursday an image is frozen
<wxl> that frozen image is the testing image for beta 1
<wxl> the image may change over time, but ultimately, some variation of it will get frozen and released on beta 1
<tsimonq2> alright
<wxl> so
<wxl> we tend to think of milestones as the actual release
<tsimonq2> but then if it's just a candidate, why make an announcement? I'm not understanding that...
<tsimonq2> but the actual release won
<wxl> but there is a frozen image that should be announced
<tsimonq2> *won't be delayed?
<wxl> because that is the key to start testing
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> makes sense
<tsimonq2> sorry :)
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 alternates are still over size... I've just put it on the ML for Julien.
<wxl> according to release team, rc's start after final freeze, but that doesn't mean that it will be immediately after
<wxl> and ultimately, rc's should not be the sign to start testing
<wxl> that should be the sign to start testing more vigorously
<wxl> we should ALWAYS be testing dailies
<wxl> however some contributors only want to bother when they have rc's
<tsimonq2> I see, makes sense
<ianorlin> sooner we find the bugs the more time to fix them
<wxl> what ianorlin said
<wxl> we're having a dsicussion on #ubuntu-release about getting rid of the whole idea of rc's
<wxl> because really no image is "released"
<wxl> it's just frozen
<ianorlin> I still would want dailies to be easier to track when the last one has been tested though so a testcase doesn't go a month with no one testing it and we get bad coverage
<wxl> ianorlin: write a bug against the tracker!
<ianorlin> wxl I did
<ianorlin> bug 1543871
<ubot93> bug 1543871 in Ubuntu QA Website " iso tracker hard to find last time a daily build was tested " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543871
<wxl> ianorlin: oh! did i confirm it?
<wxl> no i didn't
<wxl> i'll get on that
<ianorlin> wxl yes I don't see no rc's working well without that
<phillw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/pending/ :(
<wxl> !rc
<wxl> aigh
<wxl> well ubottu knows it
<phillw> wxl: this is after Julien stripping out the lang packs, that we had hoped would bring it in on size
<phillw> some thing after beta1 blew up in size....
<phillw> wxl: but, I have proven the backup plan today if we cannot ship an image CD sized that can handle RAID etc.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-16
<phillw> wxl: did you add sudodus to ethernet pad group?
<wxl> phillw: i'm pretty sure he's already on there, but you might want to double check
<phillw> okies, it's still in my inbox as unanswered :)
<phillw> okies, you have cc of the email.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, teward The Lubuntu 16.04 RC image for the Raspberry Pi 2/3 is uploaded to phillw's server in the usual place.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-17
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks
<phillw> flexiondotorg: are you about?
<teward> flexiondotorg: ah, thanks for the ping which I missed, can I bug you to check something else please?
<flexiondotorg> phillw I'm not going to be able to test the PowerPC images for Lubuntu this time out.
<flexiondotorg> My plate is full, I won't have the time. Sorry :-(
<phillw> flexiondotorg: okies, thanks for all the help so far.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Thanks for the understanding.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I will prepare 16.04 Raspberry Pi images for Lubuntu though.
<phillw> you already go above and beyond... apologies are not needed.
<phillw> I have the image on sd card now, I will play with it tomorrow ... Have the wifi keyboard / trackpad on charge
<phillw> flexiondotorg: do you know if / when they are going to turn the cron off and set up an RC image for people?
<phillw> wb JasonO
<phillw> wb again JasonO :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, All images for the last week are RC.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, But the final image was spun earlier today so the testing window is open.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: yes, except that until the cron is turned off - each day, my release notes are "Wow, no bugs on anything!!!!" :D
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: would you happen to know if one could emulate a PPC system via virtualization?
<phillw> tsimonq2: you can, but it is of little use
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Maybe in KVM.
<phillw> QEMU could take in a debian part to emulate
<tsimonq2> would it then be valid for me to complete test cases with that?
<phillw> tsimonq2: no, sadly.... We tried it several cycles ago and missed a massive bug. since then, ppc has been hardware only.
<tsimonq2> alright
<phillw> tsimonq2: we do have a couple of people who have said they will test once it stops being a moving target... Hence my request to flexiondotorg
<tsimonq2> I saw, I read the ML :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: with http://launchpad.net/bugs/1552539  and http://launchpad.net/bugs/1570901 how long before re-spin?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1552539 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1570901 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cd menu not booting to ubiquity try/install menu but always to live session" [High,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> phillw: maybe you could boot into a VM and to the live instance, do a dist-upgrade, then launch Ubiquity?
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'm just looking at the test cases carried out and the same red bugs appearing.
<phillw> You cannot install it, and if you want to - it goes into LiveCD mode...
<phillw> Beta 2 was better than this!!!
<tsimonq2> I see
<phillw> I'm going to test alternate.... one of the plus sides of being lubuntu .. we have the server based installer for when they break ubiquity :D
<phillw> And, you asked why do we keep it?.... :P
<tsimonq2> no no no, I asked why we keep it CD sized
<tsimonq2> my point was, the netboot image is there for a reason
<tsimonq2> :)
<phillw> it probably will not be this time. And we will not be using netboot.
<tsimonq2> I would be willing to experiment in Y with the netboot ISO
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I heard #1570901 is being fixed tomorrow.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, No idea about #1552539
<phillw> flexiondotorg: okies, I'm running our plan 'B' ... the alternate installers to make sure that they're behaving :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, On the condition UBuntu MATE testing goes "well". I might be able to smoke test Lubuntu for PowerPC at some point.
<flexiondotorg> Which image would you prefer be tested if I'm able?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: full disk has to be always the 1st one.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, No, I mean alternate or desktop? :-)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: with the current shit with ubiquity? .. I'd trust the debian (server) installer.
<flexiondotorg> So alternate then.
<phillw> if you would... If they clear up desktop, that can be added. The nice thing is that unless some one gets trigger happy, global respins do not touch alternate / server :)
<phillw> +for ubiquity
<phillw-virtual> well, that's 16.04 alt 64 bit alive and working :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: do you use libvirt or raw KVM/QEMU?
<phillw> it is libvirt, but it can handle  Xen and LXC
<phillw> KVM is what libvirt is
<phillw> tsimonq2: https://virt-manager.org/
<phillw> tsimonq2: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<tsimonq2> so do you use virsh and virt-install?
<tsimonq2> or what?
<phillw> This is why i see little point in adding in virtual-box
<phillw> i use virt-manager most of the time, but when on phillw.net server for a reboot, we use virsh to shut the VM's down gently and check that they have all closed down gracefully. This is what can take the 10 minutes for a reboot for a new kernel on the master server. I prefer not to have to 'crash' the VM's as there is a risk of corruption.
<phillw> I use virt-manager from my local machine for installing / deleteing VM's on the remote server. It connects via ssh link, so is quite safe.
<tsimonq2> I've been using virsh and virt-install
<phillw> for the remote server, I need some fine tuning for things like allocated ipV4, MAC, LVM etc... so it is far easier for me to use the virt-manager GUI for these tasks
<tsimonq2> phillw: on the planet, look at the description: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-10
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Yes, it can be considered solved
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What is solved? O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Read!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Naaah
<wxl> tsimonq2: how's things coming along with the lxqt packages?
<wxl> i'd love to have something to blog about
<wxl> you got an exmaple?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet man, not yet.
<wxl> uh oops
<wxl> how far away are you?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And when I do, wxl, I'd rather meet about it first before blogging about anything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhhm idk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll have something to show by the time 17.04 is out.
<wxl> that'd be good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'll send a Doodle poll for the meeting when I get home.
<wxl> k
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Meeting! Yay!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <wxl23> Oh shush
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<acheronuk> I am looking forward to LxQt news :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, *LXQt
 * acheronuk wonders why Simon thinks I may care...
<acheronuk> lxQT, LXqt, LxqT, etc.... all the same
<Unit193> lXQt*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LXQt 😁
<lubot> <wxl23> Pedantic troll is pedantic
 * acheronuk is case insensitive
<lubot> <wxl23> So you're like Windows
<acheronUK> mostly
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, 😘
<tsimonq2> ls
<tsimonq2> whooooops lol
<lubot> <wxl23> I actually aliased /names to /ls because of that
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> @wxl23: While we've sort of chatted on the mailing list, I'm putting out an official call for testing with all the details.
<meetingology> tsimonq2: Error: "wxl23:" is not a valid command.
 * tsimonq2 slaps meetingology 
<lubot> <wxl23> Sounds good
<lyn||ian> bug 1675127 is this going to be fixed won't this need a respin
<ubot93> bug 1675127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in __new__(): 'NoneType' object is not iterable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675127
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cyphermox ^^^^^^^^^^^
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-11
<cyphermox> probably won't be fixed in time; we'll see
<cyphermox> lyn||ian: it's on my list, but respins depend on not just me, and I don't think a non-crippling installer bug is sufficient rationale alone to cause a respin.
<lyn||ian> cyphermox, oh ok
<lyn||ian> at least it is not as bad as I first thought
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-12
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
<lubot> <wxl23> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.04-Slimmer-DRM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O__O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's this mean for us?
<lubot> <wxl23> Some gpus won't be well supported
<lubot> <wxl23> But it's because the drivers are ultimately insecure
<lyn||ian> Sis Was well supported before?
<lubot> <wxl23> More so
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wowww that was awkward wording in the email I just sent
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, hmmm a respin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) http://i.imgur.com/krkVKR3.jpg @wxl23
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Be sure to test! 😁
<lubot> <wxl23> And girls >:(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Guys is a neutral plural. Even when it's politically correct mentioning both nowadays.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Anyways, who does he think we do? Not testing? Yeah, because we just package things without looking....
<lubot> <julienlavergne> It's too scary to test :-) It's better to never know where the bugs are :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Just push stuff and close your eyes :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. I do the same, downloading random icons and wallpapers and i wait for the release to see it 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> just fyi @tsimonq2 i'm going to need to focus on kubuntu which doesn't even have all the tests done, not to mention release notes. plus my taxes. i'm not sure i'm going to be much help this time around.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Fair. OK.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Since you've indicated that bug 1674796 affects MATE as well, I'd like to collaborate with you on a fix. :)
<ubot93> bug 1674796 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After Lubuntu alternate install or Ubuntu MATE OEM install two network applets show up" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674796
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, @VikingRedwolf, @julienlavergne, lyn||ian: You have an email, I'd appreciate if you could follow up on it as soon as possible. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yay, appreciate it :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-13
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, I have updated my schedule
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Yayyyy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne @VikingRedwolf: Looks like the most common times are on Friday, I highly recommend you complete the Doodle when you can, maybe we can just have the meeting on Friday :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IT'S HEREEEEEE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !isitoutyet
<lubot> !isitoutyet
<ubot93> Not Yet!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LIES!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Fine for me. I'll have my laptop back for then.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Maybe the tech guy "installed" more p0rn. Oops, I said dat on a public channel .___.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Available tomorow afternoon (Paris time), I updated the doodle
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, Okis
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then let's do it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> During lunch I'll send a follow-up email. @wxl23 @VikingRedwolf @julienlavergne You people are fine meeting on such short notice?
<lubot> <wxl23> Yep
<wxl> we get everything done people?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Almost
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, You want to do what to us?! .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll have my laptop back tomorrow. @julienlavergne's voodoo wasn't so efficient 😁
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/64xfyp/install_issues/
<wxl> tsimonq2: start by checking the md5. next, look for a bug related to grub issues. i think nio mentioned something
<tsimonq2> wxl: Respond please
<tsimonq2> wxl: (on Reddit)
<wxl> no thanks :)
<tsimonq2> Gahhh
<tsimonq2> Come on
<wxl> i'll respond about the md5. you check on nio's thing if that fails :)
<tsimonq2> damnit :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll update links tomorrow in the morning, once I get my laptop back.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You better! .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT!
<wxl> we need more people to help with all this
 * wxl sighs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, wxl
<wxl> maybe we can try to do a recruiting campaign?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Simon, you'll verify them all after I do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes sir. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: I would love that.
<wxl> well, how do we do that?
<tsimonq2> Maybe we can add it to the agenda for tomorrow's meeting. XD
<wxl> k
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-14
<fishcooker> happy holiday
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Landing page and Downloads updated
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Also banner :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> MORNING!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 240x230) http://i.imgur.com/w5Yg7sr.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Don't use this. It's a an indexed JPEG. I'm trying to upload this Zapus to the wiki, but it's being slow AF, as always
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> done
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<redwolf> o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> SIMON!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Wake up!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2
<lubot> <wxl23> Good lord man! You're turning into Simon!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm doing things!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm hyper!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> HELLO!!
<lubot> <wxl23> Next thing you know you're going to start posting unflattering selfies
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> give me time...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :|
<lubot> <wxl23> …
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I need a rat lab
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> YOU
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> go to here: https://rafaellaguna.uk/buttons.html
<lubot> <wxl23> Mmk
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> explain is no needed, right?
<lubot> <wxl23> Right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I found some WebKit / Safari / Epiphany issues. I fixed the buttons. also, the link is now THE BUTTON itself
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not the text
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like it?
<lubot> <wxl23> YES
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf starts changing ALL buttons in Lubuntu website
<lubot> <wxl23> CHANGE EVERYTHING NOW
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye, captain!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw, what are doing awake? you owl?!
<lubot> <wxl23> I should have gotten up 2 hours ago but I slept in
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with chaotic hair style and swollen eyes?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> THAT'S SEXY!
<lubot> <wxl23> Um lesse
<lubot> <wxl23> (Photo, 720x1280) http://i.imgur.com/levAr2H.jpg
<lubot> <wxl23> Yep
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> THERE! :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there's a chihuahua beneath you .__.
<lubot> <wxl23> Yep
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with an expression like "why me?" XD
<lubot> <wxl23> She is playing cute because she wants me to feed her
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, resize the browser window. the buttons adapt and move grouped, as expected. all pure CSS. no more shit inside.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and I'll clean the site's code
<lubot> <wxl23> Nice
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so... I'm a CSS genius, have a beard... why the hell am I still single?!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <wxl23> Um because you're too busy designing?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah, maybe...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *eats more twix*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o.o
<lubot> <wxl23> Are we having the meeting today?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I think so, yes
<lubot> <wxl23> He didn't announce the time so I didn't know
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> get ready for the usual time
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> in 4 hours
<lubot> <wxl23> Kk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Yes I did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Search your email inbox
<wxl> you did what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I announced the time...
<wxl> oh. i see it now. nevermind.
<wxl> well @VikingRedwolf didn't see it either, so there. :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Okay
<wxl> k
<lubot> <tsimonq2> k
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Soooooo 9pm UTC?
<lyn||ian> vikingredwolf there is always date -u to tell you the time in UTC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But 9 UTC?!
<lyn||ian> that is the time of the meeting yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yayyy!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in an hour and a half... Did I convert my time wrong?
<lyn||ian> yes and 2 pm for you tsimonq2
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll be naked, btw .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'd like to see you try .__.
<wxl> i was naked in that picture i sent earlier .____________.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) http://i.imgur.com/QYlGqQn.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> So was the chihuahua
 * acheronUK chokes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot, At my selfie? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Reason #543689532 not to be gay ._____.
<wxl> .______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lolll
<redwolf> btw, wxl, bad news. wp doesn't let me define a div as an entire <a href> entity
<wxl> you want to wrap an a in a div?
<redwolf> I need to. or I could define an area to the link
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wrap it in span then .__.
<redwolf> yup
<wxl> dumb
<wxl> shall i show you where the bug reporting mechanism for wordpress is? XD
<redwolf> AND I discovered, when you add the <a> thingy, change from text to wysiwyg, it disappears!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where's that hellhole? XD
<redwolf> it's a fuck-fuck-hole
<redwolf> wait...
<redwolf> forget that
<wxl> !language | redwolf
<ubot93> redwolf: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<redwolf> we're in a public channel
<wxl> https://make.wordpress.org/core/handbook/testing/reporting-bugs/
<redwolf> we should move to Grav
<redwolf> or plain html!
<redwolf> no blog. fuck it
<wxl> well
<redwolf> sorry
<wxl> jesus dude
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, let's write everything from scratch!. __.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And use Disqus!
<wxl> honestly the issue becomes server space
<redwolf> I re-did the buttons from scratch!
<wxl> we're currently on a borrowed space
<wxl> it's not permanent
<redwolf> you used a strange blog with plain text files, didn't you, wxl?
<wxl> when we get canonical hosting we'll have something permanent
<wxl> but they only support certain installations
<wxl> so you've got, afaik, two choices:
<redwolf> yer, permanent, like my single status .___.
<wxl>  1. wordpress
<wxl>  2. django
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, CAPITAL C .____.
 * redwolf googles django
<wxl> no thank you, tsimonq2
<wxl> it's python
<wxl> uses templating
<redwolf> eewww
<wxl> it's not terrible
<redwolf> my Yorkie friend loves python
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a hacky Python script
<redwolf> what does it do, lubot?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It generates the code for my site
<wxl> that's what blogofobe is
<wxl> which generates mine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> but again, canonical's not going to let us set up stuff like that
<wxl> so
<wxl> if we don't want to do that
<redwolf> nope. nor grav.
<wxl> where's the server space at?
<redwolf> what techs we might use?
<wxl> i really like the idea that the community essentially owns the site
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They make us use Bazaar. EEEWWWWWWWWW
<wxl> and i like the idea that we don't have to do sysadmin
<wxl> you'll come to learn in life that not all compromises are unreasonable, tsimonq2
<redwolf> I like bazaar :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, Go away .__.
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> tsimonq2: get a job
<redwolf> you can't get rid of me. ha! I'm the official Lenny creator! :D
<redwolf> ah, tsimonq2, you have the bloody Lennyzapus
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, WHERE'S OUR LENNY ZAPUS?!?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I do have one, wxl...
<redwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<wxl> yeah seriously
<wxl> check your backlog, BRO
<wxl> *I* saw it
<wxl> also get a *REAL* job
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<redwolf> now... LENNYQUEEN!!
<wxl> YESSSSSSSSSSSS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Bah, beggars can't be choosers...
<wxl> LENNY LEATHER BEAR!!!!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OMG YES
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes 😏
<redwolf> yes, wxl, to illustrate the LGBT group, a Lennybear
<wxl> please!
<redwolf> *cough* ...fag... *cough* ...ggots... *cough*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make a Lenny Simon. Edit my double chin face onto a Lenny 😂
<redwolf> eeww
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) http://i.imgur.com/onhDkCS.jpg
 * redwolf slaps lubot 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yessss do it
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> at least, this IRC team is funnier than Ubuntu Mate's XDDD
<wxl> you should make a lenny me too
<redwolf> ._____.
<wxl> i have a south park somewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<redwolf> you already have a Lennyclist
<wxl> true
<redwolf> and I already have a Lennywolf ^^
<redwolf> now something like this... http://findwig.com/image/data/Articles/Drag_Queen__1.png
<redwolf> XDDD
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LOLLLL
<wxl> you can guess which one is me https://share.riseup.net/#bhpqfQUintRq5fkKF80HkA
<redwolf> okies, 50 min to start. is Julien going to appear?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Ping :D
<wxl> you should take one of simon's double chin faces and just put a little lenny body on it
<redwolf> XD
<wxl> heck i could probably do that myself XD
<redwolf> I think I found a solution: the padding
<redwolf> https://rafaellagua.uk/buttons.html
<wxl> so who's setting up our mastadon account?
<redwolf> mastadon? what's dat?
<wxl> decentralized twitter-ish thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like Tweetdeck
<redwolf> ah
<redwolf> please, wxl, check out the home page now ;)
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#V8rNQUjEMNpCCgcHPVnouQ
<redwolf> O.O!
<wxl> re: mastodon, here's me https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Ugly font .____.
<wxl> didn't even notice that but +1 tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Yeah I have this https://share.riseup.net/#x8eXVmo2TcsSjUir9th4RA
<tsimonq2> EEW, that's GNOME's font!
<tsimonq2> .__.
<wxl> tsimonq2: if you have imagemagick, import png:- | apaste is easier
<redwolf> try now. fixed the "em" value and removed extra spaces
<redwolf> I see fine with every browser
<lyn||ian> apaste?
<wxl> all good now
<redwolf> changed to Ubuntu font now
<wxl> lyn||ian: https://gitlab.com/riseup/up1-cli-client-nodejs#README
<tsimonq2> Needs grammar fix:
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is fast, easy-to-use, friendly and energy saving, built with Open Source software with a great supporting community behind
<wxl> we need a lyn||lenny :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Plus
<tsimonq2> redwolf: USE THE OXFORD COMMA!
<redwolf> huh?
<wxl> ugh
<redwolf> what's an Oxford comma?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/what-is-the-oxford-comma\
<tsimonq2> Ugh
<tsimonq2> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/what-is-the-oxford-comma
<redwolf> I use a comma!
<wxl> he's saying you should have one between friendly/and
<wxl> it's not a requirement, but he thinks it is because he's ocd about trifle b.s. that no one else cares about
<wxl> needless to say, you can expect to hear a tirade of diatribes concerning the subject if you don't comply with his requirements
<wxl> which is to say that he is truly a grammar nazi, in the sense that he's a violent dictator about enforcing his rules
<wxl> also he can't grow a mustache to save his life
<redwolf> indeed!
<lyn||ian> too bad you cannot donate facial hair :(
<wxl> i've never tried
<tsimonq2> Yes I can :P
<wxl> nice comeback, dude.
<tsimonq2> ikr
<redwolf> I have plenty facial hair. actually, I have plenty everywhere-hair
<wxl> poo poo hair?
<lyn||ian> foot hair
<redwolf> tsimonq2, show the "selfie" I sent!
<redwolf> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 500x300) http://i.imgur.com/xI5auli.jpg
<tsimonq2> NSFW
<wxl> nsfw should not be here.
<lyn||ian> http://104.131.157.136/newself/IMG_1724.JPG
<wxl> OH
<wxl> MY
<wxl> GOD
<wxl> you're tall lyn||ian :)
<lyn||ian> yes I am
<redwolf> there. thank you, tsimonq2 XD
<sudodus> o/
<lyn||ian> hello sudodus
<tsimonq2> o/ sudodus
<wxl> hey!
<gilir> hi :-)
<wxl> gilir!
<wxl> and on irc no less :O
<sudodus> hi gilir :-)
<gilir> easier with a keyboard :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Have you considered getting Telegram? We have a bridge now :)
<wxl> btw, tsimonq2, you started this meeting so you get to drive meetingology :)
<wxl> gilir: true. there's always bluetooth ones :)
<tsimonq2> And Telegram desktop clients :D
<wxl> that too
<sudodus> No, I have not.
<tsimonq2> But give me a couple mins and I'll be ready.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Why not? :D
<sudodus> What is the advantage compared to this one?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Idling without requiring an IRC client to be online at all times
<tsimonq2> Plus, images, voice, videos
 * acheronUK would be cautious of the images
<sudodus> I see.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: lol
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Apr 14 18:54:44 2017 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic:
<tsimonq2> #chair tsimonq2 wxl
<meetingology> Current chairs: tsimonq2 wxl
<tsimonq2> Hello everyone!
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the first Lubuntu meeting we've had in a while. :)
<sudodus> Hello chairmen!
<tsimonq2> #topic Attendance
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: Attendance
<tsimonq2> Please wave if you're here to show attendance
<wxl> oh
<wxl> um agenda
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<wxl> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<sudodus> o/
<lyn||ian> o/
<tsimonq2> redwolf, gilir: Here? :)
<tsimonq2> I'm assuming they're around given that they've been recently active here.
<tsimonq2> Moving on...
<gilir> o/
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> #topic lubuntu.me
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> I'm going to give this one to wxl and redwolf
<tsimonq2> What's new with lubuntu.me?
<tsimonq2> Are we still going with Canonical's hosting? Where is it hosted now?
<lyn||ian> it is linked to by the slideshow in the installer now
<wxl> the plan is to go with their hosting
<wxl> they have the domain, but we haven't got sysadmins to move the system over. i'll be honest, i haven't touched this in a while. i'll get on it and hopefully have a timeline next meeting
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have we hard back from certain people regarding .me vs. .net?
<tsimonq2> *heard
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<wxl> i have tried to check in a couple times
<wxl> including a time when .net was done
<wxl> s/one/own/
<wxl> no response.. :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Would you be willing to give them one last poke and maybe talk to one of those certain people over IRC?
<wxl> yes, i'll check in with the cc :)
<wxl> meanwhile redwolf has been constantly picking away at dressing things up
<tsimonq2> #action wxl to check in with the CC regarding lubuntu.net versus lubuntu.me
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl to check in with the CC regarding lubuntu.net versus lubuntu.me
<wxl> you'll see new download buttons on the homepage
<wxl> they actually work, not just the text
<wxl> #action wxl to get Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl to get Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> wxl: So where is it hosted now, then?
<wxl> marcoceppi has graciously given us hosting on a machine he has access to
<wxl> which is where it has been
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<sudodus> There are problems go download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-alternate-amd64.iso and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-alternate-i386.iso
<sudodus> s/go/to
<redwolf> I'm here :)
<gilir> do we know how other flavors deals with their website hosting ?
<gilir> just curious :-)
<tsimonq2> Interesting question gilir :)
<wxl> what problems, sudodus ?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Would you be able to shed some light on how you do this? ^
<marcoceppi> \o
<wxl> gilir: they either have canonical do it or host themselves. my concern with the latter is over the last time hosting was in the hands of one member
<tsimonq2> Hey marcoceppi :)
<sudodus> website error I think
<wxl> hi marcoceppi didn't mean to ping you :)
<marcoceppi> no worries cheers o/
<tsimonq2> marcoceppi: You wear various relevant hats if you want to chime in at all? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, I'd rather have it in a neutral location.
<gilir> wxl, ok, so hosting by canonical is not special for us
<wxl> i see the problem, sudodus. thanks for pointing that out. i'll check with release on that
<tsimonq2> gilir: No, I don't think it is.
<wxl> gilir: correct, although some folks get sick of their slowness :)
<tsimonq2> And while we're talking about the website, redwolf has made this awesome little page right here that I want to point out: http://lubuntu.me/about/
<redwolf> O.O
<tsimonq2> If you feel you're on the Lubuntu team and want on that page, let us know :)
<gilir> well, perfect solution is to have hosted by us, but I don't think we have the time / ressources to do it properly :-/
<lyn||ian> oops shows old website on that image
<wxl> gilir: yes, especially sysadmin time
<redwolf> and changing buttons (in progress): http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<tsimonq2> Absolutely gilir
<wxl> omg, lyn||ian that is so ironic
<lyn||ian> if you look at the url
<gilir> did I say I love this website ? :-)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Fix it? :D
<redwolf> awww, stop it you, gilir ^^
<wxl> does gilir's image load for you guys?
<tsimonq2> gilir: I know, it's a great website :D
<redwolf> gilir has no avatar
<tsimonq2> wxl: Which?
<tsimonq2> oic wxl
<gilir> yes, the image is fine ;-)
<redwolf> gilir, do you like the new buttons? pure CSS. simpler. more effective
<tsimonq2> So do we have anything else to discuss about the website besides redwolf being a top notch web designer? :D
<redwolf> our site was looking weird on Gnome's browser and other webkit ones (like Safari)
<wxl> oh there was nothing for me because privacy badger was blocking launchpad. nevermind. blank works :)
<gilir> redwolf, buttons on the top ? yes :-)
<gilir> redwolf, except that it's double underlined
<redwolf> yup, blue ones. I'm removing beveled ones
<tsimonq2> ^
<redwolf> the menu. yes, I have to fix that
<gilir> great :-)
<lyn||ian> didn't still shows lubuntu-software-center as well on website but in 17.04 isn't that not seeded
<tsimonq2> #action redwolf to review and fix screenshots
<meetingology> ACTION: redwolf to review and fix screenshots
<wxl> since we don't have a section for it, maybe we should talk about other graphic design stuff?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We do have a section
<redwolf> noted that: update screenshots
<wxl> nevermind :)
<tsimonq2> But I think I'd like to move on if that's OK ;)
<tsimonq2> Oh shoot, I forgot an item.
<tsimonq2> #topic Team role shift
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: Team role shift
<tsimonq2> We've had some time since the last meeting, and since then, wxl has passed the torch to me for being Release Manager.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Would you like to give us more details on this?
<wxl> well, tsimonq2 has been apprenticing under me for quite a while
<wxl> i let him take over much of the controls and he did a darn good job
<wxl> he really wanted the role, too :)
<redwolf> we're all agreed, I think
<wxl> i tried to make him bug manager but he wasn't having it :)
<wxl> so that's what i'm going to try to do
<tsimonq2> ^ XD
<wxl> although my personal life has really increased the gap between what i want to do and what i have done :(
<sudodus> OK
<lyn||ian> wxl mine too somewhat
<tsimonq2> wxl: So what are you doing now then for Lubuntu? Give us details on your new positions?
<gilir> yeah, good job tsimonq2 :-)
 * wxl hugs lyn||ian 
<tsimonq2> Thanks gilir :)
<wxl> my ultimate goal is to stay on top of bugs
 * tsimonq2 also hugs lyn||ian 
<gilir> wxl, real life sucks :-p
<wxl> yeah..
<redwolf> what's real life? XD
<wxl> i'd like to create a bug team
<wxl> i'm not sure how to do that yet :)
<wxl> meanwhile, i'm going to try shuffling through our bugs
<wxl> weeding out the dupes and the invalids
<wxl> confirming the ones that are for real
<wxl> etc.
<gilir> wxl, first, you need people to make a team :-)
<wxl> EXACTLY
<tsimonq2> wxl: AbiWord is 10 hours in and of itself
<wxl> so for now we have a team of 1 :)
<lyn||ian> I will likely join
<tsimonq2> SO MANY BUGS
<gilir> 1 is not a team :-)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm going to start with LXDE stuff first, thank you very much :)
<sudodus> I have to spend more time with real life, so I must step down (have already started, as you might have noticed).
<tsimonq2> Me too, if I have the time (which I have less of)
<tsimonq2> wxl: XD
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I saw that.
<tsimonq2> Speaking of that, does anyone have anything else to add on this topic before we move on? Any opinions?
<wxl> just one other thing from me
<tsimonq2> Sure :)
<wxl> i've also been working with kubuntu in the recent past on packaging
<wxl> when i get caught up on bugs, i hope to help somewhat with some of the trivial packaging needs
<wxl> that way gilir can work on actual bug fixes!
<tsimonq2> Me as well.
<redwolf> O.O
<tsimonq2> I set a goal for myself - by Feature Freeze of this release, I'd like to apply for MOTU.
<gilir> thanks, you let me the hardest stuff to fix :-(
<tsimonq2> (notice I don't say "get" because they may not approve me)
<tsimonq2> XD gilir
<tsimonq2> gilir: Well you have a really good amount of packaging skills, so simple stuff is just wasting time if others can do it. ;)
<wxl> besides that, gilir, none of us are really well equipped to deal with c++
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> i can read it, generally, but there are some subtlties that make it hard for me to really help with
<lyn||ian> I kind of know C++ but have troubles working with other codebases and have not done much
<gilir> wxl, me either, you know ...
<gilir> I only deal with C, and it's not easy every day :-(
<wxl> oh my
<wxl> well even c sometimes..
<redwolf> gilir, now you talk about coding... I have a question, but maybe it needs to be another topic
<tsimonq2> Which reminds me...
<lyn||ian> I should get bug control but need to apply
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: same
<wxl> i'll get there eventually, but we need to have some of this other stuff taken care of
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<tsimonq2> Anyways...
<tsimonq2> #topic ARTWORK!!!
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: ARTWORK!!!
<gilir> bug control is a good start for dealing with bugs :-)
<redwolf> O.O!
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Your turn!
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Tell us all about your whereabouts!
<redwolf> well, dunno. first thing: the site
<redwolf> I'm doing changes. but I'll showed you all this, so no need for chatting about
<wxl> brb
<tsimonq2> redwolf: One thing I want to ask you about.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<redwolf> icons and glyphs: gilir and I keep regular contact if any app (specially Qt ones) need some artwork
<redwolf> do ask, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> redwolf: So you know how the Ubuntu Design Team has their palette?
<tsimonq2> https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> why?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: How hard would it be for you to make something similar?
<tsimonq2> I see myself more frequently wanting one of these.
<redwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing#Colour_palette
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> Huh
<tsimonq2> Ok
<redwolf> :|
<Night_Stranger> Hello everyone! Can I ask a question about LXDE development? Or it'll be off-top?
<redwolf> smaller items, because we don't need such a wide range to cover
<tsimonq2> Wellllllllllllllllllllll it's not advertized good enough then XD
<redwolf> tsimonq2, :)
<redwolf> tsimonq2, you can even download it
<tsimonq2> Night_Stranger: Give me just a sec
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Anything else to talk about here?
<redwolf> yes, but it's regarding future development (desktop)
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<redwolf> not artwork
<tsimonq2> #topic Development
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: Development
<redwolf> my turn!
<tsimonq2> Night_Stranger: Ask your question now :)
<redwolf> :|
<Night_Stranger> Well, do you have a plan to add old parts of LXDE from git.lxde.org to github.com/lxde ? Because there is only LXTerminal remains. I wanted to make a pull request for libfm but it's impossible, because of lack of majority of LXDE parts on github. Sorry English is not my native language.
<tsimonq2> gilir: If you want to address all of your meeting items now, you can.
<tsimonq2> Night_Stranger: I don't believe we're the right people to ask about this. Try #lxde on freenode?
<gilir> Night_Stranger, github is not where LXDE parts are maintained
<gilir> Night_Stranger, you shoudl look at https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/
<tsimonq2> #subtopic 17.04 and before
<tsimonq2> Grr is that not a thing, meetingology ?
<gilir> and currently it's not planned to have all of them on github ... but you can publish your changes to github, and post on the bugtracker the link
<tsimonq2> That works too. :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: So then whenever you're ready.
<gilir> ok
<gilir> first, there was a couple of changes on the last releases
<Night_Stranger> gilir, but LXTerminal is there on github. Yes, I know about git.lxde.org, and I tried even to send an e-mail with PR to one of main developers about a half year ago, but he doesn't answer me. I know he may bust, but not to answer about a half year... I don't know what to do.
<redwolf> gilir, are you going to set the Lubuntu theme by default? last image had Frost activated
<Night_Stranger> *busy
<gilir> for exemple, pulseaudio by default, or the software center
<gilir> Night_Stranger, I'll check with you after the meeting :-)
<gilir> I just wanted to have your opinions on those changes, are the feedbacks from the users are good, bad ...
<gilir> I'm kind of disconnected since a while :-)
<Night_Stranger> Thanks, gilir, I'll be here then till the end of discussion.
<lyn||ian> I actually have not heard any problems with pulseaudio
<sudodus> I like pulseaudio. (I do not use Software Centers, but command line or Synaptic.)
<wxl> the only problems i have heard, at all, have surrounded snd_hda_intel, but that's not because of pulseaudio :)
<tsimonq2> Well, we have had problems with Lubuntu 16.04 LTS. Since only alsa is used, it broke Firefox's audio since they disabled alsa in the default build.
<tsimonq2> s/disabled alsa/disabled alsa support/
<gilir> tsimonq2, but well, not really our fault :-)
<tsimonq2> gilir: Yeah I agree, not really. :)
<lyn||ian> Yes I know about that
<tsimonq2> But it's unfortunate.
<wxl> the thing we have to realize, too, is that taking up additional resources is not necessarily a bad thing. the "old computers" that people are using are getting newer as time goes by :)
<lyn||ian> yeah I am not using my pentium IV anymore really
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I'd like to discuss that in a different topic. ;)
<gilir> wxl, yes, but I really would like to add stuff only if it's really necessary
<sudodus> +1 (the ten year old limit is a moving target)
<tsimonq2> +1 gilir
<redwolf> +1
<wxl> yeah and pulseaudio SHOULD provide a better experience
<lyn||ian> +1
<tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> although i remember at one time when i first started following lubuntu, there was an argument about whether or not we should include a clipboard manager XD
<gilir> ok, also there any other topics on 17.04 ? Any big issues on dev part ?
<redwolf> I have a question
<redwolf> Wayland?
<tsimonq2> gilir: Not on 17.04 but on 16.04, actually.
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Go away. :)
<redwolf> the X server
<redwolf> all flavours agreed to move to Wayland (KDE already in work). does it affect us?
<tsimonq2> gilir: Should we consider replacing Firefox in 16.04 LTS? It's not entirely out of the question if we work with the release team.
<lyn||ian> well one thing is going to wayland will require a big change to lubuntu default settings
<sudodus> How do you like using a swapfile instead of a swap partition? And the size is below that necessary for hibernation.
<wxl> the only other thing affecting 17.04 is some networking issue(s?) that release team is working on. i haven't seen them personally, so don't know what to say
<gilir> redwolf, let's talk about when X will not be maintained on official repositories, ok ? :-)
<tsimonq2> Yeah wxl
<sudodus> The *default* size
<redwolf> okies, gilir :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I don't use swap or hibernation so others will have to answer that.
<wxl> going back to the firefox thing, i think we should stay with it
<wxl> i use a swapfile and i like it
<lyn||ian> I have a swapfile not sure I use swap really
<gilir> tsimonq2, not removing Firefox. If it can't be fix, we will have to add PA I'm afradi :-/
<tsimonq2> gilir: That's fair.
<sudodus> +1 for keeping Firefox
<lyn||ian> +1 keep firefox
<tsimonq2> #subtopic Discuss the replacement of gnome-mplayer (unmaintained) by gnome-mpv
<tsimonq2> What's this all about, gilir?
<redwolf> https://gnome-mpv.github.io
<gilir> ok, you may know (or not :-)) that gnome-mplayer is not maintained anymore
<gilir> it was removed from Debian, and I asked to keep it on Ubuntu until we have a solution
<lyn||ian> yes I do not think gnome-mplayer works well at all
<gilir> well, I think we have a solution :-)
<sudodus> I vote for using maintained software
<wxl> hahahah me too
<tsimonq2> ^
<gilir> lyn||ian, it's working, but yes people reported issues with it
<lyn||ian> I have had it crash on startup on opening an audio podcast
<redwolf> +1 for mpv
<lyn||ian> +1 mpv
<redwolf> what about codecs?
<wxl> i think this is a no-brainer. what *dis*advantage is there to using mpv?
<tsimonq2> +1
<gilir> redwolf, as far as I know, it used the same tech that gnome-mplayer
<redwolf> nice
<gilir> it's just the UI which change a bit
<tsimonq2> Just for record's sake...
<redwolf> it looks better. reminds me to newest Totem
<tsimonq2> #voters sudodus wxl redwolf lyn||ian tsimonq2
<meetingology> Current voters: lyn||ian redwolf sudodus tsimonq2 wxl
<gilir> redwolf, me too, I loved totem years ago ...
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> it might be good to know that mpv is a fork of mplayer2 and MPlayer https://mpv.io/
<lyn||ian> +1 mpv
<tsimonq2> #vote Move to mpv from gnome-mplayer
<meetingology> Please vote on: Move to mpv from gnome-mplayer
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<tsimonq2> #votesrequired 4
<meetingology> votes now need 4 to be passed
<redwolf> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from redwolf
<wxl> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wxl
<lyn||ian> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from lyn||ian
<tsimonq2> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tsimonq2
<gilir> +1
<tsimonq2> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Move to mpv from gnome-mplayer
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<gilir> what ? I can't vote :-)
<tsimonq2> OH shoot
<redwolf> LOL
<sudodus> +1
<tsimonq2> Well it was carried anyways, I did that for record's sake.
<wxl> heheh
<redwolf> sorry, I have to leave now
<wxl> k
<wxl> :(
<tsimonq2> Bai redwolf :(
<gilir> well, I was going to do the change anyway :-p
<tsimonq2> gilir: :P
<redwolf> brb in 1 hour
<redwolf> o/
<tsimonq2> #subtopic Discuss the possible removal of blueman by a lxpanel applet
<tsimonq2> o/ redwolf
<sudodus> Bye redwolf
<tsimonq2> Explain this one, gilir?
<gilir> ok that's a more tricky one :-)
<lyn||ian> I do not use anything bluetooth so I am a bit ignorant on this front
<tsimonq2> ^
<gilir> there is a raspberry OS, using LXDE, and they added some new stuff
<gilir> including an applet to configure bluetooth stuff
<wxl> i do use bluetooth
<wxl> so i can test this out
<wxl> do we have it packaged or in a ppa or can i compile it myself?
<tsimonq2> gilir: So are you saying that we're looking to have this on by default?
<wxl> i have both output and input devices, too. several.
<gilir> I propose to add it earlier in 17.10, and to turn it on by default
<wxl> and several adapters
<wxl> assuming it provides a similar experience to blueman, i'm all for it
<gilir> we can keep blueman for a time, but I think it will not be so usefull with the applet enable
<wxl> what's upstream's take on this?
<tsimonq2> Then let's do it :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, yeah, +1 wxl
<gilir> wxl, well, it's a lot more ... simple :-)
<sudodus> What about the CD size issue of the alternate iso files?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: We have an agenda item for that.
<gilir> sudodus, that's another problem, the applet itself is small (not adding depends)
<wxl> sudodus: i think we just need to accept that as reality. core changes are pretty much beyond our control and very hard to keep up with. besides, are there many usable machines any more that can't handle dvd and/or usb?
<tsimonq2> Last thing here...
<tsimonq2> #subtopic  	
<tsimonq2> Discuss the possible replacement of network-manager by dhcpcd/dhcpcd-gtk
<sudodus> I mean what is the size of the new bluetooth applet?
<tsimonq2> Grrr
<wxl> sudodus: tl;dr it would be smaller
<tsimonq2> Oh, I get it sudodus
<tsimonq2> I agree with wxl, probably...
<sudodus> fine :-)
<tsimonq2> #subtopic Discuss the possible replacement of network-manager by dhcpcd/dhcpcd-gtk
<wxl> the change would just be an additional plugin in lxpanel (as i understand it)
<lyn||ian> I do not know what the ui of dhcpcd is
<gilir> ok, this one is the worst :-)
<wxl> but blueman has several requirements
<gilir> wxl, I hoped to remove it for a bit of space :-)
<wxl> im not familiar with dhcpcd either
<gilir> but I'm not sure it will be significant
<gilir> so, I found that there is actually a possible replacement for network-manager stack
<wxl> oh and it already has an lxde panel plugin? or is that just dhcpcd-ui
<gilir> wxl, there is a plugin (on raspberry OS), but it's not working very well
<wxl> ah ic that now
<gilir> wxl, but dhcpcd-gtk is a tray icon, so it's not mandatory to have the applet working
<wxl> nice
<gilir> it's better, but not mandatory :-)
<wxl> and requirements are next to none
<wxl> https://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd-ui
<gilir> exactly :-)
<gilir> i tested also with wifi, it's working as expected
<wxl> nice
<wxl> what about vpn?
<lyn||ian> what about setting up bridged networking
<gilir> that's the problem :-) there is probably other uses cases to test :-)
<lyn||ian> I probably should be the one to test that
<wxl> i'll check on the vpn
<gilir> network-manager is nice, because the support is great, for many uses cases
<gilir> and changing the network stack is quite dangerous
<gilir> well, it's kind of critical :-)
<wxl> hahahah
<sudodus> I am happy with network-manager
<wxl> a little bit
<wxl> you should see the comments about the networking issues i aforementioned
<tsimonq2> So anything else on this?
<lyn||ian> If we do this this will require a lot of testing
<Unit193> And connman/cmst of course.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: That breaks every time I try to use it...
<gilir> Unit193, I'm not sure it's lighter than network-manager :-)
<gilir> and yes, you can't have both installed ...
<wxl> as long as it's not wicd XD
<gilir> so, there is 2 choices about that I think
<gilir> 1) switch ealier on 17.10, see the complains, and decide to stay or not
<gilir> 2) As for a lot of testing, and decide after, but I think it will be too late for the next LTS
<lyn||ian> gilir, I meant before 17.10
<wxl> i'm sure lyn||ian and i could do some testing before 17.10 really starts
<gilir> if we don't try the switch now, for this critical piece, I don't think it's safe to try it later
<lyn||ian> gilir, +1 on that
<gilir> yeah, when I say "for 17.10", I mean for 17.10 alpha 1 :-)
<wxl> judging by this it seems vpn shuld be ok https://roy.marples.name/archives/dhcpcd-discuss/0000074.html
<sudodus> OK, I see the point. Go ahead and good luck :-)
<wxl> yeah i think it's worth a shot
<wxl> if it fails, it will be easy to resolve
<tsimonq2> I think we should vote.
<tsimonq2> #voters sudodus wxl gilir lyn||ian tsimonq2 redwolf
<meetingology> Current voters: gilir lyn||ian redwolf sudodus tsimonq2 wxl
<sudodus> +1
<wxl> lyn||ian: https://roy.marples.name/archives/dhcpcd-discuss/0001047.html
<tsimonq2> #vote Move to dhcpcd for network management by 17.10 Alpha 1
<meetingology> Please vote on: Move to dhcpcd for network management by 17.10 Alpha 1
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<wxl> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wxl
<tsimonq2> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tsimonq2
<sudodus> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sudodus
<tsimonq2> #votesrequired 4
<meetingology> votes now need 4 to be passed
<gilir> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gilir
<tsimonq2> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Move to dhcpcd for network management by 17.10 Alpha 1
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<lyn||ian> +1
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<gilir> I like breaking stuff :-p
<wxl> sheesh tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: What, for voting constantly or ending it early? :P
<wxl> the latter
<tsimonq2> #action gilir to switch Lubuntu's network stack to dhcpcd for 17.10 Alpha 1
<meetingology> ACTION: gilir to switch Lubuntu's network stack to dhcpcd for 17.10 Alpha 1
<tsimonq2> #action gilir to switch to mpv from gnome-mplayer in the seed for 17.10
<meetingology> ACTION: gilir to switch to mpv from gnome-mplayer in the seed for 17.10
<wxl> we done yet? :)
<tsimonq2> Nope lol
<tsimonq2> #topic Donations
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: Donations
<tsimonq2> wxl: Status update?
<wxl> nothing
<tsimonq2> What are we waiting on?
<wxl> i need a lawyer to confirm we're doing everything right
<tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> i've contacted the ummmm software freedom law center and they're slow as molasses
<wxl> maybe i'll try avvo and see if i can't get lucky that way
<tsimonq2> While we're on this item, I want to point out that getting this set up should be a priority. Projects like Ubuntu MATE are pulling in, what, $20000 monthly? We could fund a lot of different things with 1/20th of that.
<tsimonq2> I understand queues are long. And that really sucks. :)
<tsimonq2> So, moving on.
<wxl> #action wxl to look into other resources for legal help other than sflc
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl to look into other resources for legal help other than sflc
<tsimonq2> ^ bingo
<tsimonq2> #topic LXQt
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: LXQt
<tsimonq2> I want to get opinions on Lubuntu's LXQt involvement as of now.
<tsimonq2> I understand gilir has doubts.
<tsimonq2> But, if we *want* to do anything, now is the time
<tsimonq2> (LTS coming up)
<gilir> I still have doubts :-)
 * acheronUK goggles at https://www.patreon.com/ubuntu_mate
<tsimonq2> It seems like at this point I've been doing a good chunk of the development work. But, at this point, I'm under it's worth it if we aren't going to do it.
<tsimonq2> s/under/unsure/
<sudodus> What is the main problem with LXQt?
<lyn||ian> I like lxqt but have not done much recently
<wxl> we're not going to do it? or we're going to do it in a different way than originally discussed?
<tsimonq2> That's what I want to find out.
<lyn||ian> The getting all the default settings for lubuntu is where it mainly needs work
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Bingo.
<tsimonq2> I've been doing some work in ppa:lubuntu-next/unstable
<lyn||ian> I have had lxqt upstream default and that is quite good
<tsimonq2> But it's a good chunk of work.
<tsimonq2> I know, in my honest opinion, LXQt is stable enough for the end user.
<lyn||ian> hmmm tsimonq2 I wish I knew of this earlier
<tsimonq2> I want to know gilir's opinion specifically.
<tsimonq2> (since he's the development team head)
<gilir> well, I'm not afraid about LXQt itself
<gilir> I'm afraid about the others apps we have to add to make a decent distro
<tsimonq2> I see what you're saying.
<gilir> and I fear that the result will not be better that the LXDE one
<lyn||ian> I can use qpdfview ok but the new version is quite good
<wxl> well i mean there are other distros that are lxqt-only, right?
<tsimonq2> I've seen a good amount of improvement in that area, gilir.
<gilir> Also, my knowledge on Qt and C++ is ... limited
<lyn||ian> and with qupzilla 2.0 not being in the repos as 1.8.* is crashing more and more often
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure, but those distributions don't get a lot of attention. I feel as if people are holding their breath for Lubuntu.
<Night_Stranger> Do you want to remove LXDE completely and replace it by LXQt?
<tsimonq2> Night_Stranger: tl;dr that was our original plan, yes.
<tsimonq2> But I'd like to take a vote here.
<wxl> that's my feeling, too
<wxl> that people are waiting for us
<Night_Stranger> I hope you'll make alternative builds with LXDE, I really like LXDE more
<wxl> i think that's more likely
<tsimonq2> I want to know if the Lubuntu team as a whole is still interested in this, and if so, then we can talk timing etc.
<gilir> maybe people are waiting for a LXQt version of L/Ubuntu
<lyn||ian> I think there are quite a few with irc coming in asking about it
<tsimonq2> ^
<gilir> but I think some want to keep a LXDE version :-)
<tsimonq2> So what should we do about that, guys?
<lyn||ian> gilir, yeah I think that too
<gilir> IMO, both version can be usefull
<gilir> I think it's a good idea to keep working on the lXQt version
<tsimonq2> Ok
<gilir> but as a parralele version for now, until it's working
<sudodus> I think we should keep LXDE. If there is time and energy for LXQt too, fine!
<gilir> and so, we can evaluate both, and maybe keep both :-)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> #voters tsimonq2 wxl gilir lyn||ian sudodus redwolf
<meetingology> Current voters: gilir lyn||ian redwolf sudodus tsimonq2 wxl
<tsimonq2> #vote Should we keep working on an LXQt Lubuntu?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Should we keep working on an LXQt Lubuntu?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<wxl> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wxl
<tsimonq2> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tsimonq2
<sudodus> What do the votes mean?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: That you'd like the work on it to continue
<sudodus> I would vote '+2 for both'
<lyn||ian> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from lyn||ian
<sudodus> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sudodus
<tsimonq2> gilir
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> :)
<gilir> just to be clear, I'm for working on it, I not sure I'll have a lot of time to help on it
<tsimonq2> That's totally fair, gilir.
<gilir> +1, but it doesn't mean you should only count on me :-)
<meetingology> +1, but it doesn't mean you should only count on me :-) received from gilir
<tsimonq2> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Should we keep working on an LXQt Lubuntu?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> gilir: The impression that phillw gave was that this was completely your job...
<tsimonq2> But I digress, let's not get into that.
<tsimonq2> So, let's talk about timing.
<tsimonq2> I vote for having a Lubuntu LXQt image for Alpha 1, that's on cdimage
<tsimonq2> It could be completely useless, but as long as we have something that's bootable and can run programs.
<wxl> we can figure out all the apps by then????
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, that's not my point
<tsimonq2> It's to have an image that may be unfinished
<wxl> release team will alow that?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> We already have everything in place for it.
<tsimonq2> But I've been doing work in a PPA.
<tsimonq2> Seeing as I have no archive access to actually upload my results, it's pretty useless for working on the image.
<tsimonq2> At one point I talked to Adam about just adding the PPA to the image and giving me upload access to the PPA.
<tsimonq2> Adam was for it, given that I have a person that can vouch for me if something gets massively screwed up.
<gilir> tsimonq2, 17.10 will be open soon, so why just submit your change to official repo ?
<gilir> if you build it on the unstable PPA, it can be tested and review
<tsimonq2> gilir: Because the review process is an overhead of a few days... how do I know if I have an image which will build correctly?
<wxl> here's the only distro i can find where LXQt is the default desktop http://www.extix.se/?p=274
<tsimonq2> I do see your point, and it's a perfectly valid point.
<wxl> they seem to be including gtk apps, so they don't care about keeping it qt
<tsimonq2> gilir: That was the point with just adding a stable PPA to the image. Since it's an experimental image, and for now, we haven't decided to ship it "officially," it reduces overhead for getting fixes in.
<wxl> that said, we really have no one to base our decisions on apps on
<tsimonq2> wxl: So it's fair game, really.
<tsimonq2> But, I think that we've pretty much decided on what we've needed to decide on for this.
<tsimonq2> We're already 30 minutes over time.
<tsimonq2> #action tsimonq2 to get LXQt image for Alpha 1
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 to get LXQt image for Alpha 1
<tsimonq2> THat's not new :P ^
<tsimonq2> One more thing...
<tsimonq2> #topic mkusb
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017 | Current topic: mkusb
<tsimonq2> sudodus: The floor is yours. :)
<sudodus> I think the current version, mkusb 12 alias mkusb-dus is rather stable now,
<lubot> <wxl23> BRB again
<sudodus> But it seems difficult to get it accepted in a repository. What news have you got tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I have a DD lined up and I was going to get it uploaded to Debian within a week of A cycle opening.
<sudodus> Also, I have to step down, partly because I am getting old and sick too. I must spend more of my time on real life issues.
<sudodus> What is 'a DD lined up'?
<tsimonq2> I have a Debian Developer who is willing to upload it for me.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: If you're stepping down and no longer leading the project, I can let him know not to review it?
<sudodus> I might be able to fix some bugs, but Israel Dahl, the developer of ToriOS intends to continue the development of mkusb.
<sudodus> So I think the Debian Developer should chat with Israel, you and me.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Let's talk after the meeting then.
<sudodus> OK
<tsimonq2> I think this has gone on for a long time. :P
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Apr 14 20:38:24 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2017/lubuntu-devel.2017-04-14-18.54.moin.txt
<tsimonq2> Thanks for coming everyone!
<sudodus> Thanks chairman Simon :-)
<gilir> thanks tsimonq2 for the meeting :-)
<tsimonq2> :)
<gilir> Night_Stranger, did you post something there : https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/patches/ ?
<Night_Stranger> gilir, well, I'll try to explain as I can. First, I made feature request for LXPanel on sourceforge.net/lxde and wrote one of the main developers info about it in summer 2016. But he didn't answer me then. After some time I was so angry that I made a fix for it by myself (I don't have programming skill at all, only a school level). I sent it to the same developer in November, and he answered me. He said that he is busy
<Night_Stranger> it's better to do it later for new major version. OK, I understood him then, everyone is busy etc. Later, in January, I've decided to make another PR for LibFM and send him. But he didn't answered me again. At all, for today. Of course, I'm not software engineer and my PRs may be strongly critisized, but there was nothing. If LXDE was placed on github, I could sent my PR there and check it after. But now I'm just bangi
<sudodus> tsimonq2: What do you need for mkusb? Maybe the address israeldahl@gmail.com
<Night_Stranger> I wanted to help with development, and I can't even get an answer from developers. Here is my PR: https://github.com/SauronfromMordor/LXPanel/commit/601374ac029adfcda0415b0995f0362b358e7dcf
<gilir> Night_Stranger, don't be too mad at him, he is very busy with real life
<gilir> sometimes, he disapears for months :-/
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Have him send me an email. ;)
<Night_Stranger> I understood, gilir, but I just wanted to help. I really like LXDE more than LXQT and have a couple of ideas for PRs, but what's a reason of them if they may be not merged never?
<gilir> Night_Stranger, it's really a problem of availability and time :-/ I discuss with him others items, and clearly he lacks free time :-/
<gilir> Night_Stranger, if you can post your changes / PR on the LXDE bugtracker, we may have time to review them, but I can't when :-/
<wxl> sorry i disappeared
<sudodus> tsimonq2: OK
<tsimonq2> gilir: Could you take a look a bug 1682927 please?
<ubot93> bug 1682927 in openbox (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-rc.xml config breaks focusNew config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682927
<Night_Stranger> gilir, do you mean bugtracker on sourceforge? If yes, here is welcome from 2016 https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/839/
<gilir> Night_Stranger, ok, thanks for your contribution, and sorry for being slow on merging stuff :-/
<Night_Stranger> This is bad that you don't want to get LXDE on github. It could be more comfortable for newcomers like me.
<gilir> tsimonq2, focus with openbox is a nightmare :-/ And the bug reporter has probably right
<wxl> Night_Stranger: we're contributors to LXDE, not the maintainers.
<tsimonq2> gilir: Ok :)
<wxl> Night_Stranger: #lxde on OFTC is the best place to reach the LXDE developers, but they're a very small community.
<gilir> sorry, I really have to go :-/
<wxl> bai gilir thanks again
<gilir> good night all, thanks for the meeting :-)
<wxl> further resources to contact LXDE are here: http://lxde.org/join/
<tsimonq2> Bai Julien
<wxl> you'll notice ZERO mention of GitHub on that page
<wxl> though git.lxde.org does mention that *SOME* of the repositories can be found on Github
<wxl> because git.lxde.org is both GTK and Qt.
<wxl> and Github is only Qt.
<Night_Stranger> Ah, understood. Thanks for the explanation. I hope they'll listen to me finally.
<wxl> that said, you could bring up the discussion on the lxde-list https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/lxde-list
<wxl> and/or you can make a bug report on it
<wxl> i.e. the bug being that LXDE is not hosted on GitHub
<wxl> just don't make that bug report on GitHub :)
<wxl> you can make a report here
<wxl> https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/?source=navbar
<Night_Stranger> wxl, I already made the bug report on sf and wrote about it earlier, but thanks.
<wxl> Night_Stranger: no, i mean a bug report about the hosting not being on github
<sudodus> bye everybody :-)
<Night_Stranger> Ah, if my report was unanswered for several months, then report on github will be answered faster. That's a good plan. Thanks everyone, and good bye. I'll check these IRC and mailing lists.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Back!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> *burp*
<tsimonq2> RRRAAAFFFAAAEEELLL!!!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> simon, I need the Telegram URLs, I'm going to add them to the "social" section
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm doing icons too :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://t.me/lubuntudevel
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> just one? what about the others? offtopic, support...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Unit193 doesn't like it anywhere but here ^_^
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Telegram is getting really popular
<lubot1> acheronuk was added by: acheronuk
<lubot1> <acheronuk> it is :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk!!!
<lubot1> <acheronuk> should not have posted the link. lol
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I don't care, I'm glad to have you here :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yer! everybody's welcomed here. even faggots like @tsimonq2 😐
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> soooo... just one link? oh come one, a single more icon will break the symmetry!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yep.
<wxl> hey @julienlavergne it seems like we got a grub issue on 16.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1639374
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1639374 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc fails to remove, rendering lubuntu uninstallable on EFI machines" [High,Incomplete]
<tsimonq2> wxl: You were going to email the IRCC?
<wxl> yeah got to do that too
<wxl> i should start making a todo
<wxl> what is there instead of trello?
<tsimonq2> +1 on todo
<tsimonq2> Uhmmmmmmmmmm idk?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Gobby?
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> maybe i should set up todo bot in our slack
<tsimonq2> Noooooooooo I don't want to ever have to log into that again >________________________<
<wxl> you don't have to
<wxl> there's irc silly
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> Wait
<tsimonq2> Uh
<tsimonq2> What?
<tsimonq2> How?
<wxl> hahahahah
<tsimonq2> HUH?
<wxl> you have to log in to get your password but it's lubuntu.irc.slack.com
<tsimonq2> ffs I DON'T WANT ANOTHER IRC SERVER :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please, no Slack.
<wxl> then give me a better idea
<tsimonq2> Gobby?
<wxl> one that doesn't involve me logging in anywhere :)
<tsimonq2> Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> wxl: SLACK INVOLVES LOGGING IN
<wxl> NOT WHEN YOU USE THE IRC INTERFACE HAH
<tsimonq2> BAHHHHHHHHHH BUT THAT'S STILL LOGGING IN
<wxl> no, i'm always here
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://jh3y.github.io/tyto/#board/a542d2b1-e02f-6ea2-a50a-127b7d288990
<tsimonq2> HAH I WIN
<wxl> ok fine
<wxl> now how do we not lose the link? :)
<wxl> wait
<wxl> um
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ugh no nevermind this is $hit
<wxl> ueaj mp loddomh
<wxl> um
<wxl> yeah no kidding
<tsimonq2> wxl: AHHHHHHHH JUST NOT SLACK
<tsimonq2> I vote Gobby or Trello
<wxl> come on
<tsimonq2> Please no Slack
<wxl> seriously though what's your deal with slack?
<tsimonq2> It's super bloated imho
<wxl> so's gobby
<wxl> there's taiga if you want something way more complex XD
<tsimonq2> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> Something simple is all I want
<tsimonq2> I don't want to log in either
<wxl> then slack. you're always on irc, so always be on irc. no login needed. done.
<tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> come onnnn
<wxl> otherwise we're putting it on the wiki and no one wants that
<tsimonq2> Ugh
<tsimonq2> FINE
<wxl> yay
<tsimonq2> fine
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_69.mp4
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> When you mentioned Slack...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Still feel that way
<wxl> can't get to port 9090 so sorry no
<tsimonq2> Then go on Telegram!
<wxl> no thanks :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://lubuntu.slack.com/account/gateways
<wxl> ok i got a compromise
<wxl> there's trello for slack
<wxl> so you can go log into trello
<wxl> and i don't have to XD
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-15
<lubot1> integram_bot was added by: tsimonq2
<wxl> uh
<wxl> what's that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Trello integration boiii
<wxl> yyou have to talk to Unit193 about that
<wxl> might want to just see if you can't use TeleIRC as Kubuntu does
<tsimonq2> wxl: No it only shows up in Telegram
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not on IRC at all.
<wxl> oic
<lubot1> trello_bot was added by: tsimonq2
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> 🔧 Tune board Lubuntu Team
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Label attached
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Checklisted
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Upvoted
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ☑️ Notifications enabled
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Turn on notifications
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> 🏁 Finish tunning
<tsimonq2> Ah ok I'm done now :P
<wxl> link me to that bot
<wxl> maybe i'll just use that
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's in the public Telegram group now.
<wxl> can you just send me a link?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Well
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's @trello_bot on Telegram
<lubot1> <wxl23> totally invisible on irc. sigh.
<wxl> did you post up the meeting notes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: nope
<tsimonq2> wxl: thanks
<tsimonq2> debian bug 697509
<ubot93> Debian bug 697509 in wnpp "ITP: qt5 -- cross-platform application and UI framework for developers using C++ or QML" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/697509
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> There's a bot for everything!
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, not everything. well..... not unless you belive the rumours
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.o?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I don't even remember my Trello account details 😐
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Ah got it
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @acheronuk, What rumours? Do tell! 😃
<lubot1> <wxl23> Now Trello is more traditional Kanban style. New, discussing, and doing are the boards. Done should just be archived. Use labels for different subjects
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> There's no native app?! Very very bad 😐
<lubot1> <wxl23> For Trello? There is on mobile but blah.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I tried it. Don't like.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> But no desktop? Anyways, it would be Electron, and I hate that tech.
<lubot1> <wxl23> I have to say I really do like the idea of Slack where everything is tied together. I just want it to be on IRC XD
<wxl> hey @VikingRedwolf https://community.highlandarrow.com/file/ae0dbe7b2637521a1ca9161dce6ddbfbc0c143b743128cfcc59e0135bbb49a55.gif
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Walter, I prefer having separated boards for each department, instead of one "New"
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, lists, not boards
<wxl> the problem is that there's no way to tell status
<wxl> which means nothing's really prioritized
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> maybe in the pay version? 😆
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> then let's use another platform
<wxl> the labels (colors) show the different categories
<wxl> ok well it's your job to figure that out then XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> https://opensource.com/alternatives/trello
<wxl> i suggested taiga but simon wasn't havinbg it
<wxl> still it's kanboard style so i doubt it would be different
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> but you need to install on a server
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban_board
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm looking at this now: https://alternativeto.net/software/trello/
<wxl> see ^^ that's how kanban's supposed to work
<wxl> now we COULD make separate boards for every category
<wxl> but i'm not sure if that messes with the telegram integration
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> try
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> you can always go back 😃
<wxl> try what? :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> reorder the boards
<wxl> you try it, that's yucky :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> I can have a kanboard server if you want
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Well, I already registerd one to test :-) https://lubuntu.framaboard.org/
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> simon will probably complain about it
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Why ?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> French? do I have a user?
<wxl> he complains too much XD
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But wxl it requires logging in XD
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Waaaaaaaaaaah
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> You should be able to register and turn it to english
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and check if it's customizable. that's the most important requirement! 😆
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> It's a french team who maintain the server, so yes it's french by default :-)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm on mastodon.rocks as well
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> BLUE TEXT
<lubot1> MUST CLICK
<lubot1> I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Lollll
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Colours are important. Design is important!
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Oh and the same french team has a mastodon instance as well ;-) But the top will be to have a lubuntu.me instance :-)
<wxl> social.lubuntu.me? ):
<wxl> s/\)\:/\:\)/
<wxl> btw i saw that pineapples were on sale at the store. made me think of mastodon.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> it would be nice. but remember, the more stuff we put in the server, the more painful to move it afterwards
<wxl> yuuup
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> https://taiga.io
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> trello is fine
<wxl> does mastodon.technology 502 for you folks?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<wxl> ok well there goes the idea of suggesting that :)
<wxl> maybe queer'party would be good XD
<wxl> queer.party
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm not gay! :P
<wxl> whatever dude
<wxl> gnu.town is supposed to be a thing
<wxl> social.troll.academy would be good for simon
<wxl> mastodon.blue is the right color
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> pink for him
<wxl> here's the list of instances with the best configurations https://share.riseup.net/#eWuttM9IRwar451EOzQShQ
<wxl> they've all got a+s from mozilla observatory as well as https congfigs and ipv6
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Walter, I made changes here: http://lubuntu.me/support/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Added Telegram, links open on new tab, added IRC webchat links option, etc.
<wxl> nice :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-16
<lubot1> renarms was added by: renarms
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome @renarms! :)
<lubot1> <renarms> Hi ^^
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Morning!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, RAFAAAEELL!!!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> o/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-09
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> Interesting point
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> I think the problem is with the voluntary nature of linux though
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> Since we arent payed to do most of the things, mainly out of good heart
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> Unless pple are really dedicated to lubuntu, like you are @tsimonq2 , these kind of issues will bite us, no matter what method we use :P
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> Ill look into ways that will make people more engaged
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> Im not free from blame in the sense that i say that ill contribute but then i sometimes dont :(
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Right, it really does depend.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-2/
<lubot3> <Jyoti> These informations "This Week in Lubuntu Development" are really great!!!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> •__•
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-10
<lubot3> Neyder was added by: Neyder
<lubot3> <Neyder> hello everyone and thank for making this great distro, i use lubuntu to get up 10+ years old machines for rural schools
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<lubot3> <Neyder> this year i'm going installing bionic, even in beta, and got that installer in spanish is buggy
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Oh? :(
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Do you have a screenshot?
<lubot3> <Neyder> no but can send later
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot3> <Neyder> i think is lack of translation in d-i , not only lubuntu, so how can i help to finish translation of d-i
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Which parts of the install?
<lubot3> <Neyder> almost all
<lubot3> <Neyder> let me start a VM
<lubot3> <Neyder> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/N2DW6Gb.jpg like this
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Oh yikes, but I do remember a bug about this.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1754646
<lubot3> <Neyder> and so many dialogs, as an experienced one i already know what d-i asking for,
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It will get fixed before the release.
<lubot3> <Neyder> i know
<lubot3> <Neyder> it's not only lubuntu, i use netboot too, and same errore
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm.
<lubot3> <Neyder> yups, that bug is asigned to d-i
<lubot3> <Neyder> When using apt in command line
<lubot3> <Neyder> But already reported trough apport
<lubot3> <Neyder> Anyways, thanks for Lubuntu . I will continue to install, teach and help to spread.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-11
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: dtkcore (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-1 => 2.0.7.1-3] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: dtkwidget (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-1 => 2.0.7.2-2] (lubuntu) (sync)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-12
<lubot3> <Neyder> Hello everyone
<lubot3> <Neyder> Just installed 18.04 Lubuntu (not next) as primary system, until now it is flawless
<lubot3> <Neyder> Just now trying to set lxhotkey like my old system
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #26: Document Viewer (master...master) https://git.io/vxhUW
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vxhUu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master a2328ad Lyn Perrine: Document Viewer (#26)...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxhUa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic cb0b37d Simon Quigley: Recommend ubuntu-report.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.93 => 0.94] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.94]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 8 new commits to master: https://git.io/vxhI2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master db44e10 Lyn Perrine: Start page for pulse audio volume control.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master e2e9946 Lyn Perrine: Merge https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master b5003f6 Lyn Perrine: Add blurb for chapter 4
<Notsonoble> anybody know where sddm's config file really is in lubuntu next?
<lubot3> <acheronuk> it doesn't need one by default
<Notsonoble> the greeter seems to be ignoring any attempt change the theme
<Notsonoble> 18.04 beta
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #28: index fixes (master...master) https://git.io/vxj01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vxjEv
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 67a171f Lyn Perrine: index fixes (#28)...
<lyn||orian> Notsonoble, sorry I don't know anything about sddm theming
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-15
<lubot3> nosmiles77 was added by: nosmiles77
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-08
<kc2bez> wxl: ignore my previous comment, that was unrelated. The bug does look to be fixed in the CI build from my quick test however. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Git bisect time :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [But @HMollerCl can], This is the pcmanfm in lxde I thought wxl had an idea of the problem
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Git bisect time :D], Was that in reply to me?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Was that in reply to me?], Yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh, crazy replied to wxl in IRC. :) Do you want a patch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, sure
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. I can work on it tomorrow night if that is good.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<guiverc> Thanks & Sorry wxl,  I'm not with it enough today so giving up.  I'll test & try again (& correct comments on 1822249 & 1823569) tomorrow 
<wxl> no problem guiverc 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Cala segfault when performing action with no selection] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Cala segfault when performing action with no selection] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#414
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#418
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Lubuntu 19.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#431
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#433
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#434
<wxl[m]> @teward001 I just realized we don't have inbound emails set up on phab. Please fix? https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuring_inbound_email/
<lubot> <teward001> wxl[m] already on the list of things to fix.  it's more tricky than just that, I have to set up a postfix relay on the host to properly hand messages to proper backends if we end up having more than one backend that needs email
<wxl[m]> K
<teward> also need to coordinate with Canonical SA because *all* @lubuntu.me mail flows through seviper.u.c
<teward> and i'll have to remember exactly what types of address needs redirected
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#443
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#446
<apt-ghetto> What's about the minimum requirements set to 1 GB RAM? Will this be dropped for 19.04?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> What's about the minimum requirements set to 1 GB RAM? Will this be …], Fresh installation is not much more than 300mb
<apt-ghetto> Yes, but in calamares there is some setting that prevent the installation with =< 1 GiB RAM and 8 GiB disk space
<apt-ghetto> At the moment I don't find it
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ I think it might actually be 1G free
<apt-ghetto> It is hidden in https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/735jekuin7miys7tvsr3/PHID-FILE-gbi53fcgldahgy3dx2by/welcome.conf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Test it before you commit it, but I'm ack on trying lower values
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatever you find is best, commit it and make a changelog entry and I'll review/upload.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#447
<apt-ghetto> Ok, I will have a look
<apt-ghetto> Will the packaging tutorial be available again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Will the packaging tutorial be available again?], Soon, I have an archived copy on my computer I can just send you when I get home for lunch in about an hour
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl might have it too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And maybe wxl could upload it too, since he has upload access to Lubuntu packages ;)
<apt-ghetto> Don't hurry, I am not sure, if I will have time this evening
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm setting a soft deadline for Lubuntu uploads on Thursday. After that, a considerable amount of effort will be required to get stuff in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That goes for mimeapps.list and this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anything non-RC
<lubot> <teward001> *inserts ufw into the requisite packages to install but not configure during installation time*
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*inserts ufw into the requisite packages to install but not configure during ins …], Where's your diff for me to review? :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Add `ufw` to default-installed packages list] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 it's actually a task you self-assigned after inquiring with me, walter, and Seth about whether to include `ufw` ;)
<lubot> <teward001> task is there to track now though 😛
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Assigned to: none"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<teward> that's fixed
<teward> odd creating the task wouldn't let me assign it to you :/
<teward> must be a Phab glitch
<teward> *kicks workplace internet*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl might have it too], apt-ghetto: https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntuPhab/tree/master/Lubuntu-Wiki here tou can find it
<wxl> @teward001 NICE avi on phab
<lubot> <teward001> heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#457
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey wxl. I am ready with both 18.04 and disco installs for T3 Can you message me in pm? Let's fix this today
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i don't think i can pm you because i'm not on telegram but if you're on irc ok XD or we can just do it here. no reason to pm. plus, you have more people to help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. So what do I do?
<wxl> all that needs to be done is to make a change to lubuntu-default-settings so that that mimeapps.list file is at /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/mimeapps.list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will ping back in a while.
<wxl> as you can see we already have one but it's incomplete https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fdisco/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/mimeapps.list
<wxl> man i love dark mode in phabricator but it's so messed up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T44: add python3-launchpadlib to live seed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T44
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> man i love dark mode in phabricator but it's so messed up], Oh geez, how did I not see that before now.
<wxl> because it sucks sometimes? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Still easier on my eyes though.
<wxl> indeed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Add `ufw` to default-installed packages list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#468
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> man i love dark mode in phabricator but it's so messed up], Dark mode is louuv <3
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl I am double checking but it looks like UFW is already installed, I don't think I added it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> man i love dark mode in phabricator but it's so messed up], WOAH there's a dark mode?!?
<wxl> don't you check your settings? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will now XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> as you can see we already have one but it's incomplete https://phab.lubunt …], But it needs huge development. I can't read anything in this file in dark mode.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [wxl I am double checking but it looks like UFW is already installed, I don't thi …], I just booted up a daily live and it is there.
<wxl> @kc2bez remember what's on live can different from what's on the installed version, so check there, too before calling it good
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok, will finish up the install and let you know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just installed a fresh disco build
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's not there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> weird, do we remove it somewhere? My install is almost done, just need to reboot.
<teward> unless it's included in the lubuntu packages installed (metapackage or such) I don't think it's kept.
<teward> but not 100% sure
<lubot> <kc2bez> Uh, it looks to be there on mine. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5sXPJN66Fb/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Opps! just ran sudo ufw enable and it worked. Mybad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> gufw is not installed by default
<wxl> which it wouldn't be
<wxl> in general we'd be avoiding any gtk stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [It's not there], When I said this I had looked for gufw.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> in general we'd be avoiding any gtk stuff], k. Noted
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Add `ufw` to default-installed packages list] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#479
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Add `ufw` to default-installed packages list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#481
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> as you can see we already have one but it's incomplete https://phab.lubunt …], Hey wxl, I got a file named defaults.list in /etc/xdg/lubuntu/applications in 18.04 Is it the one I should refer to fill this file?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker no. look at the task for the one we need
<wxl> oh well. maybe we should look into how to do an unencrypted /boot, @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> as you can see we already have one but it's incomplete https://phab.lubunt …], I don't understand. As far as I understand, we have to complete this file isn't it?  The file having simillar content and which does the same job in 18.04 is /etc/xdg/lubuntu/applications/defaults.list In my opinion, if we copy the conte
<lubot> nts of defaults.list into the mimeapps.list file and then further edit it according to applications presentin 19.04,our job should be done. What say? I will send the fdefaults.list in a while just take a look
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why don't you try talking with philmanjaro?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not giving up yet though.
<wxl> might want to hit it both directions
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker we currently have this https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fdisco/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/mimeapps.list but it needs to be complete like https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fbionic/src/etc/xdg/lubuntu/applications/defaults.list but not with those apps because they're old lxde apps
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker and no we do not want defaults.list -- it doesn't follow the spec https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/latest/ar01s02.html and from what i can surmise is some weird gnome thing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! that's what I am trying to say! I am right now editing the app names in the defaults.list. I will ask if I cannot find name of some app
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker in case it's not obvious the app names are actually calls to the desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! But I already knew that.
<wxl> just wanted to be sure!
<wxl> they don't ALWAYS follow expectations
<wxl> for example discover is not discover.desktop but org.kde.discover.desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> for example discover is not discover.desktop but org.kde.discover.desktop], 'ls -a' in that folder showed me this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, for .deb files default app in 19.04 is ___?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, vlc is provided by default right? @kc2bez ?
<wxl> this might be helpful for other things but let me look https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<wxl> yes vlc is the one
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, for .deb files default app in 19.04 is ___?], ? also which app replaces roller in 19.04 for compressed files?
<wxl> ark if i remember correctly.. see the above page.. it has almost everything
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ark if i remember correctly.. see the above page.. it has almost everythin …], k.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker discover opens .debs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker discover opens .debs], thought so. already edited
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you find anything not on that list, let me know and i'll add it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. sure.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker btw all i had to do was `touch foo.deb` and then try to open it with stuff to figure that out X''D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker btw all i had to do was `touch foo.deb` and then try to o …], whaaaaat!! Noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any idea what was glade-2.desktop in 18.04 for? and it's replacement in 19.04?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. figured it out. It's not present in 19.04. Am I right wxl?
<wxl> is that the gtk ui builder?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yes
<wxl> i'm pretty sure we don't have the qt ui builder installed so yeah nevermind that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also same question for totem.desktop?
<wxl> like i said that defaults.list is most likely a gnome thing that we (well, this was when gilir was the primary developer) tweaked for lubuntu
<wxl> vlc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> vlc], k.
<wxl> i thought we had removed that in lieu of mplayer a long time ago, so that's strange
<wxl> and then we switched to gnome-mpv
<wxl> but again that's a gnome thing
<wxl> misc/ultravox might not actually work in vlc
<wxl> we might want to leave that out of mimeapps.list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we might want to leave that out of mimeapps.list], okay
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> last time, same question for apturl.desktop
<wxl> correction, it looks like vlc can handle it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> correction, it looks like vlc can handle it], noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [last time, same question for apturl.desktop], ?
<wxl> i think nothing, really
<wxl> apturl is gtk-specific
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think nothing, really], Okay after this I am done for the file. checked every one of 180 lines. How should I save it and package it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> More Importantly, how do I check if it worked?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I replace it with mimeapps.list in my running build and try 'touch foo.pdf' and open it?
<wxl> well you can install it on a virtual machine, reboot and click on some things and see if they open with the right thing
<wxl> yeah you could create or download example files (or search the drive for one) and then open it up in the file manager
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I replaced the original mimeapps.list in my running disco installation. Don't have a vm ready now. I downloaded a couple of .deb and .pptx files from cms. Worked!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> pdf also working.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I hope all's good. wxl. Now how do I push this change up? do I directly edit the mimeapps.list in the cloned git repo of lubuntu-default-settings and use git push?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> please reply fast anyone. i have a test in less than 5 hours at 8 in morning! Quantum mechanics is gonna kill me today ;-;
<wxl> i'm working on editing the instructions so go study for a bit :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Bye. Have a nice day!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#483
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Add `ufw` to default-installed packages list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#484
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just mention me wxl when you want me to push the file.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#485
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#486
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker discover opens .debs], but we we added qpt-deb-installer for .deb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> better than discovery
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#487
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#488
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thoughts on bug 1823683?
<ubot93> Bug 1823683 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "qterminal emulation type should be 'default'" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823683
<wxl> @tsimonq2: probably true
<lynorian> HmollerCL great a new app for the manual?
<wxl> ok that took forever
<wxl> here you go @The_LoudSpeaker https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packagingtutorial/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> here you go @The_LoudSpeaker https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging …], Will look it up.
<wxl> there's a fair amount of reading there
<wxl> make sure to do it or it won't make sense :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03cee1c89572: Specify left clicking the clock for calendar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03cee1c89572
<lynorian> yay lugito is notifying manual commits again
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbca587ca153c: Add left click and drag to reagrange the taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbca587ca153c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL576cdc6815f4: Make quick launch even more expxlict how to use] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL576cdc6815f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dda8b1aa0fb: Make actions for desktop switcher more epxlicit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dda8b1aa0fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33c862fba9c8: Add how to get 2 panels and how to remove a panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33c862fba9c8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> HmollerCL great a new app for the manual?], I think there is no need
<lynorian> just please tell me if it is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> just please tell me if it is], OK, I will. Have there might be needed to change the save screen shots in libreoffice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When D2 will be merged
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says error trashing file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And the fun part is: if I go to desktop preferences, do not change anything, simply press apply, the file vanishes. It's Magic!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The file pops up after every reboot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl you mentioned qapt-deb-installer yesterday, Added to mimeapps.list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl btw, there are two things: … application/x-deb … application/x-debian-package … qapt-deb-installer will be sufficient for both or should I add discover for the any one?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], Not sure what exactly you tried to delete there but the trash, network, home, and computer shortcuts are on by default. If you want to disable them just right click on the desktop ->  select desktop preferences -> then the advanced tab. If you uncheck the radio boxes they won't appear on your de
<lubot> sktop. Deleting them will give you weird results, especially since you can't delete things like trash.
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> i update my dev container and multipath-tools is all messed up
<wxl> @teward001 oh master of containers tell me why the smurf i'm having issues with multipath-tools. it seems the root is Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.145 (2017-11-03) and kernel driver (unknown version).
<apt-ghetto> @wxl is there a frontend for apport beside apport-gtk?
<wxl> not sure tbh
<wxl> ah well there's apport-kde
<apt-ghetto> I never saw a notification, when an crash report was generated
<wxl> ah yes that's apparently what we should be using
<wxl> as the recommends for it are kubuntu-notification-helper or lxqt-notificationd
<wxl> is apport actually enabled?
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/apport-kde
<wxl> why does it default to disabled? seems weird.
<apt-ghetto> what shows `systemctl status apport`? On my 18.10 it is enabled
<apt-ghetto> And I am quite sure, that I didn't play with it
<wxl> that's a question of whether or not the service is running, which is not the same question; see the wiki page
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Why_is_apport_disabled_by_default.3F
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Not sure what exactly you tried to delete there but the trash, network, home, an …], Look at the photo, I am talking about the bottom-most icon on the left.
<kc2bez> Not sure what that is. You could try deleting it from the CLI I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> in cli it doesn't show up. even when I press ls -a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [in cli it doesn't show up. even when I press ls -a], I have seen it too in a recent daily, haven't have the time to see why
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl btw, there are two things: … application/x-deb … application/x-debian-pac …], Don't know
<lubot> <acheronuk> how is software-properties fixing coming along?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is waiting for merge, since I couldn't figure out how to propose merge now that is on git, @tsimonq2 will merge it mannjaly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#500
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#501
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#502
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#506
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Is waiting for merge, since I couldn't figure out how to propose merge now that …], Yup
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 You can knock me over with a feather.
<lubot> <kc2bez> T2 works in Vbox
<lubot> <kc2bez> More testing seems prudent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WHAT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are you saying that *EFI* encryption works here?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I updated to proposed and I think it worked.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Wasn't expecting that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whoa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me neither ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Like I said we need more testers on that. I don't really trust myself XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where is guiverc when you need him XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure he has EFI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#544
<lubot> * acheronuk writes a s̶p̶a̶m̶ filter rule for lubuntu phab emails
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [I have seen it too in a recent daily, haven't have the time to see why], @The_LoudSpeaker apparently is because of the system link
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/1115495983968739329
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker apparently is because of the system link], K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Don't know], Lite. I put qapt-installer for both
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Lite. I put qapt-installer for both], qapt-deb-installer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [qapt-deb-installer], Yup! That only.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#546
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> @kc2bez [Like I said we need more testers on that. I don't really trust myself XD], I’ll be home just after lunch. What exactly do you need me to do to test?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [I’ll be home just after lunch. What exactly do you need me to do to test?], do you have bare metal notebook to test?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with touchpad
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Yes
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> I mean I have 2 bare metal laptops with touchpads and 1 MacBook with a touchpad...
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [I’ll be home just after lunch. What exactly do you need me to do to test?], Full disk encryption with UEFI
<apt-ghetto> See https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix EFI encryption: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
<lubot> Pristinesnowflake was added by: Pristinesnowflake
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Full disk encryption with UEFI], I didn't get that option yesterday when I did a full disk Install
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But it installed in uefi and secure boot on.
<lubot> <Pristinesnowflake> #Ask Is it possible to install arch alongside lubuntu?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> So don’t go with preset partitions, just give it the whole disk and encrypt. Correct?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> @Pristinesnowflake [#Ask Is it possible to install arch alongside lubuntu?], If you have enough room on your disk,sure!
<lubot> <Pristinesnowflake> Oh okay
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> You need to shrink your Lubuntu partition, create a new partition in the free space, and install arch to the new partition. I should have been clear that you can’t install both to the same partition.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [I mean I have 2 bare metal laptops with touchpads and 1 MacBook with a touchpad. …], Test on it the TouchPad behaivour with the daily, tap to clock, 2 finger scrolling
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> @HMollerCl [Test on it the TouchPad behaivour with the daily, tap to clock, 2 finger scrolli …], Will do. (Tap to clock?)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [Will do. (Tap to clock?)], Tap to click
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Ah, got it!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Tap to click], Not working by default. I had to install synaptics. I mean I had to run 'apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Not working by default. I had to install synaptics. I mean I had to run 'apt ins …], In 19.04?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 19.04 has touchpad control. No need to install other
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We are configuring it now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but it didn't have tap to click by default, there was no option to enable it either.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It had natural scrolling and single click to activate items but not tap to click.
<lubot> <Pristinesnowflake> Lubuntu logoff brings black screen
<lubot> <Pristinesnowflake> How to login?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Full disk encryption with UEFI], Yes, but the key point is that you need to upgrade to the kpmcore in disco-proposed before doing it
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Is that baked in the daily, or must I do it manually? And if manually, how?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [Is that baked in the daily, or must I do it manually? And if manually, how?], It has to be done manually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpmcore/3.3.0-5/+build/16603055
<lubot> <tsimonq2> libkpmcore7 is the package name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [It had natural scrolling and single click to activate items but not tap to click …], single click to activae items is tap to click, I didn't chose the name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll need to download that and install it with `sudo apt install ./path/to/file.deb`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [single click to activae items is tap to click, I didn't chose the name], Ohh!! I should have tried it! I will uninstall synaptics. and test again.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian that need to be added to the manual, the "single click to activate items" = "tap to click"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [So don’t go with preset partitions, just give it the whole disk and encrypt. Cor …], Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Pristinesnowflake [Lubuntu logoff brings black screen], Please go to our support channel at https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey wxl. I followed all the instructions on  … https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/ … Now what?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#547
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [single click to activae items is tap to click, I didn't chose the name], Also, shouldn'tit be enabled by default?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, shouldn'tit be enabled by default?], Yes, it should be in yesterday's or today daily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Yes, it should be in yesterday's or today daily], I didn't actually upload your change yet :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I didn't actually upload your change yet :)], Although it's in phab you need to upload? I did git push not arc diff on this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Although it's in phab you need to upload? I did git push not arc diff on this], Right
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 oh master of containers tell me why the smurf i'm having issues …], ERR: Not Enough Details.  LXD?  Docker?  Privileged/Unprivileged containers? Need more info.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker @HMollerCl i repeat again and again: synpatics is deprecated in lieu of libinput
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you need to follow the instructions. the basic run down is in /packagingtutorial but you should read /packaging-exceptions and /packaging-example for sure for it to all make sense. do note the exceptions are relevant since lubuntu-default-settings is a native package so exceptions do apply
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: mmm, the flag in lxqt has this name "SynPS%252F2%2520Synaptics%2520TouchPad\tappingEnabled=1"
<wxl> @tsimonq2 your new versioning scheme for native packages is used in all native packages? if so we need to modify the instructions
<wxl> oh they wouldn't.
<wxl> @HMollerCl something is weird here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/blob/master/lxqt-config-input/touchpaddevice.cpp#L310
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm, maybe it's only the name of the flag.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the funny name https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/blob/master/lxqt-config-input/touchpadconfig.ui#L37
<wxl> also here's an issue that starts out talking about synaptics and ends with libinput https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/405#issuecomment-416193561
<ubot93> Issue 405 in lxqt/lxqt-config "Touchpad Settings (Request)" [Open]
<wxl> yeah i know @HMollerCl. feel free to send a pull request!
<wxl> perhaps there are touchpads that aren't libinput compatible
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaaaaaa, could be, I tested in a very old notebook.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "designed for xp" kind of old
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope they don't change the name of the flag regarding if it's or not libinput compatible
<wxl> right. we need someone on a more modern touchpad to do some testing ensuring they're not using synpatics
<wxl> alternately you might try removing synaptics and try these options https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libinput#Touchpad_not_detected_at_all
<wxl> ideally we should have both
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wondering where we coudl get the names of the flags read.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least tsujan agreed on chnaging the name https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/405#issuecomment-481342175
<wxl> wow miracles never cease
<wxl> so libinput should have good general support. if your touchpad isn't recognized, file a bug https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/reporting-bugs.html#reporting-bugs-touchpad
<wxl> if it IS recognized and you CAN use libinput tools to change tap to click behavior but you DO NOT see it in input settings without installing synaptics, that's a bug for lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope I can do it this night
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#549
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13e59f07dfaa: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13e59f07dfaa
<wxl> teward: oh, btw lxd and should be unpriv
<teward> wxl: need repro steps / test case
<teward> to dig into it :p
<wxl> all i did was try to upgrade my disco container :(
<wxl> in the process multipath-tools was restarting and that failed, which kept ubuntu-server from upgrading
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl upgrade the container like normal?  Because if I spin an image up now it'll be last night's daily image
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <teward001> so testing might skip over any 'fixed' things
<wxl> to be fair i hadn't updated in a long while, probably since near the beginning of the cycle
<wxl> i did NOT dist-upgrade
<lubot> <teward001> *judges @wxl*
<wxl> well i haven't used it so i'm not going to feel bad about it
<lubot> <teward001> well it'll take me a while to spin a disco container up to see if I can replicate
<lubot> <teward001> but the chances are i won't be able to repro with the standard image, so you'll have to wait 24-48 hours for them to push new dailies
<lubot> <teward001> for me to get an accurate test 😛
<wxl> to be fair i don't even knwo what multipath-tools IS
<lubot> <teward001> lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadd755f2e053: Fix badly worded single click to activate items] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadd755f2e053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb581bec607d5: Fix typo of how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb581bec607d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL518985e0d2cc: reword automatically turn on numlock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL518985e0d2cc
<lynorian> thanks hmollercl
<lynorian> fixed now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8dfa76422c69: Add summary on previewing menu on openbox themes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8dfa76422c69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf28180aac523: Add middle click to minimize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf28180aac523
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c664011bbe2: Add close and all desktops to window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c664011bbe2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb26cc846cdb0: Add window managment menu screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb26cc846cdb0
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1118
<ubot93> Issue 1118 in calamares/calamares "Switch to using unsquashfs for squashfs-based installs in unpackfs" [Open]
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> @HMollerCl [Test on it the TouchPad behaivour with the daily, tap to clock, 2 finger scrolli …], My touchpad is working as usual. 2 finger scrolling works fine, both for workspaces and on websites. And the ‘buttons’ at the bottom of the pad work just fine as well.  … This is on a clean install of today’s daily with
<lubot>  encryption.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [My touchpad is working as usual. 2 finger scrolling works fine, both for workspa …], And tap to click doesn't work?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> No, but it never has on this Toshiba satellite. It has 2 ridges at the bottom of the pad that act as mouse buttons. Single click on the left ridge activates whatever the cursor is on. Single click on the right ridge brings up the context menu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [No, but it never has on this Toshiba satellite. It has 2 ridges at the bottom of …], could you teld me if in your ~/.config/lxqt/session.conf you have a [Touchpad] entry?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> No [Touchpad] entry, only … [General] … __userfile__=true
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could you go to touchpad setting and activate "single click top activate items"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> leyboard and mouse settings, last one
<teward> keyboard*
<teward> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Simon also asked me to mention that when I tried to install to a disk with a fat32 esp partition already present, there wasn’t an option to ‘erase disk’, only replace partition or manual. … After nuking the disk with gparted, the option to erase was there. … Activated the single click setting and now it works just fine
<lubot> . Single tap anywhere on the pad activates the click.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 [Simon also asked me to mention that when I tried to install to a disk with a fat …], good, can you look again at your  ~/.config/lxqt/session.conf ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^^^ !!!!!!!
<wxl> oh ye with the bad username i can't mention, did you have any swaps?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, I was meaning the picture, can youy see it?
<wxl> no
<wxl> ^^^ @tsimonq2 isn't there something we need to do with lubot to have it support display of pics?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸 could you pastebinit the session.conf content?
<wxl> and get a real username XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, basically he has 2 tapping enable lines. one teh same as https://phab.lubuntu.me/D1 but the other says logitech and has value of -1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Set tap to click as default for touchpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#550
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl I uploaded the picture here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> perhaps there's some separate driver?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Pasted as gist under Dreamingwolf/session
<wxl> jeez we got to go hunt for it huh?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and see what happened
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> I believe the Logitech section is for my usb mouse, not something native to Lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, could be
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> It says in settings Logitech MX Master 25 which is my mouse.
<wxl> you have a usb mouse?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> Yes
<wxl> @Dreamingwolf could you get a one-word username so i can actually at you?
<wxl> secondly why did you file a bug against lxfind?
<wxl> for that matter, HOW did you file a bug against lxfind?
<wxl> you really want to run `ubuntu-bug package` where package is the package you're filing the bug against so it will pull in a lot of information. see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf 🐉🐺🚛🇺🇸> How do I fix my username? … That’s where Launchpad.net took me when I went to Lubuntu >> file a bug... … Ah, apologies, I will try again.
<wxl> you fix your name on telegram. i'm not sure, cuz i don't use telegram.
<wxl> i'm going to invalidate this bug and you can run it again
<wxl> also you might want to avoid the bug report and answer this question first...... did that partition scheme have any swaps at all? even a swap file?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Yes, it was an arch install with 3 partitions, esp, xfs for /, and a minimal swap.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Dreamingwolf [How do I fix my username? … That’s where Launchpad.net took me when I went to Lubu …], I think wxl means removing the emoticons after your ursername
<wxl> @Dreamingwolf this should be a notification now, thanks
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @HMollerCl [I think wxl means removing the emoticons after your ursername], Done
<lubot> <kc2bez> No not the emitcons. To add a username in the settings click edit profile then enter something in the at field.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @kc2bez [No not the emitcons. To add a username in the settings click edit profile then e …], Did that as well. Did it work?
<wxl> @Dreamingwolf does this work as a notification?
<kc2bez> Yes.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @wxl [<wxl> @Dreamingwolf this should be a notification now, thanks], So I should skip the bug report?
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Good. Thanks.
<wxl> so here's the deal: core ubuntu (the base of lubuntu) by default mounts any swaps it finds. calamares, on the other hand, will not allow you to erase a disk that has mounted partitions----- including swaps and swapfiles. so you could have turned off the swaps and rerun calamares and all would have worked.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Understood. So is that considered a bug or a feature...lol?
<wxl> good question
<wxl> having swaps on ensures that max memory is available for the installer, which isn't bad
<wxl> not erasing a drive that's mounted i guess is a defense against accidential data loss, which isn't bad
<wxl> i'd like there to be an option to unmount swaps or warn about it, which i've mentioned to upstream already
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Both true. But how much should the installer be expected to protect us from ourselves?
<wxl> a lot XD
<wxl> especially when they can't read the manual which mentions it XD https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3/installation.html
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860#issuecomment-427693844
<ubot93> Issue 860 in calamares/calamares "re-think handling of (auto-)mounted partitions" [Open]
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> So now I’m expected to RTFM? Did you not see where I mentioned I run Arch? I don’t need no stink in’ manual...
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 i did make an interesting suggestion there of adding a shellprocess to `swapoff`. wonder if we shouldn't just do that?
<wxl> @Dreamingwolf oh, i forgot. i'll put it on a wiki page and then you'll read it XD
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> XD
 * lynorian still has not heard back from teward on read the docs stuff but with 19.04 releasing in just over a week I will make a 19.04 branch and work in that and merge to master once teward finishes
<lynorian> to not break 18.10 stuff for last few days
<lynorian> I got the 18.10 branch up to current
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e8a97dfc87a: Update to 19.04 version numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e8a97dfc87a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13a32127c3f2: Add prefrences version update to 19.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13a32127c3f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46d9de26b48c: Update accessories version numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46d9de26b48c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcaccb8ab2482: Update graphics programs version numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcaccb8ab2482
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0eb1949fd31e: Add note for tons of featherpad tab management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0eb1949fd31e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc868b88c1aa2: Add missing period] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc868b88c1aa2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd67310b3b95d: Update version number to 19.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd67310b3b95d
 * tsimonq2 manually yeets a test to see if Lugito can read diffs
<tsimonq2> hmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> Guess it can't.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e7cefd2bfe7: Update Chapter 4 and Quassel and bluedevil version numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e7cefd2bfe7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fb4febdc7c0: Add start on how to use additional drivers for software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fb4febdc7c0
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6ecef2c4483: Add open through menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6ecef2c4483
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b47e2b248df: Fix typos and warnings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b47e2b248df
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 any clues on kpmcore yet? Any chance they can release all archs except s390x?
<wxl[m]> Also did anyone hardware test that?
<wxl[m]> @The_LoudSpeaker what's going on with mimeapps.list?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't have a EFI machine available. I didn't get a chance to check a standard BIOS. Install.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I only checked in a VM
<guiverc> if I can test it, just tell me how 
<lubot> <lynorian> I have some efi hardware if needed
<tsimonq2> wxl: No clue yet on kpmcore.
<tsimonq2> wxl: @Dreamingwolf and @UniversalSuperBox confirmed on real hardware.
<lubot> UniversalSuperBox was added by: tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohai
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0ff59ae9fac: Start touchpad settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0ff59ae9fac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAaa9e00d1c674: Build for Bionic, too.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAaa9e00d1c674
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL692286a71022: Add checkboxes for tapping] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL692286a71022
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA673ad654b8e3: Only build Calamares for Cosmic and Disco, because Bionic has Qt 5.9.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA673ad654b8e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c8302f6b0e2: Add scrolling options with buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c8302f6b0e2
<tsimonq2> wxl: Doesn't xdg-mimeapps solve this? 1823917
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> bug 1823917
<ubot93> Bug 1823917 in LxFind "Can't set Chromium as the default browser" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823917
<wxl> ugh @tsimonq2 how do i land again?
<lynorian> wxl have you arc patched yet?
<wxl> lynorian: yep
<tsimonq2> arc patch DWHATEVER
<tsimonq2> arc land --onto TARGET
<wxl> target e.g. disco for settings?
<tsimonq2> w/e the disco branch name is
<wxl> why is it asking me auth info for launchpad?
<tsimonq2> That's because the seeds are in LP
<tsimonq2> Not Phab
<wxl> i get that
<wxl> but why isn't it just using my key?
<tsimonq2> git remote -v
<wxl> i've got git.launchpad.net in my ssh config
<tsimonq2> git remote -v
<tsimonq2> Man, this SSH connection is slow. :P
<wxl> yes, it's git.launchpad.net
<wxl> in case it's not obvious what i'm saying
<wxl> origin  https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu (fetch)                                     
<wxl> origin  https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu (push)
<tsimonq2> see
<tsimonq2> wrong
<tsimonq2> git remote remove origin && git remote add origin git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Your SSH keys aren't used when you push over SSH. :P
<tsimonq2> *HTTPS
<wxl> i blame the clone link you gave :/
<tsimonq2> uhhh what XD
<tsimonq2> What clone link?
<wxl> the only one found here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/
<tsimonq2> ohhh
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I'll fix
<tsimonq2> The URI protocol is unrecognized. It should begin with "ssh://", "http://", "https://", "git://", "svn://", "svn+ssh://", or be in the form "git@domain.com:path".
<tsimonq2> yeah no, can't
<tsimonq2> welll
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> pure SSH works
<tsimonq2> ic
<wxl> Branch "disco" oes not exist in remote "origin"
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> Reclone and redo :P
<wxl> weird
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED04037e0cb7df: Add python3-launchpadlib for apport.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED04037e0cb7df
<tsimonq2> YAY
<tsimonq2> k now I go to bed XD
<wxl> nite
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ca94ea20838: Add unattened notification features] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ca94ea20838
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3bea4b03c44: Add advanced tab to desktop prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3bea4b03c44
<wxl> the errors on packages.u.c are really getting to me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5773c53c448b: fix description of general tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5773c53c448b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL56681a75e8ad: Add new bar graph for disk useage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL56681a75e8ad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @The_LoudSpeaker what's going on with mimeapps.list?], As I said the work is done. Just need to push it up. I installed arcanist, Wondering what to do next
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And I just woke up. I will eat something and ping back. Lets complete this today.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! i was going through https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packagingtutorial/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am having some problems:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am getting error at this step: … tar -x --strip-components=1 -f ../PACKAGE_*.orig.tar.xz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am getting error at this step: … tar -x --strip-components=1 -f ../PACKAGE_*.ori …], What should I do?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pretty sure the thing you are working on doesn't require that. Read the exceptions page.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I read it. So do I just edit the files in the repo and do a arc diff?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah. You were working on default settings right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yes.
<lubot> <kc2bez> git add -A then arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Make sure to add wxl and tsimonq2 as reviewers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how to do that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. I think I got it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done. @tsimonq2 and wxl please review it at your ease. and approve. Thanks! Bye!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh hello there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can anyone help me with this line of cpp? (reading the cpp manual of why nm-tray icons doesn't follow color schemes)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for (auto const & name : *icon_names)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think the space between `&` and `name` isn't required
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it's `for auto const [scalar] name in [array or list] icon_names`
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Loop through all the values in icon_names
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> s "auto" and "const" for?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does auto and const do?
<apt-ghetto> auto means, that the compiler finds out the type for you
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> `auto` means "figure out the type by yourself"
<apt-ghetto> and const means, that you cannot change the value
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "const" means "I promise I won't modify this object, if I do slap me"
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or rather, change the value. You can still modify the object sometimes
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> <- only writes enough C++ to not get fired from UBports :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks for the info
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I understand the code, but I don't understand why they do that way....
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, what's inside the loop?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the code https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/blob/master/src/icons.cpp
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get why the make a list instead of only chosing one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so if the icon name exists in the theme, return it. It's meant to standardize finding the icon for the switch above it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's not choosing the correct icon, either it's trying to find the wrong icon or the theme doesn't have an icon with that name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Ok, so if the icon name exists in the theme, return it. It's meant to standardiz …], yes, my problem is with the lines before that, the switch/case from line 34 to 92. Why they make a list instead of only chosing one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and giving name that value
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would look at what references this code. I'm thinking ico could be an array, but if it isn't, I'm somewhat confused too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because the switch case exists to translate the return value to the icon name string
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That makes sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What doesn't make sense is why it throws it in an array if that bit of code is only ran once
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks for the input I will look at ico value.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or type
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and what is this? QIcon getIcon(Icon ico);
<lubot> <HMollerCl> getIcon is a function that recieves 2 values separated by spaces?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qicon.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<apt-ghetto> getIcon is the method with parameter ico of type Icon and returns a value of type QIcon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks apt-ghetto
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! wxl. how do I add the changelog entry?
<wxl[m]> Just like adding any other file
<wxl[m]> It's the debian/changelog entry you want to edit
<wxl[m]> That's what the dch commands do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> It's the debian/changelog entry you want to edit], Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On an unrelated note, any Indians here?
<wxl[m]> When you `arc diff` add `--update Dn` where n is the number of the differential revision (if I remember correctly)… unless you still have the original working copy. Or clone a new one, then `arc patch Dn` then make changes then `arc diff` like normal
<wxl[m]> India sounds really nice right now! I mean to be fair it sounds nice any time of the year. Sadly, never been. Yet.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> When you `arc diff` add `--update Dn` where n is the number of the diff …], Noted.
<apt-ghetto> Is there a logfile from calamares?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> India sounds really nice right now! I mean to be fair it sounds nice an …], Come. Visit once. Won't be disappointed.
<wxl[m]> Yeah it's in ~/.cache somewhere if memory serves me correctly
<apt-ghetto> Ahh, yes, it is in ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log
<wxl[m]> I will get to India some day........ Where are you at exactly?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I will get to India some day........ Where are you at exactly?], Hyderabad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw where are you from wxl?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#552
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 found why there is need for a list and the solution for the color problem in nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will put it in the task
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#554
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker genome valley, eh? (i have a biology degree)
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i'm in eugene, oregon, usa, in the pacific northwest, home to the big trees (there's redwoods a few hours from us)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#564
<wxl> omg i can't believe @tsimonq2 referred to full disk encryption as "FDE." his use of acronyms is getting ridiculous
<lubot> <HMollerCl> HUOAIGR
<wxl> IKR
<apt-ghetto> @wxl AFAIK in cosmic, we have cryptsetup 2.0
<wxl> !info cryptsetup cosmic
<ubot93> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): transitional dummy package for cryptsetup-{run,initramfs}. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.4-2ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 4.3 kB, installed size 72 kB
<wxl> i think 2.1 is the luks2 one no?\
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<apt-ghetto> yes, it is only in disco
<lubot> <kc2bez> Wait.
<lubot> <kc2bez> nvm, yes 2.1.0 to be precise
<wxl> oh i'm sorry precise is unsupported
 * wxl ducks
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<teward> *blasts wxl with the fire hose*
<apt-ghetto> NO SOUP FOR wxl
<lubot> <teward001> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> NO SOUP FOR wxl], ... ever.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> well i don't want soup
<lubot> <kc2bez> LUKy for you.
<wxl> oooook this is getting out of hand
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's that "no soup for..." means. There are people that like soup?
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2lfZg-apSA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [will put it in the task], Thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Thanks!], oyi check your directly sent to you messages
<lubot> <teward001> important crap in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> omg i can't believe @tsimonq2 referred to full disk encryption as "FDE." h …], LOL well it's accurate
<wxl> there are two characters on seinfeld i like, and he's one of them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [oyi check your directly sent to you messages], Mmmkay
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> omg i can't believe @tsimonq2 referred to full disk encryption as "FDE." h …], aaactualy... FDE is the proper acronym for Full Disk Encryption, thanks to PGP and then Symantec's proprietary PGP based Full Disk Encryption / Encryption Desktop products...
<wxl> @teward001 i do not welcome our corporate overlords
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker genome valley, eh? (i have a biology degree)], I am a msc physics student.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 i do not welcome our corporate overlords], so you do not welcome Mark Shuttleworth's input on things?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that explains the quantum mechanics. i mean, it could have been an elective, buuuuuuuut XD
<lubot> <teward001> Canonical is technically a corporation 😛
<wxl> privately held
<wxl> which is certainly a corporation but a rather non-traditional one
<wxl> i.e. NO SOUP FOR YOU
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> i.e. NO SOUP FOR YOU], that's what your mother said
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that explains the quantum mechanics. i mean, it could hav …], We QM as a compulsory disciplinary course.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker disciplinary? meaning when you're bad that's what they punish you with? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker disciplinary? meaning when you're bad that's what they pu …], Lol! No! Physics is a disciplene. And compulsory courses which are must to get the degree are called compulsory disciplinary courses. For punishment, we have DisCo here.
<wxl> i was kidding :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You would like to know full form of DisCo then? XD
<apt-ghetto> Yes, please
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Disciplinary Committee
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> An nightmare
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *a
<apt-ghetto> Beside the Lubuntu Council, we should have a LuDisCo, just to punish wxl and tsimonq2 
<wxl> thank you, ma'am, may i have another?
<wxl> *pin drop*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Beside the Lubuntu Council, we should have a LuDisCo, just to punis …], And me. For spamming XD
<wxl> wow
<apt-ghetto> pin drop? "Awkward silence after having really bad $beep with a guy with an incredibly small $beep"? Or "one of the more difficult and popular jerk dancemoves, where you tuck your foot behind your knee and fall to your foot, then spin out of it"?
<lubot> <teward001> apt-ghetto: I already punish wxl and tsimonq2 far too frequently
<lubot> <teward001> you should see how frequently I blow up their PMs and Email inboxes with random senseless junk
<wxl> hm well, not exactly either one of those apt-ghetto butttttttttttttttttttt
<lubot> <teward001> (and I just released a flood of pronspam into Simon's mailbox to spite him from the antispam gateway his email uses..)
<wxl> oh look an email from teward... let's see what does it say.... "(something dumb) *shot*"
<wxl> hm maybe this next one is better...  "(something dumb) *shot*"
<wxl> is this really all he's got?...  "(something dumb) *shot*"
<wxl> ...  "(something dumb) *shot*"
<teward> *accidentally sends wxl all the cryptoscam samples he has* ... oops.
<teward> *500 cryptoscam messages appear at the same time*
<teward> :P
 * wxl dedicates a computer to continuously send chunks of /dev/urandom to teward
 * teward does one better and dedicates a small cluster of cloud servers to continually send 10MB chuncks of /dev/urandom to wxl
<apt-ghetto> send also all known cryptomining malware to make Lubuntu rich
 * wxl also sets up filter to store teward's emails safely.... in /dev/null
<teward> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 😂😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Please merge and upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Lower the minimum RAM requirements.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D6
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To Disco, that is
<wxl> @tsimonq2 see comment elsewhere; i have no capacity to at present so it will have to wait
<wxl> also be a good boy and accept the revision :)
<wxl> oh you did nm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 see comment elsewhere; i have no capacity to at present so it wi …], So please do it when you get home :)
<wxl> can do
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49f980902d54: Add filter bar at bottom of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49f980902d54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#565
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8689d6301fdf: Add Free space on bottom bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8689d6301fdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2b497e45b5c: Add item selecting of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2b497e45b5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdda594b93a25: Add return to navigating home] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdda594b93a25
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2lfZg-apSA], Aaaaa, Seinfeld, good old days
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#569
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1ec2784da57: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1ec2784da57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#570
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb34dee9bae14: Fix more capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb34dee9bae14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#581
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5918a62c401: Add menu way to cut, copy, and paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5918a62c401
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone know what are the "symbolic" icons for? I couldn't found an explanation here https://specifications.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/latest/ar01s04.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48667fbf1cc3: Add close other tabs, next, and previous] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48667fbf1cc3
<wxl> @HMollerCl don't forget my request here https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Remove libreoffice-kde5 because his file picker doesn't add file extension: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl don't forget my request here https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2], yes, I neeed to be in my home for that, I hope I can do it today.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D2], is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lugito kill by reply
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <acheronuk> software-properties
<lubot> * acheronuk hides
<wxl> @acheronuk @tsimonq2 said he would sponsor it yesterday https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#504
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#504
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> it doesn't seem there's a merge proposal??? https://code.launchpad.net/software-properties/+activereviews
<lubot> <acheronuk> Just nudging as freeze and RC ISOs approach
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> it doesn't seem there's a merge proposal??? https://code.launchpad.net/sof …], I think Hans pushed isi git to the wrong place, so could not do a MP
<wxl> weird
<lubot> <acheronuk> *his git
<lubot> <acheronuk> git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+git/software-properties … should be … git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties
<lubot> <acheronuk> otherwise LP gets grumpy and won't do a MP
<wxl> wow i would have made that same mistake
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can upload there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have the code here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shoudl I do it?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [otherwise LP gets grumpy and won't do a MP], Or at least, that is what I had with a ubiqity merge a few days ago
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [I can upload there], ask @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 should I upload to git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties ??? instead of previous git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+git/software-properties
<wxl> i would think it would make things a tad easier
<lubot> <acheronuk> Odd thing is, even in the wrong place, you should have had a propose merge link/button, but you didn't. so not sure if there is another issue there
<lubot> * acheronuk shrugs
<lubot> <acheronuk> LP git is utter *h*t
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2  ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 should I upload to git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties ?? …], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm what should I put in target branch ? is mandatory
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same branch you pushed to
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu/disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So ubuntu/master or whatever
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> proposed merge done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Link?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/365822
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk could you explain the difference between git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+git/software-properties and git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/+git/software-properti …], I'll merge when I get home
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk could you explain the difference between git.launchpad.net/~hmollercl …], From #launchpad on IRC … Oct 05 09:38:27 <cjwatson>   mvo: No personal-namespace (i.e. ~owner/+git/name) repositories are ever mergeable into any other ones
<lubot> <acheronuk> Why that daft situation should be the case, I have no clue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<wxl> not sure how /+git/ = "personal namespace"
<wxl> i would take ~owner/ to mean personal namespace
<wxl> i'm gonna call that a bug
<teward> it's lp-git.  It's atypical
<lubot> <acheronuk> Ok, let me find a working example......
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+ref/fix-lp.1687637
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+ref/fix-lp.1687637
<lubot> <acheronuk> but the git clone push/pull url for that is: git.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity
<lubot> <acheronuk> i.e. no /+git/
<wxl> bizarre
<lubot> <acheronuk> LP git at it's weirdest...
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Please add a changelog entry.
<wxl> always 👏 add 👏 a 👏 changelog 👏 entry 👏
<wxl> (unless it's the seeds...............)
<tsimonq2> Still add a changelog entry XD
<wxl> well it doesn't have one sooooo XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I forgot
<lubot> <teward001> *sprinkes some snapd and lxd snaps into the seeds just to spite @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> Sorry, not sorry xD
<tsimonq2> Since we're so close to release, I'll JFDI.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> oh!
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> When you `arc diff` add `--update Dn` where n is the number of the diff …], I ran 'arc diff —update D5' and it asks me to enter description . 2 lines enough?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker a single short message should suffice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you check it once wxl?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker I don't see the changelog entry
<wxl> you might have not done `git add -A` again?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh yeah! I forgot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so git add -A
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and then arc diff right?
<wxl> yeah make sure debian/changelog is one of the things getting committed
<wxl> hell, do `git add debian/changelog` if you really want to be sure XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah!
<wxl> i'm surprised it's not smart enough to reject no-change uploads
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did arc diff —update D5 again nut even after that I see no change in /debian/changelog
<wxl> ok let's do this: start over
<wxl> git clone again
<wxl> cd in
<wxl> arc patch D5
<wxl> dch # i.e. do your changelog entry
<wxl> git add -A
<wxl> arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If I do arc patch in same repo and not clone again?
<wxl> i'm not sure that'll work
<wxl> you can always try XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> worked. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says hat default you want to use?
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> when I do arc diff after modifing changelog. It says what default you want to use?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You're running a command which operates on a range of revisions (usually, … from some revision to HEAD) but have not specified the revision that should … determine the start of the range. … Previously, arc assumed you meant 'HEAD^' when you did not specify a start … revision, but this behavior does not make much sense in most 
<lubot> workflows … outside of Facebook's historic git-svn workflow. … arc no longer assumes 'HEAD^'. You must specify a relative commit explicitly … when you invoke a command (e.g., `arc diff HEAD^`, not just `arc diff`) or … select a default for this working copy. … In most cases, the best default is 'origin/master'. You can also select … 'HEAD^' to pres
<lubot> erve the old behavior, or some other remote or branch. But you … almost certainly want to select 'origin/master'. … (Technically: the merge-base of the selected revision and HEAD is used to … determine the start of the commit range.) …     What default do you want to use? [origin/master]
<wxl> oh yeah use origin/master
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It gave an error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Command failed with error #128! … COMMAND … git cat-file -t 'origin/master' … STDOUT … (empty) … STDERR … fatal: Not a valid object name origin/master … (Run with `--trace` for a full exception trace.)
<wxl> oh jeez why don't you just start over like i said XD
<wxl> i had this problem with something i was trying to land and i couldn't get it to work. started over.. no problem.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh jeez why don't you just start over like i said XD], ughh! okay!
<wxl> @lynorian we probably should add a note to the 18.10 manual about needing to use `ubuntu-drivers` to deal with additional drivers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> shame story! :(
<wxl> same story????
<wxl> tell me all the commands you did
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah!
<wxl> you could just run `history` and copy/paste
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> first git clone https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings.git … then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then cd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> dch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sorry arc patch D5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then dch. then I added my comment
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then git add -A
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then i press enter
<wxl> weird
<wxl> try `arc diff --trace` and pastebin the output
<wxl> weird question: did you use the http clone link the first time?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ssh blocked on my campus network
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba08d8b2c739: Change screenshot for booting live session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba08d8b2c739
<wxl> NOT COOL
<lynorian> I know this is wierd but with phab you can git push to the ssh clone url
<wxl> i was thinking that lynorian but he used the http link the first time
<lynorian> at the end of the git push command and to set it that way always use git push -u
<wxl> this is arc diff, so it's doing the git pushing
<lynorian> ok now I understand the complexity here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8cb9e9628802: Add new location screenshot to the installer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8cb9e9628802
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any suggestions? anyone?
<wxl> try `arc diff --trace` and pastebin the output
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/49Z9TJ3x
<wxl> what does `git remote -v` tell you?
<wxl> and for that matter `git branch`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbaed615406c3: Add partitioning screenshot to clamares install] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbaed615406c3
<wxl> @tsimonq2 ^^ have you seen anything like that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#582
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what does `git remote -v` tell you?], Fetch and push ate to the same repo that Icloned from.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and for that matter `git branch`], Arcpatch D5
<wxl> are you SURE you didn't use ssh before?
<kc2bez> VPN tunnel to somewhere else?
<kc2bez> then ssh.
<wxl> my personal feeling is that has to be the issue. i know i wrote the tuturial with ssh built into it because of problems i've had with http in the past
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will use my mobile data. Let's hope  it works
<wxl> or use muon or discover
<wxl> oops
<tsimonq2> ECHAAAN
<tsimonq2> :)
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> whats wrong with you. messing chats XD
<wxl> too much multitasking
<kc2bez> toooo many channels
<wxl> that, too
 * tsimonq2 chuckles
<wxl> you can look at discover as sort of the "easy" software-center solution, whereas muon is more complete
<wxl> omg here we go again jesus
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you can look at discover as sort of the "easy" software-center solution, w …], I prefer synaptic
<tsimonq2> Feast your eyes, LXQt tip of master on Bionic: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=bionic
<wxl> that's basically muon, except gtk
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> you can look at discover as sort of the "easy" software-center solution, w …], complete, exept for the sources editor button :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't talk to much of discover, @acheronuk will come and hit me
<lubot> <acheronuk> LOL
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [don't talk to much of discover, @acheronuk will come and hit me], XD
<wxl> wow cool!
<kc2bez> Same timestamp on that ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [jajaja], hahahaha ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, we love with "j" in here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's Spanish ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phonetically it's equivalent
<wxl> dang that manual is beautiful, lynorian 
<wxl> every time i look at it i swell with pride
<wxl> in all the years of being with lubuntu i have seen so many documentation projects but none have been as good as yours. not by a long, long shot.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [yes, we laugh with "j" in here], same like "Shame story" instead of "same story" ?
<wxl> most importantly, you keep updating it. just awesome.
<tsimonq2> I completely agree, you're doing a great job lynorian 
<kc2bez> It really is fantastic, sounds cliche but it is beyond words.
<wxl> yeah, seriously. no hyperbole. i'm really, really impressed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> well I am having some problems wwith ssh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it says: … no such identity: /home/theloudspeaker/.ssh/phab: No such file or directory … git@phab.lubuntu.me: Permission denied (publickey). … fatal: Could not read from remote repository. … Please make sure you have the correct access rights … and the repository exists
<kc2bez> You uploaded your key to phab?
<wxl> do you have your public key uploaded?
<wxl> jinx
<wxl> you owe me a coke
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup I have uploaded
 * kc2bez passes wxl a coke
<wxl> have you set up ~/.ssh/config?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you owe me a coke], Take a bottle but get this working
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> have you set up ~/.ssh/config?], yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> These are its contents: … Host phab.lubuntu.me … IdentityFile ~/.ssh/phab
<wxl> and assumedly phab is the name of your key, right? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> its disco-key-sampu
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Sounds like a sushi dish
<wxl> oh well there you go
<wxl> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/disco-key-sampu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Dreamingwolf [Sounds like a sushi dish], Sampu is the nickname of my friend siddharth sampath . Btw nice comparison. I am gonna tell him
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/disco-key-sampu], k..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shame story
<wxl> do `ssh -v git@phab.lubuntu.me` 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> still permission denied
<wxl> no send me the entire output.. pastebinit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/zv2YxKmR
<wxl> no such identity: /home/theloudspeaker/.ssh/disco-key-sampu: No such file or directory
<wxl> so you need to change that IdentityFile argument to whatever IS actually the filename of your private key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the contents of ~/.ssh/ are as follows:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> config
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> id_rsa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> id_rsa.pub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> known_hosts
<wxl> that's it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I changed the identityfile to id_rsa but that too gave me error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's it?], yeah
<wxl> you used ~/.ssh/id_rsa?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you used ~/.ssh/id_rsa?], yeah
<wxl> when using that, what was the output with the `-v` switch? again, pastebinit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you used ~/.ssh/id_rsa?], want the output of that?
<wxl> and to be sure it was the id_rsa.pub that you uploaded to phab, right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah sure
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> here it is:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/k27JZ6XB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I create another key and upload it? I will delete the previous one from phab.
<wxl> ok that's good
<wxl> now try doing the arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Tell me steps. last time I followed https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> now try doing the arc diff], okay
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> OMG it worked
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> cloning right away
<wxl> just had to give it the right key
<wxl> so now we know http will cause problems
<wxl> i'll update that
<wxl> also i'll update the packaing requirements... i see a problem i caused
<wxl> see the problem? https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/13/?l=2&r=3
<wxl> to be fair id_rsa is like a default key and the ~/.ssh/config entry isn't even necessary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> to be fair id_rsa is like a default key and the ~/.ssh/config entry isn't …], noted.
<wxl> that said it's all my fault XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that said it's all my fault XD], Lite. LuDisCo is not formed yet XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> arc diff failed again! Shame story after all this!
<wxl> what i thought you said it worked?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what i thought you said it worked?], The git cloning from ssh worked
<wxl> what error does it give?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/49Z9TJ3x
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what the hell is going on here? https://pastebin.com/49Z9TJ3x
<kc2bez> what do you get for a `git branch`?
<wxl> he gets the patch branch naturally
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> arcpatch-D5
<kc2bez> Just curious, ok
<tsimonq2> Wait, is he landing it, or...?
<wxl> no
<wxl> just trying to append the changelog entry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://pastebin.com/49Z9TJ3x], This was error for http. Let me do a pastebin for the repo cloned with ssh once just to be sure.
<wxl> oh yeah please do that to be sure
<wxl> might be different
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/6mnX8ZF3
<wxl> same deal
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah figured.
<tsimonq2> STDERR
<tsimonq2> fatal: Not a valid object name origin/master
<tsimonq2> That's caused by:
<tsimonq2> In most cases, the best default is 'origin/master'. You can also select
<tsimonq2> 'HEAD^' to preserve the old behavior, or some other remote or branch. But you
<tsimonq2> almost certainly want to select 'origin/master'.
<tsimonq2> "In Git, arc diff sends all commits in a range for review." makes sense: https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_diff/
<tsimonq2> ...what does `git status && git show` give you?
<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: ^^^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> ...what does `git status && git show` give you?], It gives me a long output with stating changes made to the mimeapps.list file.
<tsimonq2> Can I get the exact output?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I pastebin it? The changes are 180 lines big
<tsimonq2> Yeah, pastebin
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait a sec
<tsimonq2> We have paste.ubuntu.com or https://phab.lubuntu.me/paste/ btw :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> We have paste.ubuntu.com or https://phab.lubuntu.me/paste/ btw :)], Will use that then
<tsimonq2> Cool
<wxl> we should rewrite pastebinit to use phab.lubuntu.me/paste
<kc2bez> Maybe add it to the links too?
<kc2bez> In phab
<tsimonq2> wxl: I worry about abuse.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P1
<wxl> welll we DO already have it there XD
<tsimonq2> OH, I see @The_LoudSpeaker's problem.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Finally!!
<tsimonq2> git add debian/changelog && git commit --amend && arc diff
<tsimonq2> Try that.
<wxl> wtf he did git add -A
<wxl> and arc diff should take care of the commit
<tsimonq2> Nuh uh.
<kc2bez> I think I understand too. STDOUT (empty) = nothing staged?
<tsimonq2> I mean, I dunno for sure. XD
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> git add debian/changelog && git commit --amend && arc diff], LoL Shame story!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> We'll get this.
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_diff/ "The git commit step is optional. If there are uncommitted changes in the working copy then Arcanist will ask you to amend them to the commit."
<tsimonq2> And then wxl will document it. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> And then wxl will document it. XD], hahahaha I will help him do that :)
<tsimonq2> k, let's rapid-fire this, give me an ACK for "it worked" and NACK for "it didn't"
<tsimonq2> arc diff -a
<tsimonq2> WAIT A MINUTE.
<tsimonq2> wxl: "That's a fancy way of saying "all the commits on the current branch that you haven't pushed yet"."
<tsimonq2> So what he needs to do is...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> arc diff -a], NACK
<tsimonq2> Go back to master or wherever he was.
<tsimonq2> And then arc diff again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Trying now
<tsimonq2> ok, so `git checkout ubuntu/disco`
<tsimonq2> Do you have the commit you did before on there?
<tsimonq2> If not, try `git merge --ff arcpatch-D5`
<tsimonq2> That'll grab all the commits
<tsimonq2> Then you should be able to arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Do you have the commit you did before on there?], ? In ubuntu/disco. When I run git status. It says uptodate. Shouldn't it be one commit ahead?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, so, like I said, `git merge --ff arcpatch-D5`
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: After you run that and make sure your changelog changes are still there, `arc diff` *should* work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now no errors. Check once.
<tsimonq2> YES
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Real quick...
<tsimonq2> In the changelog, please change "The_LoudSpeaker <theloudspeaker@disco>" to "Raman Sarda <YOUR-EMAIL-HERE>"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay so I do all again?
<wxl> ^^ someone didn't follow the packaging requirements
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did!
<tsimonq2> He's joking ;) just make the change and run `arc diff` again.
<wxl> now if you still have the working copy, you should be able to make changes, git add -A, arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> He's joking ;) just make the change and run `arc diff` again.], okay
<wxl> see 2Aai-ii https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/
<wxl> oh sorry
<wxl> not that
<wxl> 2Bb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Check now
<tsimonq2> Remove line 4 of the changelog which has an empty bullet point, please :)
<wxl> and one more thing: this is a native package so version number should be a simple version, i.e. 1.21
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You seriously owe me a coffee now. Its 4.44 am
<tsimonq2> hahahahah :D
<wxl> oh jeez O_O
<kc2bez> You have to restart your bash session after that right wxl ?
<wxl> yes kc2bez 
<tsimonq2> Real packagers never sleep XD
<lubot> <acheronuk> 😴
<lubot> <acheronuk> 💤
<tsimonq2> I'll call that good @The_LoudSpeaker :)
<tsimonq2> I have to edit the changelog to upload anyway.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have to prepare for a seminar on friday. I have to teach my class how sunrise and sunset times are calculated. And I can't do that if I keep sleeping whole day today.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I have to edit the changelog to upload anyway.], Now why you need to edit.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what was the problem and what do i document and how do we make this work with standard arc tools rather than having to use git?
<tsimonq2> wxl: He was doing things on the wrong branch
<tsimonq2> Only switch to the arcpatch branch if you're landing
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: Don't hurry about it :)
<tsimonq2> *worry
<wxl> so we should actually do `git checkout disco && arc patch D5 --nobranch`
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so what was the problem and what do i document and how do we ma …], I figured it out. Instead of doing arc patch D5, I should have directly run dch. Then git add debian/changelog and then arc diff.
<tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker: Don't hurry about it :)], Tell me. My sleep is anyway gone. I will sleep after breakfast now.
<wxl> problem with that is that it wouldn't know where to diff to. it wouldn't update, it would make a new revision
<wxl> anyways why DO you need to change the changelog @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> problem with that is that it wouldn't know where to diff to. it wouldn't u …], Nope it made changes to same revision. Gave me same revision url on output
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> anyways why DO you need to change the changelog @tsimonq2 ?], +1
<tsimonq2> UNRELEASED + [ Raman Sarda ]
<tsimonq2> UNRELEASED should be disco
<tsimonq2> [ Raman Sarda ] should be gone
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, be back in 10-15 mins
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done. @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks! I'll look when I get home
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seriously though, if you need to sleep, go do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're all volunteers here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am afriad I will miss breakfast
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And Thursday breakfast is poha and chocos. ♥️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We mostly don't go for lunch on Thursday and have full breakfast instead. So..Lite.
<tsimonq2> LGTM! Uploading.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> And have fun :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> LGTM! Uploading.], LGTM?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks Good To Me
<wxl> HUOAIGR
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no idea.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh! Noice use of abbrevetions @tsimonq2
<wxl> his use of acronyms is getting ridiculous
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's not even common, wxl XD
<tsimonq2> nah
<wxl> oh it's going to be
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<wxl>  /topic his use of acronyms is getting ridiculous
<wxl> oops
<tsimonq2> fwiw idgaf so stfu :)
<tsimonq2> s/f/h/ for heck
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We need a LuDisCo for this spam XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And for the language @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2 
<ubot93> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wxl> INCLUDING ACRONYMS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> And have fun :)], Give me next thing to do.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sleep, probably
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> That seems like a really good idea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> As I said poha >>>>> sleep
<wxl> you should close https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Provide complete mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you should close https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3], Will do that!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T3], is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> well actually
<wxl> let;'s test it first and then we'll close it
<wxl> you probably could work on this https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#584
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! I closed it
<wxl> oh no worries
<wxl> you should be able to reopen, i think
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> You did exactly as wxl asked
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> So really I'd call that a success
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS8b8f7742916c: Merge in upload from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS8b8f7742916c
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you should be able to reopen, i think], Should I reopen it now?
<kc2bez> poha >> Sleep >> test >> \o/
<wxl> sure
<tsimonq2> Ooops, I forgot to commit my last archive upload :(((((((((
<tsimonq2> fixing
<tsimonq2> it's all good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Should I reopen it now?], ?
<wxl> sure try
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez> poha >> Sleep >> test > [<kc2bez> poha >> Sleep >> test >> \o/], That's us BITSIANS for you. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Opened
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS3d644d591c12: Merge branch 'arcpatch-D5' into ubuntu/disco] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS3d644d591c12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSda86f3d4fd87: Completed the mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSda86f3d4fd87
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez> poha >> Sleep >> test > [<kc2bez> poha >> Sleep >> test >> \o/], *poha »»» operating systems »»»» sleep … for me XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rDEFAULTSETTINGSda86f3d4fd87: Completed the mimeapps.list  3] …], Whats this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I had to do some Git fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries, all sorted
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7dab915be421: Add user setup screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7dab915be421
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (disco-proposed/universe) [19.04.1 => 19.04.2] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#589
<wxl> i'm working on giving you some suggestions @The_LoudSpeaker
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#592
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'm working on giving you some suggestions @The_LoudSpeaker], listening.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#593
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#594
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: 19.04 Release Notes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The release is in one week, folks. We've now entered final freeze. We need some brave souls to go through everything we've done in the past 6 months to prepare a release announcement. … More details can be found here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] 19.04 Release Notes: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [The release is in one week, folks. We've now entered final freeze. We need some …], Freeze is tomorow
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4486495aafa9: Start annotations sections of lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4486495aafa9
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Freeze is tomorow], Close enough :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> close enough to get a software-properties upload done
<lubot> * acheronuk runs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [close enough to get a software-properties upload done], You mean the one that's been waiting in the queue for several hours now?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#603
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [You mean the one that's been waiting in the queue for several hours now?], Thanks. Not been watching the queue message tonight
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#604
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Thanks. Not been watching the queue message tonight], np :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#606
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2000cf0d1d5a: Finish annotation buttons for lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2000cf0d1d5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#607
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old  3]   15tsimonq2 (Simon Q …], Will look it up tomorrow. Gonna have a walk now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#608
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING3758f97ccd03: Restore button updates in partition page.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING3758f97ccd03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#612
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.4-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#613
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS053817ff0e59: Lower the minimum RAM requirements.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS053817ff0e59
<wxl> oooh kc2bez i didn't know you could set "Maniphest Tasks" in the Differential description to get tasks to autoclose upon commit.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [1:19.04.3 => 1:19.04.4] (lubuntu)
<kc2bez> I saw that, pretty cool but we can't forget to test it too.
<wxl> true
<wxl> ok headed home
<kc2bez> ttyl wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bd239943455: Add new screenshot for lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bd239943455
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ok headed home], Bye!
<guiverc_d> 19.04 daily:  'safe graphics' implies to me it should boot on all, i can't get it to test-boot on nvidia quadro 600 (but normal is great)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: added context on why leave only libreoffice-gtk3 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Remove libreoffice-kde5 because his file picker doesn't add file extension: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
<wxl> @tsimonq2 shall i upload https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Remove libreoffice-kde5 because his file picker doesn't add file extension: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 shall i upload https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2], It's the seed; go ahead
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D2], is an invalid task reference.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED2263c1379c80: Remove libreoffice-kde5 because his file picker doesn't add file extension] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED2263c1379c80
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we don't have usb-creator in our repos?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno
<wxl> i mean we don't
<wxl> why not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't knoe
<wxl> you're useless XD
<wxl> it's non-functional
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "kde version shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching (without chosing the iso)" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715], OH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cooool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Release blocker or nah?
<wxl> i think we should fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I mean...
<wxl> it's pretty crappy to have an app that doesn't work AT ALL
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For 19.04?
<wxl> we got a patch. i bet we can just bang it out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok bet XD
<wxl> worth a shot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why don't you have upload access to it???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/disco/lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was just gonna pawn it off on you XD
<wxl> WHY DO WE HVE GOLANG OMG
<wxl> anyways XD
<wxl> yeah that kind of sucks
<wxl> i can do the work but it'll be up to you to upload
<lubot> * tsimonq2 blames @bashfulrobot (who isn't here on Telegram)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mmkay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<wxl> seriously DO you know why we have golang?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nooope
<wxl> i'm going to make a task for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's technically a DMB thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cyphermox usually does it though
<wxl> if we can avoid it i think that would be good because the less we have to be responsible for the better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5c94975cf39: Add save with same file name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5c94975cf39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#630
<guiverc_d> fyi:  4 of my 19.04 bugs I've just confirmed also occur on opensuse tumbleweed; ie. upstream (i'd previously confirmed a different one also occurred in debian-testing before now)
<wxl> GOOD WORK guiverc_d 
<wxl> that's the sort of extra legwork we really need
<guiverc_d> i stuffed my 'leap' on hp8200; so used that to switch to tumbleweed; 'newer' so was more b/c of leap dying..
<guiverc_d> (no i haven't yet reported them on bugzilla.opensuse.org; but intend to)
<wxl> that would be super awesome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf24cf7e16222: Add how to actually show thumbnails] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf24cf7e16222
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL700bba527919: Fix Capitization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL700bba527919
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2852795c3b3e: Add show EXIF data] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2852795c3b3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#632
<guiverc_d> is there a task on [testing] upgrading 18.10 to 19.04 somewhere?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.2]
<cyphermox> wxl: tsimonq2: I think it's because you wanted ubuntu-report
<cyphermox> it also looks like an error in the packageset generation
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#634
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#635
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T44: add python3-launchpadlib to live seed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T44#636
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#639
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#640
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#642
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#645
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#646
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk could you tell us if solution for software-properties fixed the problem with discover?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also, what does kubuntu use for printer management?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isntead of system-config-printer
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#647
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#648
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#649
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#650
<lubot> <acheronuk> important packaging lesson!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#652
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#654
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#655
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#656
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#657
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#658
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#659
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc2295028e2f2: Cherry-pick several beneficial upstream patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc2295028e2f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe82a7250fa61: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe82a7250fa61
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-0ubuntu2 => 3.2.4-0ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl software-properties uploaded
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl software-properties uploaded], the .install ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks! that's why when I was proposing merge it gave 0 diff.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [important packaging lesson!], yup, still studing https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#660
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#661
<lubot> <acheronuk> building things in sbuild/pbuilder or a ppa, and checking that your changes really do what you hoped, is also a good idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [building things in sbuild/pbuilder or a ppa, and checking that your changes real …], I will pin this message to look at it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [I will pin this message to look at it.], i mean save
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i saw you assign and set up the usb-creator-kde bug but i never heard back from release team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i saw you assign and set up the usb-creator-kde bug but i never …], Poke again XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Adam *and* Steve?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd29f41de83c8: Add keyboard shortcuts for rotating] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd29f41de83c8
<wxl> waiting for response still
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Poke harder? :)
<wxl> :/
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I saw that @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> JoseMarcosGarcia was added by: JoseMarcosGarcia
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc425bb8e7287: Add keyboard shortcuts for flipping] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc425bb8e7287
<wxl> tsimonq2: there you go.. looks like the all-in-one SRU is the way to go but they probably won't support a 0 day
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ac7ee1fdc18: Add keyboard shortcut to exit lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ac7ee1fdc18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a06c12268dc: make 19.04 19.04] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a06c12268dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#662
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0090c80f0aa9: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0090c80f0aa9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb768e6237062: Add description os sidebar choices better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb768e6237062
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26c91be72d3b: Add split view to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26c91be72d3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ef953ede22f: Add show hide fileterbar and new screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ef953ede22f
<lynorian> meeting time?
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> forgot all about that
<wxl> i got a huge list. i should almost pastebin the thing X'D
<wxl> @tsimonq2: meeting meeting meeting
<lubot> <teward001> ANTI-MEETING :P
<wxl> oh stop
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> let's just do this thing
<wxl> who's here?
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <teward001> apparently not SImon :)
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> ok so we got this:
<wxl> argh
<wxl> shuf: invalid input range: ‘teward’
<wxl> really
<lubot> <teward001> well i am an invalid range :)
<wxl> teward
<wxl> kc2bez
<wxl> lynorian
<wxl> wxl
<wxl> there
<wxl> go
<lubot> <teward001> I also forget what I had mentioned last time :D
 * wxl facepalms
<lubot> <teward001> someone else go i'm still compiling my list from this week
<wxl> kc2bez is up
<kc2bez> Submitted patch for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40 bug 1823569
<kc2bez> Tested https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2 when it was in proposed.
<kc2bez> Hope to knock out some more testing of things tonight.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Cala segfault when performing action with no selection: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Fix EFI encryption: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
<ubot93> Bug 1823569 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 beta -  SegFault from manual partitioning when 'Create' or 'Edit' clicked on with no partition selected" [Medium, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823569
<kc2bez> Eyes and ears open here following along, helping where I can.
<wxl> did that segfault fix get tested?
<lynorian> how does one test that?
<kc2bez> I tested before I submitted the patch.
<kc2bez> But not again today.
<wxl> probably good then, but the steps to reproduce the error are in the bug lynorian 
<wxl> might want to just double check
<kc2bez> Hope to get it done tonight.
<wxl> nice job, kc2bez. those were two thorny ones. you did well.
<wxl> anything else?
<kc2bez> Thanks, that is it from me.
<wxl> lynorian you're up
<lynorian> ok I need multiple versions of the manual still tried looking into the sphinx extension that failed
<wxl> ^^^ TEWARD!!!!!!
<lynorian> so I had hoped teward would get read the docs set up
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu Council will see this tracker item for that: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37
<lubot> <teward001> (Infrastructure tasks are not currently public)
<lubot> <teward001> still figuring the ES side of things
<lubot> <teward001> and the Docker
<lubot> <teward001> something's finnicky with LXD on the main infra box
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> tl;dr won't make it for release, so that's going to be confusing and strange
<lynorian> but instead of just waiting for that to happen I created a new branch in the doc on tuesday that is over 40 commits ahead of current master for 19.04 including fixing all version numbers, new installer screenshots, 
<lynorian> new features in pcmanfm-qt and lximage-qt
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: RTD is on my list for this weekend as a 'priority' item - this week's been a bit crazy.  and so was today, getting my comcast business line installed
<kc2bez> lynorian: You are a documentation rockstar!
<wxl> maybe we could just publish to manual.lubuntu.me/branch and manually make links at manual.lubuntu.me??
<wxl> why are there separate LXDE and 18.04 branches btw? is LXDE more general for <= 18.04?
<lubot> <lynorian> no
<lynorian> wxl I failed renaming the branch and both got on the server
<wxl> lynorian: which is the one that needs to be removed?
<lynorian> LXDE
<wxl> ok i'll look further
<wxl> in any case, the versions are on teward to figure out some sort of solution and it sounds like he's on it. glad you're still forging ahead as always, lynorian. i have used the manual many times this week alone and it always has what i'm looking for. and it looks great. excellent work.
<lynorian> I am glad it helped
<wxl> anything else lynorian ?
<lynorian> I did some omre polishing on 18.10 before this but relized how close we were to release and needed something
<wxl> good thinking
<teward> wxl: RTD is the only headache left but it should be able to support multiple versions of multiple doumentations, once I get it 'set up' it'll just need lynorian to help test/deploy/build docs on there
<teward> and i'll squish any kinks that come up
<wxl> you should know, too, in case you didn't see it, usb-creator-kde is going to ship broken and has for some time
<lynorian> understood
<wxl> teward: thanks
<wxl> alright well then i'll carry on if there's nothing else?
<lynorian> I have nothing else
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i'm going to split up what i got into sections because it's a bit and i don't want to spew all over the channel
<wxl> it's bad enough as it is XD
<wxl> here comes
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Confirmed and triaged lxqt-session allocating memory unnecessarily. Pull request already upstream: bug 1823416
<wxl>    * Confirmed mtpaint ≥ bionic can't open images due to a broken desktop file. Offered little hope of a bugfix, but a workaround: bug 1714264
<wxl>    * Further cleaned up the 18.04 pcmanfm freeze bug 1782984 (likely a GTK2 bug, actually) as we had a dupe.
<wxl>    * Related to the above, commented on the libreoffice bug with the same behavior, though there's another comment saying GTK3 also has the issue, oddly: bug 18101161
<wxl>    * Linked the pcmanfm bug to the more general GTK2 bug: bug 1808710
<wxl>    * Confirmed Cala segfault when performing action with no selection. Already fixed upstream: bug 1823569
<ubot93> Bug 1823416 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "lxqt-session allocates memory for process output never read" [Undecided, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823416
<wxl>    * qterminal emulation type default invalidated: bug 1823683
<wxl>    * Made a bug to promote dependency of apport on python3-launchpadlib: bug 1824002
<ubot93> Bug 1714264 in mtpaint (Ubuntu) "mtpaint's desktop file uses URL instead of file when opening" [Low, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714264
<wxl>    * Confirmed usb-creator-kde is borked: bug 1629715 and https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Confirmed format flag does not remain apparent: bug 1773610
<ubot93> Bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<wxl>    * Confirmed Chromium can't be set as default browser when BROWSER variable is defined: bug 1823917
<ubot93> Bug 1808710 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost error with GTK2 applications" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808710
<ubot93> Bug 1823569 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 beta -  SegFault from manual partitioning when 'Create' or 'Edit' clicked on with no partition selected" [Medium, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823569
<ubot93> Bug 1823683 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "qterminal emulation type should be 'default'" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823683
<ubot93> Bug 1824002 in apport (Ubuntu) "python3-launchpadlib needs promotion from suggests" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824002
<ubot93> Bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629715
<ubot93> Bug 1773610 in calamares (Ubuntu) "'Format' partition edit option appears to keep reverting to 'Keep'" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773610
<ubot93> Bug 1823917 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Can't set Chromium as the default browser when BROWSER variable is defined" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823917
<wxl> i'll take a little break at the end of every section in case anyone has any comments or questions
<wxl> here comes another bit then
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Gave my 2¢ on default touchpad settings: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
<wxl>    * Worked with Raman on restoring mimeapps.list for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
<wxl>    * Recovered my comments on xscreensaver settings as Raman was hungry for more work https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<wxl>    * Made a task to figure out why we have golang in our packageset: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
<lynorian> I am confused by the golang thing as well nice work on those bugs
<wxl> danke
<wxl> ok another bit
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * Added python3-launchpadlib to seed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D4
<wxl>    * Got fix for usb-creator-kde but needs help merging: https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/usb-creator/commit/?id=426a247aa52449c66eb8c270aa5231e6f88326e8
<wxl> and another
<wxl>  * REVIEWS
<wxl>    * Accepted restoring button updates in Cala partition module: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D3
<wxl>    * Conditionally accepted removing libreoffice-kde5 from seed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
<wxl> and another, including a nice dig at simon
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
<wxl>    * Cleaned up the sidebar kind of like it used to be before the infra crash.
<wxl>    * Restored the packaging tutorial and did some additional cleanup and additions.
<wxl>    * Turned off bug reporting on lxfind and lxscreenshot projects so we no longer get bugs filed against them. People went to the Lubuntu project group and lxfind was the default which is why we got bugs against them. Now people can't file bugs from there. Added a link to the bug tracker for lubuntu-meta instead.
<wxl>    * Added note to packaging guide on how to remove trailing whitespaces so now Simon can sleep at night
<wxl> and last but not least, the future
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Make a SRU for usb-creator-kde stretching back to xenial through disco: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Get remotely accessible dev container set up
<wxl>    * Make a bug report that you can't delete the BROWSER variable in lxqt-config-session & push upstream
<wxl>    * Push upstream: 
<wxl>      * format flag does not remain apparent: bug 1773610
<wxl>      * Chromium can't be set as default browser when BROWSER variable is defined: bug 1823917
<ubot93> Bug 1773610 in calamares (Ubuntu) "'Format' partition edit option appears to keep reverting to 'Keep'" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773610
<ubot93> Bug 1823917 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Can't set Chromium as the default browser when BROWSER variable is defined" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823917
<wxl> EOF
<lubot> <HMollerCl> O/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> who's next?
<wxl> well if @teward001 isn't ready you can go
<kc2bez> That is fantastic wxl !
<teward> *spawns*
 * wxl tips hat to kc2bez
<teward> incoming minitall
<teward> miniwall*
<wxl> oh no
<teward> All my stuff this week has been Lubuntu Infrastructure related, not development, but it's related.
<teward>  * Phab
<teward>   - SMTP for outbound mail utilizing smtp.lubuntu.me dedicated email sending server systems
<teward>   - Inbound mail 'prepped' but issues seem to still be happening with it handling inbound responses, diagnosing but also working on setting up the Phab SMTP to work perpetually; will need to coordinate with Canonical IS to set up the DNS properly once the system is confirmed 'working' better.
<teward>  * Email
<teward>   - Simon says I broke email, I broke it only for him.  No issue on general lubuntu email.
<teward>  * General Phab container backups
<teward>   - Automated backup process has been adjusted and is in testing via local servers on site here weekly to copy each container down at around 4AM on Sundays.
<teward>  * Infrastructure Deployment
<teward>   - Read The Docs is on my list to deploy this weekend, but it's a little nontrivial to get fully working.  Tracking task is at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37 but currently only visible to Lubuntu Council and me.
<teward> </DONE>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 now my lubuntu.me email is working thanks!
<wxl> backups yay!
<kc2bez> +1
<teward> they're still a tad flimsy...ish.
<wxl> how so?
<teward> i'm working on getting them better
<teward> wxl: have you ever worked with shared residential class internet trying to download several hundred gigs at the same time when everyone shares that connection?
<teward> i have
<teward> it's flimsy when everyone downloads everything or maintenance periods
<teward> i'm in the process of setting upt he download process for backups to go through the installed-today business connection which is a dedicated line
<teward> which'l be more stable
<wxl> oh wow fantastic
<wxl> i parsed a bunch of those cached documents and it was a pain in the brain, so i'll be super happy to nevre have to do that again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i parsed a bunch of those cached documents and it was a pain in the brain, …], you too?
<wxl> XD
<teward> wxl: well everything being LXD containers now makes it easier
<wxl> yep
<teward> everything's selfcontained and isolated
<wxl> horray for lxd
<kc2bez> Scouring google cache wasn't a ton of fun either XD
<teward> and lxd can copy from server to server but becuase of the bleh of LXD on the infra currently, live-copying is bleh
<wxl> oh yeah i'm glad i didn't have that particular malady kc2bez XD
<teward> so there's about 10-20 minutes of outage during the copy stage
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Scouring google cache wasn't a ton of fun either XD], I think it was more pain, couldn't autoamte it.
<teward> (at most)
<wxl> so we go down for maintenence during the backup?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does there is a landing page when going down?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> lynorian: You are a documentation rockstar!], +1
<teward> only one service at a time, but yes.  and that's only until I figure out what the heck is going on with CRIU on the LXD on the server
<wxl> that's 11 UTC.. probably not the worst time, at least when it's not a weekend
<teward> @HMollerCl there will be but backups are a manual process right now
<teward> wxl: well the schedule is able to be altered, I'd do it at 00 UTC but i'm lazy with the process at the moment
<teward> since getting infra back up is the higher priority currently
<wxl> great work, teward. a sysadmin is constantly complained at and rarely thanked, but you are most certainly appreciated. a lot.
<teward> unfortunately having to balance time with my other jobs though so
<teward> apologies for not being the most expedient with things :/
<wxl> you're doing great
<wxl> we're all volunteers
<wxl> anything else?
<teward> not from me
<wxl> @HMollerCl you're up
<teward> i'll be sparse the rest of the day though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<teward> focusing on getting stuff set up right here :P
<wxl> enjoy your new internet teward :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I solve the software-properties-qt discover issue https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15
<teward> wxl: you know what's nice?  I still have the residential hookup too :P
<teward> (DUAL CONNECTIONS!)
<wxl> oo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope tomorrow we will have our .desktop again, one with direct link to additional-drivers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lynorian, we might have to include that in the manual
<wxl> you already committed that fix?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 merged it
<wxl> cool
<lynorian> wait that got removed and needed to be back I have that in 19.04 in the manual
<lynorian> on the 19.04 branch not the 18.10 or master right now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it will be in 19.04
<lynorian> good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't knew you already had that in the manual, should have guess though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you are always one step ahead
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remove libreoffice-kde5 from seed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2 and gave the context that wxl  asked for
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's in case we forgot why we have some gtk stuff and not kde or qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also chande te default settings for tap to click https://phab.lubuntu.me/D1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, I don't know if that's already uploadedor not. Once it is I want to test in a newer computer to see if the "synap" flag works tehre
<lubot> <HMollerCl> regarding tap to click, I asked upstream to change teh funny name https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/405#issuecomment-481339713
<lynorian> thanks for that @hmollerCL
<wxl> afaik we don't seed synaptics and as i've said before it's deprecated by the author in lieu of libinput so i really think we might need to watch that one some more.. maybe even make a call for testing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> somehow the discussion ended in a topic with the title "Pedantic changes to texts of touchpad tap settings". Not sure if pedantic means the same in english that in spanish but if it's teh same is hilarious.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> afaik we don't seed synaptics and as i've said before it's deprecated by t …], agree
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's a classic case of the pot calling the kettle black. :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was playing with nm-tray icons (dark icons on dark panel) https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I discover that there is a lubuntu-brasil telegram group (ask the to unite forces with the portugues group)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I'm trying to find some solutions for printer that are qt and consumes les resources
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF.
<wxl> nice
<wxl> great work
<wxl> you tackled some really hard issues and it looks like you're working on doing some more of the same. amazing. so glad to have you.
<wxl> ok @The_LoudSpeaker being the new official packager he should give us a run down of what he's been working on and going to work on
<kc2bez> Before he starts
<kc2bez> I just checked bug 1823569 and it seems to be resolved. \o/ 
<ubot93> Bug 1823569 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 beta -  SegFault from manual partitioning when 'Create' or 'Edit' clicked on with no partition selected" [Medium, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823569
<wxl> yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. So here it goes: … Packaged my first package.  … Completed the mimeapps.list which caused files to open in random apps like pdfs, icons, images, etc all in firefox and  … Also learnt that changelog is important. … Going to work on the xscreensaver themes next. Thanks to wxl, we already have some of them short listed. … L
<lubot> astly thanks to you guys for allowing me work with you and putting up with my spam and noob queries.
<wxl> you did amazing work. i appreciate the fact you worked through the pain of that first package. should be easy from here on out. 
<kc2bez> It does get easier.
<wxl> glad to have you on our team, raman.
<wxl> btw you should go test and make sure that worked :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @The_LoudSpeaker
<wxl> ok that leaves @tsimonq2
<wxl> @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> btw you should go test and make sure that worked :)], Already under testing since the day I completed the file. I have only one machine to test on. I directly replaced the file instead of waiting for the update.
<kc2bez> Virtual machines are your friend.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker it's always good to test the final release, just to be sure there aren't any mistakes in placement or something. and yes, virtual machines are what you need.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Tomorrow after the presentation.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker it's always good to test the final release, just to be su …], Yup! Aye captain!
<wxl> remember we're right on the verge of release
<kc2bez> I'm going to sign off for a few and make my way home.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You guys mentioned freeze something yesterday. Said it was starting today. What is that?
<wxl> yeah i think @tsimonq2 has abandoned us (this seems to be a trend for meetings, or am i the only one that noticed that?)
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker you mean Final Freeze?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [@The_LoudSpeaker you mean Final Freeze?], Yeah!
<lubot> <teward001> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<wxl> there's a bunch of freezes, @The_LoudSpeaker .. they impose certain limitations on changes 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Going through the above link now. Will ask if in doubt.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> yeah i think @tsimonq2 has abandoned us (this seems to be a trend for meet …], If we need to adjust the time it is ok with me.
<guiverc> if I can do anything, please ask (offer made without any guarantees)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-12
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys I've been bogged down with work for the last two weeks. Can anyone lead me in the right direction in terms of iso testing in an automated fashion? Didn't really get any help from Ubuntu dev.
<wxl> @SamuelBanya no idea. we don't manage any of ubuntu's infrastructure. i did find this, though: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/trunk
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ooh I think this would be great. Thanks Wxl
<wxl> no problem. sorry to say you'll have to sort of figure it out on your own from there. you might talk to the people involved in making/contributing to that code if you want to know more details.
<guiverc> if anyone else does a 'live' 19.04 test, please alt+f4 which I'd expect to close a window, but it's switching to tty4 too  (shouldn't it be close window only which it does)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah for sure the docs kind of are explanatory. From what it seems it looks like all I have to do is download the ppa, then set the iso link. The only interesting side aspect is the Hudson master server section which I'll try to reach out to the original committer about.
<wxl> guiverc: in a virtual machine?
<guiverc> nah - real hardware; I'll test it on another box..
<wxl> huh weird
<wxl> headed home; talk soon
<guiverc> wxl - fyi:  booted on x201; opened firefox & alt-f4 just closed firefox as expected... i'll continue to explore
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey wait what happened to my phab account? I though I already created on with my GitHub
<lubot> <kc2bez> We lost everything
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh ok no worries
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Created another account anyway
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was gonna say, was it Simon's fault this time ha?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Jk. Hope the servers are alright
<lubot> <kc2bez> Better now but it wasn't good for a while.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [I was gonna say, was it Simon's fault this time ha?], Actually it was my boss' fault. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeaj
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So in terms of the packaging tasks, are there any that still need help? Looking to see if I can maybe apply some of the packaging guide materials that Hans sent me links for.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is it ok if I make a task for Kvantum?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hans said it's an easier one to port
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Hans said it's an easier one to port], Not to port, to package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Kvantum is qt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah I see ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> To port from gtk to qt, maybe redshift-gtk
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yep got it to run successfully with the instructions in their git
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Next step I'll try to see how to package this using the debian packaging guide
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: We're seeking moderators for the r/Lubuntu subreddit! … More details here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/bc9awx/seeking_moderators/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! @tsimonq2 is here! Wxl here missed you like anything last meeting XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yeah i think @tsimonq2 has abandoned us (this seems to be a trend for meet …], It's called real life. Sorry.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What are seeded packages and unseeded packages? Any links to read from?
<lubot> <lynorian> seeded= what is on the iso
<lubot> <lynorian> not seeded= not on iso
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's it. Noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So the modified package of T3 is now unseeded right? It will be seeded in next release? If I understand it correctly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [So the modified package of T3 is now unseeded right? It will be seeded in next r …], The one I modified.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl..? @kc2bez @tsimonq2 ??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Was reading the documentation. Found about runner. … Now uninstalling synapse XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 broke Lugito I see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Err
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#665
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#664
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c6342abc6ef: Add split view screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c6342abc6ef
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian and it also appears in configuration center.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was installing disco in vm. Full disk encryption. Installation was successful but after reboot it takes me to grub rescue.
<apt-ghetto> In which boot mode do you have installed it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Bios
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Using qemu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If that helps
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think kpmcore might still be in proposed
<apt-ghetto> Yes, please check the version of kpmcore on your livesystem
<apt-ghetto> It should be version 3.3.0-5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Yes, please check the version of kpmcore on your livesystem], I rebooted. No longer in live.
<apt-ghetto> In https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2 I have added a comment, where you find two commands for convenience to get the deb packet and install it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Fix EFI encryption: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's for uefi. I installed in BIOS
<apt-ghetto> It's the same procedure
<lubot> <kc2bez> You need the update package for both.
<lubot> <kc2bez> *updated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So now if I live boot then chmod into the installation and run those commands by apt-ghetto, will it work?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *chroot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But first, will it allow me to change root? Considering its encrypted?
<apt-ghetto> No, it will most likely not work, because your LUKS container is in the "wrong" format
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> No, it will most likely not work, because your LUKS container is in …], Okay. Lite then. I will do a re Install. And follow your steps this time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just manually kicked off an ISO build
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 broke Lugito I see], No, I think Lugito broke Lugito 😛
<lubot> <teward001> other than the SMTP stuff on Phab I haven't touched the system.  Except to set up an LXD link from my server's LXD instance to the Lubuntu system's LXD instance to facilitate copying :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [No, I think Lugito broke Lugito 😛], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I fixed it
<lubot> <teward001> oh good :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Okay. Lite then. I will do a re Install. And follow your steps this time.], Update: worked.
<apt-ghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker please write a comment in the task
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T2: Fix EFI encryption] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2#668
<apt-ghetto> Well, T36 would be the better choice
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you ever get into a situation where you don't see the version of your package on the iso or want to know what version we're on or where your package is, see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packages/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you ever get into a situation where you don't see the …], Noted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#670
<wxl> also duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude the paste feature is really nice. `cat something | arc paste --lang lang` and you just take the resulting Pn and stick it in a comment like `{Pn}` and boom https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl> well, last comment
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#671
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> also duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude the paste feature is really nice. `cat something …], We need to determine the most logical default visibility, otherwise I agree
<lubot> <teward001> THE SIMON LIVES *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [It's called real life. Sorry.], ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#672
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#673
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [It's called real life. Sorry.], You're still a teenager. With respect, you've not lived that yet. Just wait until mid 20s. 😱
<wxl> or 30s
<wxl> or 40ss
<lubot> <teward001> or later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair. My point being, I had to deal with more urgent matters outside of Lubuntu
<wxl> yeah i don't know anything about that, old man :)
<lubot> <teward001> lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#674
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [You're still a teenager. With respect, you've not lived that yet. Just wait unti …], I mean, prom is tomorrow, so I guess that's a box to check. :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why do we gave galternatives ???
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [I mean, prom is tomorrow, so I guess that's a box to check. :P], It can be. Depends......
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I mean, prom is tomorrow, so I guess that's a box to check. :P], wow!!
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [why do we have galternatives ???], probably as the other alternative managers are ***t
<lubot> <acheronuk> assuming its there intentionally
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [It can be. Depends......], Yeah :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [wow!!], Ikr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @acheronuk [You're still a teenager. With respect, you've not lived that yet. Just wait unti …], Come to university bro. You will be dead already.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I mean, prom is tomorrow, so I guess that's a box to check. :P], Agreed! Prom is important.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @The_LoudSpeaker [Come to university bro. You will be dead already.], Been there, done that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The struggle is real..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have a kid, that's the real game changer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha, I've heard...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Y'all gotta remember too that I've been contributing to Lubuntu since like 7th or 8th grade (middle school)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been through some stuff
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [I mean, prom is tomorrow, so I guess that's a box to check. :P], Saturday. So I guess no point bugging you to do anything on Sunday then... 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Saturday. So I guess no point bugging you to do anything on Sunday then... 😉], Haha :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I've been through some stuff], you can consider lubuntu as your kid.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [you can consider lubuntu as your kid.], adopted I would say
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [adopted I would say], ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I try not to think of it like that though. I want Lubuntu to mature to the point where a lot of the day to day stuff is taken care of and I can only work on the stuff I'm purely passionate about. Don't get me wrong, I love working on this stuff, but I'm going to have less and less time as I grow older...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And, I mean, it's MUCH better now than it was a year ago. I'm really proud of y'all, we've gone really far as a project
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I remember when it was just me and wxl, where we'd sort of tag team at times XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If this past year has been this great, I can only imagine what the next one is going to bring
<lubot> <HMollerCl> well, polish more for 20.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lubot> EgenhoferJ was added by: EgenhoferJ
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I'm here because @tsimonq2 told me to be.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> So, Hello friends!
<lubot> <acheronuk> We don't always do what @tsimonq2 tells us 😉
<lubot> <acheronuk> @EgenhoferJ [So, Hello friends!], welcome :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I figured this one had little consequence 🤷🏼‍♂️
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @EgenhoferJ [I'm here because @tsimonq2 told me to be.], I'm here against my will because @tsimonq2 added me
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome to Mister Simon's Wild Ride
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Love y'all too 😆
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 why do we have galternatives ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 why do we have galternatives ?], I'm not sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is it in the seed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look at the livefs build logs to see what pulls it in?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> What happens if you remove it? :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox [What happens if you remove it? :D], I don't know what it does, nevr use it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Look at the livefs build logs to see what pulls it in?], where is that?
<wxl> galternatives is in our packageset. does that count? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/disco/lubuntu/
<wxl> as commented here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] figure out why we have golang in our packageset: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you remove ubuntu-report yet? 😆
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/browse/disco/desktop$256
<wxl> "analytic reporting" sounds like it might be useful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have to have a userspace tool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm personally very much against it. Ignorance is bliss, I refuse to look at those numbers.
<wxl> ummmmm
<wxl> you're to blame, @tsimonq2 
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDcb0b37d32adbd117f046cdf59eb2e91b0ea0a0dc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no, axe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ba19270f6a1: Add launch additional drivers directly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ba19270f6a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#677
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#680
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#682
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#685
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc642535bbdc6: rewrite settings for enabling and disabling repositories] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc642535bbdc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#691
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#696
<wxl> if someone wants an easy one they can remove ubuntu-report from the seed. see T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf49c2d7eef4: Add Download from drop down and summarize next tab in paragraph form] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf49c2d7eef4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What does "Needs Triage" means ?
<wxl> someone needs to give it a priotity
<wxl> link me and i'll fix it
<kc2bez> Must be T50 it is the only one that needs triage and is open. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] figure out why we have golang in our packageset: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
<wxl> fixed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what was the comand to look at which packages need another?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like, which packages need galternatives
<wxl> apt-rdepends --reverse galternatives
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, apparently none
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCMSbVBNN4/
<kc2bez> try `apt rdepends galternatives` maybe?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo, t6hat brought something
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-config recomends it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#698
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [lxqt-config recomends it], Does it only recommend galternatives or is there an alternate?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, please don't knock down the fence before you know why it was put up :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> @tsimonq2 [Also, please don't knock down the fence before you know why it was put up :)], That's life advice right there mate.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Also, please don't knock down the fence before you know why it was put up :)], buuu I wanted to recommend to remove lxqt-config.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seriously though, why's it there?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That may involve hunting down agaida :P
<lubot> <teward001> is there any way we can pin the blame on this being present to Simon?  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [is there any way we can pin the blame on this being present to Simon?  :P], I'm the Release Manager so I'm blamed by default for everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm choosing to delegate blame :P
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [That may involve hunting down agaida :P], He might say we packed it wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [He might say we packed it wrong], I never said when you asked agaida you had to believe him ;)
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's too late for 19.04 but we can fix it for 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's in debian https://packages.debian.org/sid/x11/lxqt-config
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, which is why I suggested asking agaida
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try #lxqt on OFTC
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He should be hiding there, somewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd recommend you get a bouncer or a persistent IRC client of some sort because he can take a while sometimes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm behind a proxy now :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm, Matrix?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Is Matrix trustable again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://matrix.org/blog/2019/04/11/security-incident/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know, thanks. I knew they were having some issues.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I asked in the forum
<wxl> matrix is trustable but doesn't seem to be working for me
<wxl> we could change the recommends to galternatives or kalternatives
<wxl> oh but kalternatives still has some qt4 stuff in it
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl  on upgrade is software-properties-qt supposed to keep previous release repositoires as able to be enabled?
<lubot> <lynorian> in the list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, it should show what's on the list, it depends on what the upgrade does.
<lubot> <lynorian> odd it kept the source reposities but disabled them not the binary ones
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can still open the gtk version
<lubot> <lynorian> not installed I upgraded this from cosmic to disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oo, not anymore
<lubot> <lynorian> well the source repos probably will do less harm than binary one of older distro package which feels like it opens all kinds of cans of worms that are hard to support
<teward> I know that regardless of release, I keep the Source package lines on-system so `umt` works for me, but other than that...
<lubot> <lynorian> yes that somewhat could be useful I didn't realize it was just source at first and kind of had a what moment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk you also have software-properties-kde ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's like software-properties-qt but with smaller font and no icons
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52d4adfed3c1: Add remove button to software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52d4adfed3c1
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk you also have software-properties-kde ??], no
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL170f4f06b055: Add reset and reload the software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL170f4f06b055
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1769420 … Should I change the status to fix released?
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> well kalternatives is out
<wxl> it's a kcm module
<lubot> <lynorian> what does kcm module mean?
<wxl> took me forveer to figure it out. the desktop file is in /usr/share/kde4/services
<wxl> kde's proprietary b.s.
<wxl> it's actually "k config module" which is to say it will "fit into" the kde system settings kind of like lxqt does
<wxl> more technically, it's like a instantiation of a class.. lxqt-config has modules that do something similar, but it's their propreitary thing 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T44: add python3-launchpadlib to live seed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T44#700
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> more technically, it's like a instantiation of a class.. lxqt-config has m …], so, we can't use it? I installed and didn't knew how to launch it. Same thin happened with print-manager
<wxl> @HMollerCl right. we can't use it.. unless we totally rewrite it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you know if same thing happens to print-manager?
<wxl> let me see
<wxl> one sec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (lxqt-config also recommends system-config-printer)
<wxl> this one is not quite so clear
<wxl> i don't see any install files in the debian folder
<wxl> there is a "printer-manager-kcm" in the source, though, which is telling
<wxl> @HMollerCl in the end i think the best source of action would be to suggest to upstream that they demote it to a suggest
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's the different between the "alternatives" and the mime types?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mimeapps.list
<wxl> alternatives are essentially symbolic links
<wxl> so i could have 5 browsers installed
<wxl> but i could make my default browser (i.e. with $BROWSER or in mimeapps.list x-www-browser) firefox
<wxl> oh jeez that was confusing
<wxl> ok let's say i have: firefox, chromium-browser, opera, midori, and dillo
<wxl> and i set $BROWSER and the associated entries in mimeapps.list and default-www-browser or whatever it is in the xdg database to x-www-browser
<wxl> then i can use alternatives to choose between browsers
<wxl> so i can have x-www-browser -> firefox but then if i want to do dillo, i can make x-www-browser -> dillo without having to change all those other things
<wxl> @tsimonq2: was this a DEMOTION of debhelper? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/2.19.1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: was this a DEMOTION of debhelper? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ …], No, it was never there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I suggested to Mattia that he adds it as a Recommends or even a Depends but he NACKed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl> so i can have x-www-browser -> firefox but then if i want to do dillo, i can make x-www-browser - [<wxl> so i can have x-www-browser -> firefox but then if i want to do dillo, i c …], And what's priority for?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea6828f9ad4e: Add software_soruces mirror selection features] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea6828f9ad4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89a3480eaf6f: Add new screenshot for htop with titlebars and window borders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89a3480eaf6f
<wxl> @tsimonq2 weird. i didn't have it in the packaging requirements. i don't know how it was getting installed but no one ever complained about it.
<tsimonq2> ahh
<wxl> @HMollerCl i don't know that i understand how priority is USED but let's say you want firefox to be the one you use most of the time, chromium next, then opera, etc., your could arrange it that way
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#702
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#705
<wxl> @HMollerCl are you sure software properties is sorted?
<wxl> i'm in kubuntu now and i'm not seeing a menu item for software sources
<wxl> but if you click on software sources in muon it loads it, so maybe that's the intention
<wxl> ^ @acheronuk?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker OH i forgot to tell you if you add "(LP: #nnnnnn)" where nnnnnn is a bug number to the end of a changelog entry, then when it is released, it will automatically close the bug
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker OH i forgot to tell you if you add "(LP: #nnnnnn)" where …], Noice. Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, do I add an entry for video/webm ?
<wxl> sure if you like
<wxl> it won't make it to disco obviously so don't bend over backwards
<wxl> also if you want another easy one, there's that removing ubuntu-report from the seed i mentioned above
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you mention task no again?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] figure out why we have golang in our packageset: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Got it T50
<wxl> jinx you owe me a coke
<wxl> whoa TIL `apt changelog package`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Cala segfault when performing action with no selection] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#706
<lynp> you did not know that wxl?
<wxl> i didn't
<wxl> it's in apt-get too
<lynp> it is amazing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#708
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl are you sure software properties is sorted?], Yes, we didn't make it visible in Kubuntu, only in lxqt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#709
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since GUI-sudo are different, there should be different menu entries
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i get that, but i don't get why they don't want to expose it
<wxl> so i guess the answer to ^ is that it's right, however strange it may seem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#710
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> also if you want another easy one, there's that removing ubuntu-report fro …], How do I start?
<wxl> did you see my reply on phabricator?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Saw it now.
<wxl> k cool
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I am having some problem setting up ssh and cloning r SEED.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I set up ssh and arcanist according to wiki in my working laptop.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> uploaded the key, followed everything. even checked the name of key in .ssh/config
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but still I can't clone the repo
<tsimonq2> The seed is a special snowflake (like wxl :P)
<tsimonq2> You need to get an account at Launchpad.net and add your SSH key there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have an account there
<tsimonq2> Launchpad is where all of the Ubuntu code is hosted, and that includes the seed.
<tsimonq2> Well, add your SSH key then. ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will add the ssh key
<tsimonq2> After that, you can use arc like normal.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Still shame story!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P3], here is the pastebin
<wxl> you added your key to launchpad?
<wxl> the id_rsa?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I named the key as bionic-key instead of id_rsa
<wxl> ok so you'll need to edit your ~/.ssh/config:
<wxl> Hostname git.launchpad.net
<wxl>    User YOURLAUNCHPADID
<wxl>    IdentityFile ~/.ssh/bionic-key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> is there any problem caused if there are multiple hostnames?
<wxl> nope
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it is actually the same key which I uploaded in phab
<wxl> that's saying "if we try to connect to git.launchpad.net, then make sure we use this user and this key"
<wxl> whereas the other one you have is specific to phab.lubuntu.me
<wxl> oh if it's the same key well you might want to just let it be id_rsa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> understood
<wxl> as i said that's a default key, so you don't need to be so explicit with ~/.ssh/config
<wxl> personally i make separate keys for EVERYTHING
<wxl> and i have no default key names at all
<wxl> but that's just me
 * wxl tips his tin foil hat
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh if it's the same key well you might want to just let it be id_rsa], then I will have to create it. I don't have any key named id_rsa
<wxl> oh
<wxl> you changed the name of it?
<wxl> because when we talked last time you did
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you changed the name of it?], yup
<wxl> ok then you HAVE to make the changes to your ~/.ssh/cnofig
<wxl> and any time you want to use it, you'll need to make a separate entry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done. got it sorted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#712
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T1: Lubuntu 19.04] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T1#716
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There is a comment beside ubuntu-report. … It says 'Allow analytic reporting'
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> as you can see in the task, despite the fact that simon added it himself, he has now decided he doesn't want it
<wxl> i certainly don't want it given all the golang stuff getting in our packageset
<wxl> so remove that whole line
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done
<wxl> and then git add, arc land
<wxl> err arc diff
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-13
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What should be the test plan?
 * The_LoudSpeaker drinks a coffee
<wxl> that an iso built from that seed does not include ubuntu-report
<wxl> in an ideal world, also that our packageset does not include golang packages
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noted
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> D7
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [D7], The differential revision
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm kind of undecided between papirus and e-papirus icon
<wxl> btw @The_LoudSpeaker in your differential revision descriptions, if there's a task, add a reference to it in there. i.e. Removed ubuntu-report as it was not required T50
<lubot> <HMollerCl> E-papirus make boring menu icons look better (about lxqt, skanlite, Screenshot, printers) but the app icon not so good, because they are greish instead of blackish
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> btw @The_LoudSpeaker in your differential revision descriptions, if there' …], noted. should I edit the description now?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I'm kind of undecided between papirus and e-papirus icon], e- papirus is only for elementary os right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Not only, it was made for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But any distro can use it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k. but imo papirus looks better in lubuntu.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was cloning lubuntu-default-settings for T21. Idk its empty after cloning
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Here is the pastebin of clone:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why am I getting the warning that "remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout." ?
<kc2bez> What is the output of `git branch`
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker sure you can edit the description if you want
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> What is the output of `git branch`], Nothing. empty
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker sure you can edit the description if you want], arc diff —update D5 right?
<wxl> mmm i think it might be amend
<wxl> or you can just get on and edit it XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> What is the output of `git branch`], Lite. got that. I ran git checkout ubuntu\disco
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or you can just get on and edit it XD], ???
<wxl> go to the url and edit it
 * The_LoudSpeaker scratches head
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> go to the url and edit it], okay.gotcha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> go to the url and edit it], Done
<wxl> soo now you're trying to check out lubuntu-default-settings?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> soo now you're trying to check out lubuntu-default-settings?], for xcreensavers task
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you mentioned na ki it would be another addition to default settings
<wxl> ohh uh actually
<wxl> these should all go into the eagle branch but we don't have any
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you need to make branches i'm assuming?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> eagle - the next release code name?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> full name?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eagle isn't the name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just a placeholder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Enlighting Eagle? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was waiting for someone to notice XD
<wxl> i figured as such/didn't care
<kc2bez> I noticed, it's horrible XD
<kc2bez> JK of course
<wxl> are you, though? :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I noticed, it's horrible XD], It really is.
<kc2bez> Kidding tsimonq2 sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So T21 posponed untill we get a ubuntu/eagle branch ?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we make a placeholder branch that we can rename or have a symbolic link sort of thing like devel?
 * The_LoudSpeaker sleeps
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we make a placeholder branch that we can rename or have a s …], No
<wxl> bah so we wait
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> kc2bez: mouse over the 19.10 EE link in the phab sidebar
<kc2bez> :)
<kc2bez> We love you Simon!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> <3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time to test until we're blue in the face, and write release notes!
<wxl> not sure you noticed but all of our last minute fixes are tested
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Throw it at the wall
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You know, the usual release testing
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i know i've got some known bugs for you
<teward> wxl: lynorian: tsimonq2: I need a priority list for this weekend on what you want me to finish work on *first* for infra
<wxl> of course the usb-creator-kde one is obvious
<teward> current priority list is RTD, Phab inbound, and Discourse in that order, unless you want to discuss amongst yourselves and override?
<wxl> teward: my vote is RTD
<wxl> +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> i see RTD as urgent, phab inbound as high and discourse as wishlist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
<teward> if we're in agreement then i'll tackle RTD first
<wxl> well i KNOW lynorian wants that first so we don't even have to ask her X''''D
<teward> Phab inbound mail is going to be a liiiitle more tricky and also has a third-party blocker (Canonical IS needs to coordinate some things)
<teward> :P
<wxl> phab inbound won't be quite so urgent as we'll have a lull until development opens, or at least we have a codename
<teward> ack
<teward> the good thing is from Phab's specific perspective...
<teward> it's ready to 'accept' inbound mail
<teward> the bad thing is, SMTP is a pain, and has a LOT of DNS integration so
<wxl> that said, for anyone that's looking for work to do after release and until development for ee-series is open..... help me with bug triage darn you!!!!
<teward> wxl: in Soviet Russia... bugs triage YOU!
<teward> *shot*
<wxl> hey teward what do you think about `remarkup.enable-embedded-youtube true`?
<teward> assert isinstance(context, Object) is not None;
<teward> AssertionError
<wxl> ? XD
<teward> wxl: you need to brush up on your Python
<teward> context is missing wrt the question
<teward> and is required
<wxl> it's a config option for phab to allow youtube embeds
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> that said, for anyone that's looking for work to do after release and unti …], You mean the Electric Eagle? ;P
<wxl> smh
<teward> wxl: why do we want or need YouTube embeds, just wondering?
<wxl> there was a situation the other day i wanted to include one :)
<teward> ah
<teward> ask Simon first :p
<teward> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> also
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ELECTRIC
<lubot> <tsimonq2> EAGLE
<teward> @tsimonq2 so... that's a "Yes, enable" or a "No, leave it alone" for youtube embeds?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do it
<lubot> <teward001> standby...
<lubot> <teward001> *accidentally crashes phab* ...ooops
<wxl> um @tsimonq2 you can't say electric eagle
<wxl> you HAVE to say EE
<wxl> because otherwise it wouldn't be in an acronym
<wxl> *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ELECTRIC EAGLE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wanna see if anyone legit picks up on it
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: want to test it now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Oh yeah, found the codename"
 * wxl writes a toot about what a stupid codename that would be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Link me
<wxl> i mean disco dingleberry wasn't much better
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Spite] allow youtube embeds: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T52
<kc2bez> Bold prediction -->Elegant Eland<--
<lubot> <teward001> hey look at that it works
<lubot> <teward001> and all I had to do was throw a little but of JSON around.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: looks like it 'just works'  :P
<wxl> thus "look what i can do"
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<wxl> headed home
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8130ca6d09f5: Add docked notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8130ca6d09f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Does Lubuntu NOT include OpenVPN packages by default?
<teward> no Ubuntu variant ships OpenVPN packages as part of a default install, but they are able to be installed
<tsimonq2> That's a really good question that I would love to know the answer to. :)
<tsimonq2> teward: orly?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You are talking about client or server?
<teward> tsimonq2: *points at the 19.04 Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu installs he's been testing for reasons, and points at OpenVPN client bits not being installed*
<teward> HMollerCl: that'd be 'both' in answer to the original question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, only that for client I know how to Install it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Basically you have to install network-manager-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Cannot configure VPN with nm-try
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Client
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> What's the preferred method for configuring VPN connections on LXQT then?
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Aside from specific services providing clients of their own.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Installing network-manager-gnome and the related protocol pacakges
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> That's what I thought, thank you. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In case of open VPN network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can connect with nm-tray, but not configure vpn
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#751
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54
<lubot> TCH was added by: TCH
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> @teward [<teward> no Ubuntu variant ships OpenVPN packages as part of a default install, …], Ubuntu-mate in a default install does indeed have the open vpn and networkmanager plugins installed.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Not sure about any other variant.
<teward> ah, well MATE didn't want to install
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe65b8cd212f9: Removed ubuntu-report] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe65b8cd212f9
<teward> TBH I forgot Mate was a thing
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Sad face :(
<teward> but no, I don't think the other desktop distros include it.
<teward> and I've noticed a LOT of bugs in the OpenVPN plugin that I still have to finish filing heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#772
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the openvpn config options included in their respective network managers.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I don't have an Xubuntu ISO handy to check.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<teward> wonder if that's a recent change
<teward> not all these VMs have been updated recently
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I know with Mate at least it dates back to 16.04.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Though to be honest it's been in there as long as I can rememver.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> *remember
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#783
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T57: Add profile pic support to lxqt-config] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#792
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#793
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#795
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#796
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#797
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement OpenVPN support for nm-tray] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#798
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Implement support for extra protocols in nm-tray] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#802
<tsimonq2> teward: DOUBLE JINKS
<tsimonq2> *JINX
<tsimonq2> *shot*
<teward> tsimonq2: you still owe me money so you now owe me two sodas :P
<tsimonq2> I do?
<teward> on top of it :p
<teward> well someone does :P
<wxl> hm
<wxl> three minunte delay = not a jinx
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: Morning!
<wxl> TEWARD.. IS.. SO.. SLOW..
 * teward drops wxl into /dev/null
<tsimonq2> wxl, teward: Both of you should get a Yubikey
<tsimonq2> I'm serious
<teward> i have three.
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> good
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I keep one on my keychain
<wxl> my birthday's coming up @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Just replaced my usual SSH key with that, everywhere, last night.
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> bet
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you know how it works?
<wxl> yep. been eyeing them for a while and just haven't pulled the trigger
<tsimonq2> teward: Is that everyone who has SSH access to the server? You, me, wxl?
<tsimonq2> Because once wxl gets one, we should make it a mandatory thing.
<tsimonq2> That way, No Breaches.
<teward> i use SSH Key Auth only
<tsimonq2> hm?
<teward> my yubikeys are at work still
<teward> and I don't trust that as a pure replacement.
<teward> yet
<tsimonq2> At Altispeed they're mandatory
<tsimonq2> BUT
<tsimonq2> I do plan on, Very Soon, creating a backup SSH key and deploying that as well, but keeping that in a vault-like setup with an airgapped machine.
<teward> sounds like how i keep my keys
<teward> FDE encryption on this computer :p
<teward> the keys are then kept in a PGP encrypted container
<tsimonq2> I have FDE on all my computers.
<tsimonq2> ALSO
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO USES THAT ACRONYM
<tsimonq2> XD
<teward> and my PGP privkeys only exist on a hardware-encrypted thumbdrive I keep in the gun safe next to the .45 i keep in there
<teward> sooooooooo
<guiverc> i can work on 19.04 install.checklist on tuesday (aest or my localtime); can't help before then sorry.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: It's all good, thanks!
<tsimonq2> teward: ahhh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA439b3e58012f: Separate out stable and unstable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA439b3e58012f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI179887a432bc: Add support for unstable and stable branches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI179887a432bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI80f4d4697ffe: Add separate upload targets.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI80f4d4697ffe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI3a15d58a9263: Remove extra line.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI3a15d58a9263
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI037bfcb5cb08: Try renaming the tars correctly.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI037bfcb5cb08
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i notice the use of title case on https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/new-code/ so are we to refer to this page as PNNC?</troll>
<tsimonq2> YES
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIe69667bfff87: Wrap it in a bash call.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIe69667bfff87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI3f83cdf77837: No wonder that isn't working, we didn't even download the tar yet! Fix that.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI3f83cdf77837
<tsimonq2> Unintended (positive!) side effect; stable jobs that don't work need their watch files fixed.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, now we have stable builds in the CI.
<tsimonq2> This will absolutely help with Backports.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and we can also stage updates for the next release in ci/stable, and then just pull them in and upload at the beginning of the release cycle.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#803
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33667f55993d: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33667f55993d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b1cb7528b31: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b1cb7528b31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#805
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIe6d2571b10ab: Ensure the correct upload target is put in.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIe6d2571b10ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI624173d664f3: Remove the obsolete package.xml template.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI624173d664f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIeb286afbddde: Sleep for five minutes instead of two.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIeb286afbddde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#806
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do you mean by platform seed?
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING43c6704afa9d: Change to a release-based versioning scheme.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING43c6704afa9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING29616945e72d: Update the seed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING29616945e72d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING33921bc678c8: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING33921bc678c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#807
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16 => 19.04.1] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL944b0df57769: Add remove and restore defaults buttons to software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL944b0df57769
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you haven't started on the release notes?
<wxl> nm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I created a task a few days ago ;) we need some
<wxl> i'm going to make blog/posts/release/disco/final/post.md and just add in known bugs
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9981786fbc91: Remove unnesecary line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9981786fbc91
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i don't seem to have push permissions on the blog
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5857c6358a28: Add launch notifications through panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5857c6358a28
<tsimonq2> wxl: .
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: . = done
<wxl> k
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html this part needs major changes espically the architexture part 
<lynorian> I think I will at this point have to point 32 bit processor stuff to LTS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL866761ebb72b: Remove multi architexture stuff as  no longer needed but add for LTS for 32 bit…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL866761ebb72b
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is this a bug? i booted my iso into a english (uk) keyboard layout
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think it is, US needs to be the default.
<tsimonq2> wxl: If it isn't that way in the Beta, please go raise hell :)
<wxl> how the smurf did that change????
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI685228adfcb3: Change to using management jobs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI685228adfcb3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI4e384845a26a: Make data an optional argument, and only try to pull values from it if it is…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI4e384845a26a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI3189f14152fd: Print the package_config for the management job.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI3189f14152fd
<teward> wxl: let's blame Simon
<teward> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa53ee2c3da66: Add notifications advanced tab view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa53ee2c3da66
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm serious about flailing your arms around and shouting "IT'S BROKEN!"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIbe0df4de342e: Revert "Print the package_config for the management job."] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIbe0df4de342e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI3f1c84609f7b: Don't forget to close the project tag.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI3f1c84609f7b
<tsimonq2> Because that boy ain't right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI84cb5542c535: Add a missing underscore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI84cb5542c535
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI84cb5542c535: Add a missing underscore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI84cb5542c535
<wxl> i'm grabbing the beta @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI33be3109fdef: Add another missing underscore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI33be3109fdef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI872b968a1a5f: And another underscore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI872b968a1a5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI4cda798504ed: Don't directly trigger the management job automatically, and create a master…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI4cda798504ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI066fe8be0894: Add the merger to the mgmt view.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI066fe8be0894
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI4359bd14a583: Make sure all of the merger job have the merger management job as its upstream.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI4359bd14a583
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.1]
<wxl> lubot broke again?
<teward> how ado we know that lubot is never *not* broken? :P
<tsimonq2> Fixed.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: beta is us
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please ping Adam ASAP.
<tsimonq2> That's a regression.
<wxl> did we ever announce the beta btw?
<tsimonq2> oops XD
 * wxl facealms
<wxl> NOT IT
<tsimonq2> nah
<tsimonq2> Too little, too late.
<tsimonq2> ttfn
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ping Adam though.
<tsimonq2> Please please please.
<wxl> yeah and our last change to lxqt-config was after beta
<tsimonq2> wxl: see PM
<tsimonq2> bai
<wxl> is anyone else around.. especially someone not in the us and/or not english.. that can confirm that the default keyboard layout in beta is english (us) but 20190413.1 is english (uk)
<wxl> ?
<kc2bez> I'm here but I would struggle with any other language and I am in the US.
<kc2bez> Sorry.
<wxl> well if you could just take a look anyways, that would be great
<kc2bez> sure.
<kc2bez> wxl in the live?
<wxl> yeah
<kc2bez> Says English US
<wxl> in beta?
<kc2bez> I can try another language, I might be able to fake spanish
<kc2bez> 20190413.1
<wxl> ???
<wxl> wth
<kc2bez> Sorry I missed most of the chat today, I was at work. What is the TL;DR ?
<wxl> and now i get the same result wtf
<wxl> uh not much
<kc2bez> Well, I can tell y'all been busy from the quantity.
<wxl> i'm working on known bugs
<wxl> for the release notes
<wxl> so testing old stuff
<kc2bez> Gotcha.
<kc2bez> You want me to try this live iso again?
<wxl> naw
<wxl> i just confirmed it
<wxl> so i don't know
<wxl> kc2bez: you have some real hardware laying around?
<kc2bez> I do.
<kc2bez> I have an Acer laptop, I can do some testing on.
<wxl> i might throw some things your way
<kc2bez> Feel free, happy to help.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4dbdfadf89cd: Add reset button on power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4dbdfadf89cd
<wxl> kc2bez: you got cosmic laying around? if so, do you get tooltips for the toolbar icons in libreoffice-calc?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7cc9abe9ad37: Add current line highlighting to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7cc9abe9ad37
<lubot> <kc2bez> Unless something has changed recently I can answer that as a no. I have 2 cosmic installs and they both do the same thing. They just flash at you.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl I can fire up my Dell laptop and check it again.
<wxl> oh curious!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] (20190413.2) has been added
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [Unless something has changed recently I can answer that as a no. I have 2 cosmic …], Oh geez, I happily stand corrected. I am glad I checked. Not sure when that fix came down but it seems to be resolved.
<wxl> @kc2bez: what version?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 6.1.5.2
<wxl> want to get out simplescreenrecorder and make a little video showing as such and apply to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1813209 ?
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1813209 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "bubble help flashes in libreoffice" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah sure. I can give it a go.
<wxl> and weird in a vm it didn't show me ANY tooltips at first rather than being flashy
<wxl> for my own sanity, could you also just spot check the live daily?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> is anyone else around.. especially someone not in the us and/or not englis …], I can do that. If you still need to check.
<wxl> naw all fixed
<wxl> but you can boot up the brand new daily that just came down and check if ubuntu-report is in there
<wxl> hm i probably could just look at the manifest
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf6aad09e12d: Add Featherpad 2 tabs with same file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf6aad09e12d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but you can boot up the brand new daily that just came down and check if u …], Downloading
<wxl> it's not in the manifest so that's a good sign
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have a few questions. About iso generation. First. Can anyone explain how isos are generated from the source?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#820
<wxl> that's all ubuntu's infrastructure.. tbh i'm not sure. you could probably dig up the code somewhere
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T50: figure out why we have golang in our packageset] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T50#821
<wxl> this one might be worth checking on real hardware https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1801421
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1801421 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "lqxt-config-monitor saved altered display resolution triggers display fade to black after system startup" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<wxl> ugh unattended upgrades!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/491#issuecomment-429559358
<ubot93> Issue 491 in lxqt/qterminal "The qterminal F12 drop-down and hide doesn't work reliable" [Open]
 * wxl facepalms ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl: Bug #1813209 has been updated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Want me to take a look at T30?
<wxl> i'd urge you to look at higher priority things first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am interested in T49 but I have compre and assignments coming up so looking at easy tasks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also those which are not urgent. I have public speaking exam this week.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tell me if there is such task in higher priority. Can work on it now.
<wxl> weren't you working on T21?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> ugh unattended upgrades!!!!!!!!!!!!11], You only get those when you want to do something with apt. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> weren't you working on T21?], Do we have the ee branch ready? waiting for that.
<wxl> ^ THAT
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker right. good point. so yeah work on GRUB XD
<wxl> or simply just make sure to go test the iso (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com) and beat it hard and look and report any bugs you find
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker right. good point. so yeah work on GRUB XD], Should i look up on gnomethemes.org?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sorry its gnome-look
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or simply just make sure to go test the iso (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com) and …], I will have to read docs of qa first. will take time but I will add it in todo.
<wxl> i'm not sure... we just want it to look pretty. boot on EFI and you'll see
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl is there a way we could create create our own grub theme? Like customised, with lubuntu logo  in background and all?
<wxl> that's the idea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, that reminds me, during installation, the grub entry is created with name 'ubuntu' The  nvram entry as  well as the entry on grub screen has name ubuntu. Shouldn't it be lubuntu? Elementary os has it's own name afaik.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's the idea], will look  it up.
<kc2bez> wxl: bug 1801421 seems like expected behavior in my mind. The resolution is changing from SDDM to the actual session. For me it is brief but I do notice it. I also notice it when I hit apply and I change the resolution. It may vary based on graphics cards/drivers too.
<ubot93> Bug 1801421 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "lqxt-config-monitor saved altered display resolution triggers display fade to black after system startup" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801421
<wxl> kc2bez: the way i interpret it is that it remains black
<kc2bez> Ah, I see. It changes briefly for me but doesn't remain black.
<wxl> well thanks
<kc2bez> If you had a slow blink you could miss it. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, that reminds me, during installation, the grub entry is created with name …], —bootloader-id=Lubuntu in grub-install should do the job I guess
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, that reminds me, during installation, the grub entry is created with name …], what say wxl? @kc2bez @HMollerCl @tsimonq2 ? add a low priority task?
<wxl> can't see your quote @The_LoudSpeaker
<wxl> @kc2bez: can you confirm this on real hardware?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qterminal/+bug/1795998
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1795998 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "qterminal dropdown shortcut key does not consistently toggle visibility" [Medium, Triaged]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl : here: … also, that reminds me, during installation, the grub entry is created with name 'ubuntu' The  nvram entry as  well as the entry on grub screen has name ubuntu. Shouldn't it be lubuntu? Elementary os has it's own name afaik.
<wxl> well if you `lsb_release` you see ubuntu, too. it's because lubuntu (like all the ubuntu flavors) are ubuntu. it may be confusing but it's meant to be that way
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> —bootloader-id=Lubuntu in grub-install should do the job I guess
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well if you `lsb_release` you see ubuntu, too. it's because lubuntu (like …], But i don't think there would be any problems if we hade Lubuntu. would there be?
<tsimonq2> It doesn't work with secureboot, last time I checked.
<tsimonq2> If you can make that work, EFI with and without secureboot, I'm in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> It doesn't work with secureboot, last time I checked.], You mean to say secure boot needs the nvram entry to be named as 'ubuntu' ?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No. it works without that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My work laptop's uefi is a bit fucked up doesn't allows to change nvram entries so I have to manually add entries using uefi-shell. I always add entries with name of distro and it works with secure boot.
<wxl> language, please
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Even now I have the nvram entry as 'Lubuntu' but the grub screen has option named ubuntu at the top.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> language, please], Yeah. sorry.
<kc2bez> wxl: re bug 1795998 I did but I will do it again with a proper comment
<ubot93> Bug 1795998 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "qterminal dropdown shortcut key does not consistently toggle visibility" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795998
<wxl> thx kc2bez 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 here see the nvram entry ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And here is the grub screen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl you can see the images?
<wxl> no
<wxl> @tsimonq2 needs to fix lubot
<wxl> here's a fun artwork thing to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1787734
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1787734 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Arc theme + Breeze widgets hides menu scroll bar when searching" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess those on tg can see. @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl @kc2bez what say?
<lynorian> @The_Loudspeaker I can't see in irc but can in telegram
<lubot> <kc2bez> Standby, I am updating this bug first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> @The_Loudspeaker I can't see in irc but can in telegram], so what do you think?
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.3/2.3.1/lximage.html has an upload function that I put in the manual here as clicking the link works
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but you can boot up the brand new daily that just came down and check if u …], Checked. Not there.
<wxl> thx
<kc2bez> wxl: @The_Loudspeaker 's first picture for his NVRAM https://share.riseup.net/#nQrVdhDRSHPiBfv1IyRIcg
<kc2bez> GRUB screen picture https://share.riseup.net/#L5fhlhjC78UuFpFYVKp9yw
<wxl> thx
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-14
<wxl> thanks dan
<kc2bez> You bet.
<wxl> kc2bez: ok you got bionic?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0722a407a9f: Add new featherpad screenshot now with syntax highlighting] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0722a407a9f
<kc2bez> Not presently wxl but I can.
<wxl> kc2bez: looking to see if this is still relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1776748
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1776748 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Duplicated nm-applet (network tray icon) on panel" [Medium, Triaged]
<kc2bez> I will download and get back to you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> kc2bez: looking to see if this is still relevant https://bugs.launchpad.ne …], It is still relevant. I updated the bug.
<wxl> thanks again!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Absolutely! Anytime.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez about having "Lubuntu" in grub and in nvram?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it might be too late for this but it seems like you never fixed this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1776748
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1776748 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Duplicated nm-applet (network tray icon) on panel" [Medium, Triaged]
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez about having "Lubuntu" in grub and in nvram?], Yes?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wxl : here: … also, that reminds me, during installation, the grub entry is create …], .
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do you think? Should we have it as "Lubuntu" or "ubuntu" as you can see in 2nd image I sent?
<lubot> <kc2bez> As long as Lubuntu doesn't cause any issues I think it is a good idea. We should append it with the appropriate version (i.e. 19.10, 20.04, etc)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I would leave it as just the name.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [As long as Lubuntu doesn't cause any issues I think it is a good idea. We should …], Yup! I guess it won't cause any issues. Elementary OS and Kali Linux give their own names. No issues there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @EgenhoferJ [I would leave it as just the name.], Any particular reasons for that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I defer to wxl or @tsimonq2  of course.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Keep it simple.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Changing it from ubuntu to lubuntu makes sense for contiunity. But adding the version number just seems a bit much for me.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Could also be confusing in an odd event the name doesn't get updated as the system gets updated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @EgenhoferJ [Keep it simple.], We just have to add "--bootloader-id=Lubuntu" to a command which is already there.! I don't think it's that much. And yeah, I also think only Lubuntu is enough
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl and @tsimonq2  any thoughts on this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @EgenhoferJ [Could also be confusing in an odd event the name doesn't get updated as the syst …], If we are adding version numbers then when pushing updates we might have to push an extra line to update the number also. It will be some grub config command. Can be done but extra work for us.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker get on irc and ask at #ubuntu-release and see if they have any thought son it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker get on irc and ask at #ubuntu-release and see if they hav …], Okay.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you need to fix your erroneous spelling https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS7f15b709fadc0500f048d597f63f3406233c556e </troll> XD
<wxl> can someone with real hardware take a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel/+bug/1812826
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1812826 in lxqt-panel (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 daily qa - lxqt-panel > Sensors Widget forgets custom colors when re-opening the Configure Panel window" [Undecided, New]
<lynorian> wxl that is quite an odd bug?
<lynorian> I don't get this on my desktop but on my laptop I do
<lynorian> well my desktop I had already customized my colors
<lynorian> wait I didn't actually change on my desktop
<lynorian> It does now I think
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker get on irc and ask at #ubuntu-release and see if they hav …], I did post there. There was no reply untill an hour ago, then I got disconnected from IRC. wxl can you tag the relevant members there and ask again?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! I guess it won't cause any issues. Elementary OS and Kali Linux give their …], Obviously Kali and Elementary have another names, because they are independent distros and don't have the right to use a registered trademark
<lubot> <aptghetto> Lubuntu is a recognised flavour of Ubuntu. I guess about 70% of the operating system is maintained by Canonical/Ubuntu, so it is a bad idea to substitute the name "ubuntu" with "lubuntu"
<lubot> <aptghetto> And `--bootloader-id` works only on UEFI systems, so this is the wrong way to go. And what happens, when Grub is reinstalled by an update? Will there be two bootloaders on the ESP? One in "ubuntu" and the other in "lubuntu"?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Obviously Kali and Elementary have another names, because they are independent d …], Elementary is based on ubuntu afaik. It has ubuntu repos in sources.list alongside it's own repos.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ not an official flavor
<lubot> <aptghetto> Elementary is not a recognised flavour, so it cannot use the name of Ubuntu
<lubot> <aptghetto> Changing the registered trademark "ubuntu" may be in conflict with https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/intellectual-property-policy
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [And --bootloader-id works only on UEFI systems, so this is the wrong way to go. …], It is for nvram entry. Should work on both systems i guess. That can be figured or configured according to type of install.  … About update of grub. It will change the entry to ubuntu not create new one i guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Elementary is not a recognised flavour, so it cannot use the name of Ubuntu], It has ubuntu repos in sources.list doesn't that conflict with anything?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [It is for nvram entry. Should work on both systems i guess. That can be figured …], I will test that --bootloader-id thing on a vm and get back to you.
<lubot> <aptghetto> They deliver the packages from the repos, as they are. They don't change them
<lubot> <aptghetto> And I am quite sure, they have an agreement with Canonical
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's it then but what about Lubuntu? Can we use "Lubuntu" in nvram and grub memu entries ? I asked in #ubuntu-release in thr morning. No one replied.
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you change your own installed os, it is not a problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [If you change your own installed os, it is not a problem], ? I am not sure I understand.
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you redistribute a system and telling the system is called now Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu, this *could* be a problem. … But I am not a lawyer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [If you redistribute a system and telling the system is called now Lubuntu instea …], For that only I asked in #ubuntu-release. Should I ask in #ubuntu-devel ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> There is a contact form => https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us … But maybe just wait for wxl or tsimonq2, they know the big bosses better than I do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Waiting since morning. Wxl @tsimonq2 respond please.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker why don't you make a task for that bootloader id thing and we can explore it further
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker why don't you make a task for that bootloader id thing an …], Sure. Will do it soon.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *yawn* morning
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time to find some coffee...
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ Party animal.
 * wxl sips maté
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lubuntu developer EXPOSED using MATE
<wxl> i'm pretty sure ubuntu mate doesn't have the accent so apparently it's supposed to be your partner rather than the thing that wakes you up in the morning XD
<teward> shh Simon is typing.  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [^ Party animal.], I'm sore, a little hungover, and I think I dislocated my shoulder in a brawl last night. Otherwise I'm fine. >_>
<wxl> a brawl? jeeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Last night was craazy
<wxl> apparently my prom was a much more enjoyable experience than yours XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Didn't get home until 4 AM ;)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lubuntu developer EXPOSED violent
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I'm sore, a little hungover, and I think I dislocated my shoulder in a brawl las …], That is how you know you did it right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha :)
<wxl> > that's how you know you did it right
<wxl> when you're filming jackass
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<wxl> to be fair, that's not entirely true.. you have to have pain inflicted upon your genitals 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Then we all need to point and laugh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> to be fair, that's not entirely true.. you have to have pain inflicted upo …], That didn't happen
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [That didn't happen], that's what they all say
<lubot> <kc2bez> until it shows up on the Internet.
<wxl> totally
<wxl> hungover is a sign you might not know
<wxl> that'll give you something to think about. i'm going to go clean the house now XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm so happy the Internet didn't exist when I was Simon's age.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Question about packaging, trying to follow Debians packaging guide after using the --exclude-vcs command to create a .tar.gz for Kvantum from their Github repo: I'm trying to use dh_make like the tutorial is doing but am getting the following message
<lubot> <kc2bez> Isn't Kvantum in the archive already?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm didn't check to be totally honest. Just using it as an easy ex
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If it is then nevermind I'll look for another easy one to package
<lubot> <acheronuk> $ mkdir Kvantum … $ cd Kvantum/ … :~/Kvantum $ git clone https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum.git … :~/Kvantum $ mv Kvantum kvantum-0.11.0 … :~/Kvantum $ cd kvantum-0.11.0/ … :~/Kvantum/kvantum-0.11.0 $ git checkout V0.11.0 … :~/Kvantum/kvantum-0.11.0 $ cd .. … :~/Kvantum/ $ tar cvjf --exclude-vcs kvantum-0.11.0.tar.gz kvantum-0.11.0/ 
<lubot> … :~/Kvantum $ cd kvantum-0.11.0/ … :~/Kvantum $ dh_make -f ../kvantum-0.11.0.tar.gz
<lubot> <acheronuk> You didn't quite follow the guide right, and the dh_make output is telling you some of what is wrong
<lubot> <acheronuk> Biigest issue is that you are not running dh_make from withing the unpacked source folder, where the tar.gz you make is in the parent dir
<lubot> <acheronuk> I also note that you packed a gziped tar with your command, but left off the .gz on the file
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I'll have to look at what you did since they don't have anything for git checkout in this page:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/first.en.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f6bf0257890: Add live session screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f6bf0257890
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0073122cd14b: Remove badly maintained extension from README.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0073122cd14b
<lubot> <acheronuk> @SamuelBanya [Gotcha I'll have to look at what you did since they don't have anything for git …], You need not do that unless you want to/ I just checked out the latest release tag there to be pedantic.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cool I'll definitely repeat what you did to understand it. Super appreciate the feedback. I was just sitting there and was like well, I pretty much did what they did with just using kvantum instead of gentoo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya there is now task to package something, ssdmconfig-editor https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Package sddm-config-editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-06
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks @teward001 you are the best.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't find any problems while building compton-conf from the merge that MoM provided.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I just noticed, the ssh key that phab generates if you allow it to, doesn't ask for password while cloning.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have to create another one and replace it now. *facepalm*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf974f7b76411: Split boot options into ownn paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf974f7b76411
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68f21f23b371: Update kde-partition-partitionstat.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68f21f23b371
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-07
<lubot> <teward001> ummmmm
<lubot> <teward001> i think that CodiMD is broken
<lubot> <teward001> because it doesn't have any users in its DB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i think that CodiMD is broken], You broke it right?
<lubot> <teward001> which we can blame on Simon for not setting up right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [because it doesn't have any users in its DB], Oh wat
<lubot> <teward001> nope it's always been broken
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [which we can blame on Simon for not setting up right], Hahahaha
<lubot> <kc2bez> swell
<lubot> <teward001> yeah I had to go the HARD WAY into the DB
<lubot> <teward001> APPARENTLY
<lubot> <teward001> it never wrote User Data to the DB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Very uncool of it
<lubot> <teward001> so it's just been humming in 'tmp cache mode'
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 oddly enough
<lubot> <teward001> the notes are still present
<lubot> <teward001> but not user logins
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting
<lubot> <kc2bez> can we get the notes?
<lubot> <teward001> actually wait a minute let me... dig...
<lubot> <teward001> *goes the evil way*
<lubot> <kc2bez> At the very least the release notes?
<lubot> <teward001> we ahve 4 notes stored in the DB
<lubot> <teward001> one is the default start noe
<lubot> <teward001> there's 3 others
<lubot> <teward001> i have to manually extract it
<lubot> <teward001> which is a PITA
<lubot> <teward001> give me a few
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay that's not as funny...
<lubot> <kc2bez> sorry for that, i'll take what you can get at this point.
<lubot> <teward001> yeah give me a minute i have a SQL dump going to dump it locally for export
<lubot> <teward001> rather than futz with Docker
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok thanks, take your time.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hurry up :P
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots @kc2bez*
<lubot> <teward001> holy... WOW this is fubar
<lubot> <teward001> however Codi wrote their SQL stuff
<lubot> <teward001> they need shot
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [*shoots @kc2bez*], I deserve that. :D
<lubot> <teward001> i have your release notes
<lubot> <kc2bez> sweet!
<lubot> <teward001> CODI is fubar and gonna get purged for a redo
<lubot> <teward001> so where do you want the notes?
<lubot> <teward001> we COULD use the ubuntu etherpad still
<lubot> <teward001> i finally figured out how the heck it works again xD
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 and no touching!  >.>
<lubot> <kc2bez> etherpad works
<lubot> * tsimonq2 bangs it with a hammer 500 and a half times
<lubot> <teward001> ack, give me a few minutes
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure sounds good.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez https://pad.ubuntu.com/XiZ9NKBtAr see if you can get here
<lubot> <kc2bez> HaHa Those are codimd release notes. XD
<lubot> <teward001> oops :/
<lubot> <teward001> i can't read then
<lubot> <teward001> hang on
<lubot> <teward001> it might not have the notes then
<lubot> <teward001> i have the DB dump at least
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i can't read then], We knew this :P
<lubot> <teward001> ... yikes
<lubot> <teward001> okay so its gone i think
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries. … Thanks for trying.
<lubot> <teward001> CodiMD wrote NOTHING to the DB
<lubot> <teward001> ever
<lubot> <teward001> so it was running in RAM cached mode
<lubot> <teward001> and i think that's because the docker stuff was futzed
<lubot> <kc2bez> wild
<lubot> <teward001> SO
<lubot> <teward001> i'm going to purge the existing CODI
<lubot> <teward001> and redeploy it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes sense.
<lubot> <teward001> BUT I'm also talking to Altispeed to see if they can allocate more resources (or if we can migrate this) because we're on OLD AS BALLS LXD containers
<lubot> <teward001> and I need to start launching these as VMs under LXD 4.0
<lubot> <teward001> for better fun stuff
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, big improvements there.
<lubot> <teward001> but we're on old as crap stuff
<lubot> <teward001> SO
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez @tsimonq2 the remaining contianers are TINY
<lubot> <teward001> do you mind if I copy em off to my LXD server for backup?  I gave y'all a dedicated VM for LXD xD
<lubot> <kc2bez> We should have a copy, yes.
<lubot> <teward001> ok
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez and everyoneL
<lubot> <teward001> going to temporarily power down the LXD containers
<lubot> <teward001> and copy them
<lubot> <teward001> then bring em back up one at a time
<lubot> <teward001> starting with CodiMD after I Get it configged
<lubot> <teward001> well... looks like it won't even launch anymore :/
<lubot> <teward001> so CodiMD (and notes.lubuntu.me) is down for now
<lubot> <teward001> i'mma have to investigate this on my side, maybe spin it new and deploy it.  Or wait for Altispeed to get back to me
<guiverc> c'est la vie, thanks for your efforts teward 
<lubot> <teward001> yep, but it's fubar anyways so lets leave it offline :P
<lubot> <teward001> *yawns and goes offline for sleep*
<lubot> <teward001> guiverc: I'd LOVE to get us on newer LXD but I can't do that unfortunately
<guiverc> ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f991b32db19: Make order more linear top-bottom for volume control applet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f991b32db19
<The_LoudSpeaker> oof.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Finally after an hour's poking around in meld and smerge and many .diffs
<The_LoudSpeaker> I remember how I had achieved the perfect merge manually.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills you know a tool simillar to meld? I am using meld rn but can't exactly get it to do what I want.
<lubot> <RikMills> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-mergetool
<lubot> <RikMills> "Use the merge resolution program specified by <tool>. Valid values include emerge, gvimdiff, kdiff3, meld, vimdiff, and tortoisemerge. Run git mergetool --tool-help for the list of valid <tool> settings."
<lubot> <RikMills> Not tried most of those, but maybe there is one there you find better?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The thing is, right now, I create 2 .diffs, oldubuntuver-debversion.diff and oldubuntuver-newubuntuver.diff . To have a perfect merge, I git apply 1st one with --exclude=*files in 2nd one* Then I apply the oldubuntuver-newubuntuver.diff 
<The_LoudSpeaker> This gets everything right. (Tested twice)
<The_LoudSpeaker> * almost everything
<The_LoudSpeaker> the rules file needs to be manually edited a bit to include some remaining ubuntu-side tweaks.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I want some tool that would directly create a good .diff from those two .diffs I mentioned above
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can someone help with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TVFvrCqBKz/ ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @RikMills @kc2bez @tsimonq2 wxl: 
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 the libxqt package in phab is behind the one in archives. which in turn is 4 versions behind upstream. How do I sync it with the one in archives?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: 
<The_LoudSpeaker> anyone else?
<The_LoudSpeaker> the same goes for libsysstat. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> can't merge unless we get them level with archives.
<The_LoudSpeaker> same for nm-tray
<The_LoudSpeaker> same for pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <teward001> most of the syncs were probably broken when CI and other things exploded
<lubot> <teward001> you'll all be catching up on backlogs
<The_LoudSpeaker> we didn't have anything to sync from archives to phab right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, we don't have qterminal in our packageset? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/focal/lubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ can't find it here
<The_LoudSpeaker> but it is in broken state in Merge-o-matic
<The_LoudSpeaker> here: https://merges.ubuntu.com/q/
<kc2bez> At a quick glance @The_LoudSpeaker it looks like you may be missing a .install file.
<kc2bez> For compton-conf ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Actually, An install file is added
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> In the new deb version
<kc2bez> I have to run but my best advice is to give a look at Debian https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/compton-conf
<lubot> IgnRub was added by: IgnRub
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found out that compton-conf lacks "tooltip" configuration which is essential for "grouped windows"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T156: Add tooltip config in compton-conf] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T156
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL191daf531af1: Make order top down what appears on context menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL191daf531af1
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c42a189f515: Add f2 to bring back up keymap in first part of install] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c42a189f515
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b3c834d1828: Update icon wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b3c834d1828
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe12f4b9c2a0e: Update welcome_installer.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe12f4b9c2a0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96108c451959: Update location.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96108c451959
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c178a345a3d: Update keyboard.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c178a345a3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5fd74f52e347: Update partitioning.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5fd74f52e347
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1ff2859b49b: Update user_setup.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1ff2859b49b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is amazing!!! @kc2bez wxl https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/535
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [this is amazing!!! @kc2bez wxl https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/535], Very interesting. That issue has been hanging out for a while now.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: node-marked (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+dfsg-1 => 0.8.0+ds-1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: node-marked (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+dfsg-1 => 0.8.0+ds-1] (lubuntu) (sync)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you around?
<wxl> kinda. just been so busy.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do we sync the following packages to phab? Newer versions are present in archives but not in phab. … liblxqt, libsysstat, nm-tray, pcmanfm-qt, qterminal, xscreensaver
<wxl> same way we sync'd the other ones
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And that is...?
<wxl> git clone from phab, grab the diff from the archives, apply it, push
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I want to do that but when I search for liblxqt on launchpad, I can't seem to find the source. 🤷🏻‍♂️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try again in a while.
<wxl> check out pull-lp-source
<wxl> ddg !upkg liblxqt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ddg !upkg liblxqt], Sare. Will try.
<wxl> you'll find diffs, debs, sources both upstream and in debian plus you have the actual code, too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noice!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't know ddg had this capability.
<wxl> yeah look at all the bangs. there are some other good ones like dpkg and lpbug etc
<kc2bez> ddg !deb is helpful too
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> My mobile data reset so I can download isos at modern speeds. Lemme know if you need help testing dailies. I've got VMs and bare metal :)
<wxl> always do
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ee7fa6abcc9: Update firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ee7fa6abcc9
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-09
<santimir[m]> is it a bug that make latexpdf returns an error on line 2553 or am I doing anything wrong? [lubuntu manual 20.04] 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGbedc8cdb8103: Sync with archives.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGbedc8cdb8103
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING1877d05509b5: Merge from debian unstable.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING1877d05509b5
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: liblxqt (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.14.1-4ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ two commits, one to sync another to merge.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, waiting for approval? it used to get uploaded directly na?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's past beta so it needs a spot check since it's seeded
<The_LoudSpeaker> "This upload awaits approval by a distro manager"
<The_LoudSpeaker> ah!
<The_LoudSpeaker> so approve ploxx @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tell infinity to give me the permissions and sure XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Join #ubuntu-release
<The_LoudSpeaker> sare.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Poke infinity and vorlon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Send them my regards :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> sure. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 artwork needs a look-see too. There is a diff in phab.
<arunpyasi> Hi everyone, will we have 3.2.22 ?
<arunpyasi> of calamares 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure that it gains us any bug fixes.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f61a7a9f25a: Add note on 20.04 being LTS] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f61a7a9f25a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba46a9b02c3d: Improve 2048 icon descritpion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba46a9b02c3d
<JozLinux> hi
<lubot> totallynotavirus was added by: totallynotavirus
<lubot> <wxl23> 981ee31937b2177c1713099f195b4ad34faa0990_2_690x431.png (PNG Image, 690 × 431 pixels) - Scaled (59%) … https://ubuntucommunity.s3.dualstack.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/optimized/2X/9/981ee31937b2177c1713099f195b4ad34faa0990_2_690x431.png
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wish we had that a month ago^
<lubot> <kc2bez> I like it
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> 152310217440
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl23 [981ee31937b2177c1713099f195b4ad34faa0990_2_690x431.png (PNG Image, 690 × 431 pix …], wow
<lubot> <N0um3n0> i like it
<lubot> <N0um3n0> we have bigger image?
<wxl> stolen from https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/variants-of-logos-for-flavours/14929/11
<lubot> <N0um3n0> thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-11
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> stolen from https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/variants-of-logos-for-flavours/ …], Can we ask the op to send a better picture? We can use it for sddm.
<guiverc> I just noticed https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/partitioning-error-in-installer/917 , I still regularly get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1851188 as others do I note, yet it's marked 'fix released'.  should we create a new bug, or re-open 18511885?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical, Fix Released]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't face it when I did a Lubuntu install in a vm that already had 20.04 in it. I too used erase disk option.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is it specific to installs where 19.10 is already there?
<guiverc> no; it appears specific to specific few machines.. some machines reliably get it, most do not.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I also didn't get the replace option mentioned there which intrigued me, I got only the option of erase disk and manual partitioning. Earlier install was just an efi partition and then whole system in one btrfs partition.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is it normal to not get that replace option?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot to ask that day.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is not.
<guiverc> Sorry The_LoudSpeaker I can't help with replace appearing, I forget what Walter or Dan have told me..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl: wake up! It is 7 am.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :P
<guiverc> It's still Good Friday for Walter & many of our team !
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I am still gonna poke wxl: to wake up!
 * guiverc just updated iso, and re-did qa-test install on my 755 that gets 1851188 regularly; no issues today!  (last ~4 full disk installs died with it)
<wxl> who awakens me
<kc2bez> wxl: I didn't wake you but I do need some guidance with https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
<wxl> first is anyone seeing this on phab? 
<wxl> Unhandled Exception ("Exception")
<wxl> HMAC-SHA256 can only digest strings.
<kc2bez> Yes, i got the same.
<kc2bez> That is why I was concerned
<wxl> weird
<wxl> it's specific to that thing
<kc2bez> Yeah, either I borked my upload or phab doesn't like me.
<kc2bez> i wasn't sure
<wxl> https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/invalid-all-files-fail-with-hmac-sha256-can-only-digest-strings/3081/3
<wxl> @teward001 is that something you can look into? ^^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-12ubuntu2 => 0.14.1-12ubuntu3] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libqtxdg (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1build1 => 3.4.0-1build2] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3ubuntu3 => 0.14.0-3ubuntu4] (lubuntu) (sync)
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt 5.12.8 is landing
<wxl> !info util-linux
<ubot93> util-linux (2.34-0.1ubuntu9, focal): miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Built by util-linux. Size 997 kB / 4,538 kB
<wxl> oh ho
<wxl> so rearding the random weird issues some people have had and some people have not had with installs, i'm thinking we may need to get a newer util-linux https://github.com/karelzak/util-linux/commit/ac762ed71f982468f4c83291158e97cf86281beb
<wxl> er well, that patch :/
<wxl> 2.35.1 was released upstream 31 jan and doesn't include that yet
<wxl> sighhhhhhh i guess we should test that theory by packaging git master and throwing it into a ppa siiiiighh
<wxl> context here https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1334
<ubot93> Issue 1334 in calamares/calamares "failed install with manual partitioning & existing scheme" [Open]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian Did you get a chance to make any progress on the Lubuntu Manual snap?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 If we indeed go through with making the manual a default part of the installation, we might want to consider putting that through a CDN to make sure that our infrastructure doesn't get slammed hard
<lubot> <wxl23> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 If we indeed go through with making the manual a default part of the …], Why would our resources need to be involved?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 [Why would our resources need to be involved?], Much more visibility, in the same way that the main site has its own server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me and manual.l.m should probably both be under a CDN all the time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Counterarguments welcome though :)
<kc2bez> Does the proposed snap idea not take care of that? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It takes care of the problem to a degree but the site will still get visibility because it's "shipped by default" and people may want to view it to see if it's good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It does sound counter-intuitive but it'll be a highlight
<kc2bez> Ok , I understand your concern.
<lubot> <wxl23> But isn't that what having the Snap installed is for?
<lubot> <wxl23> I mean I generally agree with CDN tho
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 [But isn't that what having the Snap installed is for?], Yes and no
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bdde348b382: Update advancedmontirotab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bdde348b382
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6898eeac7fa9: Update monitor-info.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6898eeac7fa9
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 [@lynorian Did you get a chance to make any progress on the Lubuntu Manual snap?], I can't really get the build to be openable by a command and got stuck
<lubot> <lynorian> Also titlebar changes made so many screenshots slightly wrong and that kind of distracted my attention for a while
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6077ef42db54: Update monitor_settings_settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6077ef42db54
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [I can't really get the build to be openable by a command and got stuck], Could you be more specific with what you were trying?
<lubot> <lynorian> so I have make working in the snap
<lubot> <lynorian> but rigght now the snap builds html files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you install a desktop file or enable it and have that command open Firefox?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or is that where you're stuck?
<lubot> <lynorian> I can't get the desktop file working
<lubot> <lynorian> that is where I am stuck
<lubot> <lynorian> from inside the snap I can't get it working
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna post on the Snapcraft forum?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or whatever it's called now
<lubot> <lynorian> maybe I should
<lubot> <lynorian> classic confienment would work but would need a review
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know what you think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get a link to the post when you have it
<lubot> <wxl23> Maybe review some other Snap's desktop file?
<lubot> <lynorian> maybe I should not that I know something else made with sphinx that is a snap
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any way you could get at least a dummy snap taken care of ASAP? That way we can include it in the final release and updates can make things gradually work better
<lubot> <lynorian> Yes I think I really should
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let us know how we can help
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24d9b669312a: Remove pdf stuff from snap as that was not part of my decision] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24d9b669312a
<lubot> <lynorian> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapping-the-lubuntu-manual/16558 I tried something hopefully I made sense feeling a bit out of it
<lubot> <wxl23> @lynorian [https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapping-the-lubuntu-manual/16558 I tried something …], Uh oh hopefully not getting sick
<lubot> <lynorian> more sleep deprived from getting way off a scheudle
<lubot> <wxl23> A much better alternative but 😔
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl23 I woke you up!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Okay. I also didn't get the replace option mentioned there which intrigued me, I …], ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Is it normal to not get that replace option?], ^
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8f9247dab93: Update keyboard shortcut for which to launch to make more sense for end users] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8f9247dab93
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c05042e6777: Remove uneeded indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c05042e6777
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c6a9d41a05a: Update k3b.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c6a9d41a05a
<lubot> <teward001> is phab using S3 @tsimonq2 wxl
<lubot> <teward001> if so it sounds related to S3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [is phab using S3 @tsimonq2 wxl], I think so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can look into it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's DO backed
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 If we indeed go through with making the manual a default part of the …], I would have to ask Canonical what they recommend.  Normally I use Cloudflare but most of those CDNs are expensive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [I would have to ask Canonical what they recommend.  Normally I use Cloudflare bu …], Okay
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [It's DO backed], DO backed != S3 backed
<lubot> <teward001> cause S3 is Amazon :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [DO backed != S3 backed], API is commom
<lubot> <teward001> as I stated I will have to dig but it sounds S3 related
<lubot> <teward001> based on that bug wxl linked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm
<lubot> <teward001> rebooting Phab daemons by the way
<lubot> <teward001> making some SMTP config changes to make sure it works
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the heads up
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 is that something you can look into? ^^], i don't have log references anymore I need a path to access to reproduce this now
<lubot> <teward001> the thing doesn't keep logs for very long >.>
<lubot> <kc2bez> You mean this https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88 @teward001
-lugito12:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers from wallpaper contest.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D88
<lubot> <teward001> > net::ERR_CONTENT_LENGTH_MISMATCH 200 (OK)
<lubot> <teward001> underneath the scenes that's that error
<lubot> <teward001> so that's whatever file cache holds the image not giving the image proper
<lubot> <teward001> ```$ curl 'https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/7msn4snlbjufp7cxjynu/PHID-FILE-fqlho3q4xdfum2433qw4/1910-Lubuntu-eoan-ermine.png' -H 'Connection: keep-alive' -H 'Pragma: no-cache' -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' -H 'User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/80.0.3987.163 Safari/537.36' -H 'D
<lubot> NT: 1' -H 'Sec-Fetch-Dest: image' -H 'Accept: image/webp,image/apng,image/*,*/*;q=0.8' -H 'Sec-Fetch-Site: same-origin' -H 'Sec-Fetch-Mode: no-cors' -H 'Accept-Language: en-US,en;q=0.9' -H 'Cookie: phusr=teward; phsid=nlrzdbmgygu6mteej6kgjmb4mou4qmh2e7dundiv' --compressed … curl: (18) transfer closed with 2163554 bytes remaining to read```
<lubot> <teward001> so if the thing is S3-compatible-API backed that's the problem
<lubot> <teward001> and it's failing for three separate images embedded on the page
<lubot> <teward001> so that's beyond my ability to fix, since what this indicates is that a full bytestring was not provided and instead was a zero-length string
<lubot> <teward001> or similar.
<lubot> <teward001> from the backend
<lubot> <teward001> So, @tsimonq2 if this is S3-compatible-store backed then the store backing it is at fault
<lubot> <kc2bez> 1910-Lubuntu-eoan-ermine.png is one of the images?
<lubot> <teward001> according to the embeds yes
<lubot> <teward001> yep, because it's showing a diff
<lubot> <teward001> and trying to laod the images for display
<lubot> <teward001> (Photo, 1167x872) https://i.imgur.com/5tEhMMD.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> AND it's only erroring for certain images
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes sense. It is actually removed in the diff.
<lubot> <teward001> and not others
<lubot> <teward001> yep, and that explains the error
<lubot> <teward001> because it's gone from the store it can no longer render the image
<lubot> <kc2bez> They would have been uploaded last release
<lubot> <teward001> as i said if they're gone and deleted from the S3 compatible datastore then that's the problem there
<lubot> <teward001> it's trying to render a file that doesn't exist anymore
<lubot> <teward001> HENCE the zero-length instant close of the download link and the SHA256 error
<lubot> <teward001> because backend is returning 0-length string to Diffusion and SHA256-HMAC can't use that
<lubot> <kc2bez> null is bad
<lubot> <teward001> true
<lubot> <teward001> so ULTIMATELY not able to be fixed by me because in reality there's nothing really *wrong* except that Phab has no functions to handle zero-length S3-returned items
<lubot> <wxl23> @kc2bez [null is bad], Actually when it comes to booleans, null is null
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just meant in this case
<lubot> <teward001> BUT ultimately, still nothing I can fix cc @wxl23
<lubot> <teward001> because in reality there's no issue.
<lubot> <teward001> I'll open up a ticket with Phabricator because this is something thehy need to look at
<lubot> <wxl23> @teward001 [BUT ultimately, still nothing I can fix cc @wxl23], Right. Thanks for the investigation. Please cc me on the bug report
<lubot> <teward001> they won't let me file it on their side so I have to file it via their forums it seems
<lubot> <wxl23> I'm there too with the expected Nick
<lubot> <teward001> https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/failure-to-properly-handle-null-or-zero-length-data-from-s3-backends/3742/5
<lubot> <teward001> they're asking data I don't have because Simon doesn't give me access to anything on the DO side
<lubot> <teward001> which is Altispeed's problem
